# Samsung Galaxy 3 vs LG Optimus One



## jetboy (Nov 9, 2010)

*≡ ≡ ≡ Samsung Galaxy 3 vs LG Optimus One ≡ ≡ ≡*

Guys while my hunt for a good budget andriod was just about to end on galaxy 3, suddenly LG have started playing with my mind again .

The phone which will really give a run for galaxy 3 would be LG optimus one. I feel if LG can come up with a good phone this time then this model will easily climb up to the most preferred budget andriod phone.

Check the below specs for LG optimus

LG Optimus One Price in India - LG P500 Price in India - LG Optimus One P500

I feel it definitely has a good look than G3. Also the screen advantage will help a lot(HVGA). I am not sure as to how much difference would it do for the proc being 67 mhz less.

I feel if LG has a good chance to show there potential with this phone lanch..Its going to be launched in this month..somewhere on 13th or 15th November 2010.

Lets discuss about it here..what say?


...Not to forget it will come with Froyo..So you can store your applications on the SD card..The internal memory of 170mb wont hurt much.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 9, 2010)

While inclusion of FroYo is delectable, LG Optimus One has following shortcomings:

- no Multi-touch input (thus, no pinch-zoom in browsers)
- only 256k colors  (some apps, games may not support such low color depth / may not look good)
- no support for WiFi 'n' (WLAN speed suffers)  
- no support for BlueTooth 3.0 (not future-proof)

Since I feel the screen resolution of G3 is adequate for almost all purposes, I don't see any immediate advantage of Optimus One. I am also not much sure about LG customer care / after sales support, though even Samsung doesn't exactly score there.  I think with FroYo update and/or custom ROM (some guys are already working on it), Galaxy 3 would still prove superior to Optimus One. Its also given that Optimus One will cost more than 12k when it launches.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

Optimus has multitouch. But yeah bad colour space
LG Optimus One P500 Review | Mobile Phones | CNET UK
I Just hope apollo gets froyo


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 9, 2010)

Optimus One has Multi-touch? Hmm. Gsmarena doesn't list it tho.

LG Optimus One P500 vs. Samsung I5801 Galaxy Apollo - GSMArena.com

Optimus One also doesn't support Flash, another drawback.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 9, 2010)

Does it really put LG in minus score that even being HVGA display but just because ok256K it goes down and wont support applications?

I have read in GSMARENA, many users infact have reviews that games are more suited even on lg optimus G450 than galaxy 3. Wont optimus one do more justice than less? 

If it supports more games then automatically it should also go for the apps too??

Are there any strong prrofs if G3 will be upgarded to 2.2 ?

cnet review says its very less likely that samsung will do it.


----------



## NainO (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, Galaxy 3 will get froyo update. See this:
Froyo update rolling out for Galaxy S in the UK, Apollo is next - GSMArena.com news

*And above comparisions:

GALAXY 3*
Galaxy 3 only have plus point in havin wifi-n support.
But i dont know any place in my lacality with wifi-n. Although there may be some places with wifi-n at yours, but are they open network or need security code to enter???.

*LG OPTIMUS ONE*
Lets start
1. Better screen resolution
2. Better looks
3. Preloaded froyo
4. 512 MB RAM

Lets elaborate
About screen colour being 256K and not 16.7M, it should not be a big concern as colours and images are clear enough to look for. The main concern is poor resolution of Galaxy 3. I think a person spend more time viewing text than images and with poor resolution text on Galaxy 3 looks crippled, pixelated, blurry (you can guess more words yourself ). I have seen text on Galaxy 3(240*400) and Galaxy Spica(320*480), and the later one is more superior.
There are two versions of Galaxy 3- i5800 & i5801 aka Apollo. Although only Apollo is available in india with front mirror finish. This phone looks good only from BACK. But sadly the back is only visible to others(we the users have to face the front ). On the other hand Optimus One looks COOL.
Android eclairs users are waiting for froyo update for quite a long time. But Optimus One already have froyo, so NO WAITING.
Galaxy 3 has 256MB RAM, and this phone is said to be quite fast and snappy. But Optimus One has 512MB RAM(oooooo..... this thing is only available in high end android devices). I dont think it will be any slower than Galaxy 3.

About BLUETOOTH 3, indian version of Galaxy 3 dont have this it has the same old version 2.1(noooo.... Samsung cheated as )
All other features are same. And about 67 less MHz processor, do you really feel it will cause any performance difference???

And at the end an important notice- I M A GALAXY 3 OWNER.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

NainO said:


> And at the end an important notice- I M A GALAXY 3 OWNER.


Who wants lg optimus. But samsung boasts a very good audio quality which is deemed as a dedicated mp3 player replacement. The review at gsmarena is quite detailed and this phone is certainly better than wildfire minus the 5mp camera.
I have a question though. Does this phone play 540p[640x480] video [divx and h264(avc3)]?
Or is conversion necessary to reduce the resolution. What is the max video playback resolution supported[lag free].


----------



## NainO (Nov 9, 2010)

@redlofredlof

Yes, Galaxy 3 does support divx playback. Its video player is very capable. I have tried VGA(640*480, not 540p) resolution and it played flawlessly. And i think it can play video upto 480p(720*480).

About the review, yes gsmarena praised this device. Its loadspeaker is nothing the type of extraordinary, but still is decent.
But different sites has different views. Consider phonearena.c0m, they seemed to be not pleased by this phone.
About comparisions, gsmarena users can vote for phones on basis of - design, feature and performance. Galaxy 3 have 8.3 in features and 8.2 in other two, on the other hand Optimus One hav 8.5+ rating in all three. So, the users say its better than Galaxy 3.

I know LG's mobiles cannot be trusted, but sometimes miracle happens .


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 9, 2010)

NainO said:


> *And above comparisions:
> 
> GALAXY 3*
> Galaxy 3 only have plus point in havin wifi-n support.
> But i dont know any place in my lacality with wifi-n. Although there may be some places with wifi-n at yours, but are they open network or need security code to enter???.



WiFi-n is not used only OUTDOORS but proves IMMENSELY helpful INDOORS as well. Of course you will need a router which supports 'n' standard. 



NainO said:


> *LG OPTIMUS ONE*
> Lets start
> 1. Better screen resolution
> 2. Better looks
> ...



'Better looks' is highly subjective thing. I am surprised that you find the back of Galaxy 3 "attractive", whereas IMO, its just cheap plastic. Front, on the other hand, appears classy, at least from afar. 



NainO said:


> Lets elaborate
> About screen colour being 256K and not 16.7M, it should not be a big concern as colours and images are clear enough to look for.



Cnet review says the icons look ugly and the phone is just 'boring'. I blame 256k color depth. 



NainO said:


> The main concern is poor resolution of Galaxy 3. I think a person spend more time viewing text than images and with poor resolution text on Galaxy 3 looks crippled, pixelated, blurry (you can guess more words yourself ).



Nope. Its not as bad as you make it out to be. And certainly images, icons and graphics is just as important as text in the overall smartphone usage. Then again, the 256k colors anyways take away much of the display shine. 



NainO said:


> Android eclairs users are waiting for froyo update for quite a long time. But Optimus One already have froyo, so NO WAITING.



That's the ONLY advantage Optimus One has ATM, but one has to compromise on other things, which IMO, are fairly important. Also, its confirmed that G3 is getting FroYo update. 



NainO said:


> All other features are same. And about 67 less MHz processor, do you really feel it will cause any performance difference???



Its the battle between 667 MHz 256 MB RAM Vs 600 MHz 512 MB RAM. Cant say which will prove consistently superior. Also, as someone said above, the multimedia performance of Samsung is generally superior than other brands.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 10, 2010)

@Aditya11,NainO: I very well know you both are proud owners of G3. I have also seen your website Aditya and have also replied to it..(the second post of anonymous user ). I also know that you both will be able to let me know as of how the G3 model works. Believe me I was about to get the same one a week ago, but after looking at this P500 model I very much felt like waiting for it.

So please provide me replies about LG forgetting that you are a G3 owner .

Can anyone tell me what LG uses for its UI like Samsung uses touchwiz, HTC uses sense UI and is it good in compare to samsung's touchwiz. 

A silly question here. Can an UI be changed if we dont like it ?


I should say..LG optimus one definitely looks better than G3 front and back


----------



## NainO (Nov 10, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> WiFi-n is not used only OUTDOORS but proves IMMENSELY helpful *INDOORS as well*. Of course you will need a router which supports 'n' standard.



Yeah, it will be great for someone having wifi-n router at home or indoors. But i feel, "that"someone will prefer using laptop or PC over phone



> *'Better looks' is highly subjective* thing. I am surprised that you find the back of Galaxy 3 "attractive", whereas IMO, its just cheap plastic. Front, on the other hand, appears classy, at least from afar.



Take a look at my post again, i think i mentioned *looks* not *sturdiness*. Yes, back part is "cheap" plastic but front part too dont seems to be any "costly" and "classy".
And i m surprised to know that you find Galaxy 3 more appealing than LG Optimus One. Even *jetboy* agree with this.
Just like virtual qwerty on a touchscreen cant replace a hardware qwerty, same goes for having physical buttons over capacitive ones.



> Cnet review says the icons look ugly and the phone is just 'boring'. I blame 256k color depth.



If you look back in past, nearly all phones came up with same colour depth like Nokia N73, T-Mobile Pulse and Galaxy i7500. And nobody did ever complaint about their colour sharpness.



> Its not as bad as you make it out to be. And certainly images, icons and graphics is just as important as text in the overall smartphone usage. Then again, the 256k colors anyways take away much of the display shine.



Actually it is. The images are good when they are appreciably big, but same thing dont hold with small ones.
Consider this example, when screen is locked a small media player can be accessed to pause/forward/backward. It also displays semi circle album art, an it *looks pretty much pixelated*.



> Its the battle between 667 MHz 256 MB RAM Vs 600 MHz 512 MB RAM. Cant say which will *prove consistently superior*. Also, as someone said above, the multimedia performance of Samsung is generally superior than other brands.



Consider this:
Android market has an app called BenchmarkPi, it displays the benchmark of devices. Here is performance of three phones:
Samsung Galaxy Spica(128MB RAM, 800 MHz): ~11000 millisecs
Samsung Galaxy 3(256MB RAM, 667 MHz): ~9200 millisecs
*HTC Aria(384MB RAM, 600 MHz, Android eclairs): ~5200 millisecs*
*Note*: Lower millisecs are better.
*Lg Optimus One specs are even better than HTC Aria. So, its a proof that Optimus one is faster and more snappy.*

But Samsung is better in Multimedia.

Thank You


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 10, 2010)

jetboy said:
			
		

> A silly question here. Can an UI be changed if we dont like it ?



Of course. There are a number of apps such as Launcher Pro, ADW etc which lets you customize the UI as per your liking.



NainO said:


> Yeah, it will be great for someone having wifi-n router at home or indoors. But i feel, "that"someone will prefer using laptop or PC over phone



Not necessarily, when smartphones are fast replacing laptops / netbooks. Then again, laptops can be used even outdoors, so this point is moot. Main point is, having WiFi-n is a definitive advantage, whether indoors or outdoors.   



NainO said:


> Take a look at my post again, i think i mentioned *looks* not *sturdiness*. Yes, back part is "cheap" plastic but front part too dont seems to be any "costly" and "classy".



I too didn't mention sturdiness. LOOKWISE too, the plastic panel doesn't look impressive.  



NainO said:


> And i m surprised to know that you find Galaxy 3 more appealing than LG Optimus One. Even *jetboy* agree with this.



No, i didn't compare G3 with Optimus One in terms of front panel looks. I said it simply looks classy, on its own. Since looks part is anwyays subjective, anyone else agreeing or disagreeing about this is irrelevant. 



NainO said:


> Just like virtual qwerty on a touchscreen cant replace a hardware qwerty, same goes for having physical buttons over capacitive ones.



Matter of preference. There is a reason why many new smartphones are omitting physical buttons these days.   



NainO said:


> If you look back in past, nearly all phones came up with same colour depth like Nokia N73, T-Mobile Pulse and Galaxy i7500. And nobody did ever complaint about their colour sharpness.



Are you sure? People adjusted to it because those phones offered tremendous VFM. Also, what held true in the past shouldn't blindly be carried forward when better alternatives are available. 



NainO said:


> Consider this example, when screen is locked a small media player can be accessed to pause/forward/backward. It also displays semi circle album art, an it *looks pretty much pixelated*.



Never experienced this. May be you would like to post a screen shot. 



NainO said:


> Consider this:
> Android market has an app called BenchmarkPi, it displays the benchmark of devices. Here is performance of three phones:
> Samsung Galaxy Spica(128MB RAM, 800 MHz): ~11000 millisecs
> Samsung Galaxy 3(256MB RAM, 667 MHz): ~9200 millisecs
> ...



That benchmark merely calculates the amount of time it takes to calculate Pi results. Such synthetic benchmarks do not always accurately reflect real-time performance. Not to mention, since Optimus One runs FroYo, the performance gets enhanced.     



NainO said:


> But Samsung is better in Multimedia.



Indeed. And after telephony, multimedia performance should be the deciding factor for a smartphone purchase, IMO.  



NainO said:


> Thank You



You are welcome!


----------



## NainO (Nov 10, 2010)

jetboy, you decide it yourself 
Decide considering these points:
1. Better Colour with Low Resolution(G3) or Better Resolution with Low Colour(O1).
2. WIFI n with HSDPA 3.6mbps(G3) or HSDPA 7.2mbps with no WIFI n(O1).
3. Faster 667MHz CPU with 256MB RAM(G3) or 600MHz CPU with 512MB RAM(O1).
4. Capacitive buttons(G3) or Hardware buttons(O1).
5. Better BrandName with Mediocre Looks(G3) or Better Looks with Mediocre BrandName(O1).
6. Excelent Multimedia Expirience(G3) or Good Multimedia Experience(O1).

Mine and Aditya's previous posts describes these phones pros and cons in detail.
Aditya you can add some more points above

Every one please vote...
I vote for LG Optimus One.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

Optimus has a virtual keypad that is not very good but sg3 has swype technology with which you don't need to tap on the screen but just swipe your finger over the screen and the phone recognises the words. Pretty cool feature imo.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 11, 2010)

+1 for Lg Optimus One 

I have also added a Poll. Can you please vote NainO and Aditya



NainO said:


> jetboy, you decide it yourself
> Decide considering these points:
> 1. Better Colour with Low Resolution(G3) or Better Resolution with Low Colour(O1).
> 2. WIFI n with HSDPA 3.6mbps(G3) or HSDPA 7.2mbps with no WIFI n(O1).
> ...





Gollum said:


> Optimus has a virtual keypad that is not very good but sg3 has swype technology with which you don't need to tap on the screen but just swipe your finger over the screen and the phone recognises the words. Pretty cool feature imo.



Does a phone goes in "not good" or "bad" if it does'nt have swype technology? How many Andriod phone have that? Do Desire, legend or any other popular andriod phone have that?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2010)

I never really liked or trusted LG phones. Among these two, I would go for G3. And I think SE X8 is a better deal when compared to Optimus One. Actually, I would go for neither of these two. Optimus has minute amount of ROM and onboard memory while G3's display sucks. My pick would be sub15k S^3 device.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 11, 2010)

jetboy said:


> +1 for Lg Optimus One
> 
> I have also added a Poll. Can you please vote NainO and Aditya



I voted for G3, obviously, but the question needs to be better phrased. 

You ask: "Which one will be the next best VFM Andriod?" The 'next best' part assumes knowledge of  'previous best', which may not be the case with everyone. Simply asking "which one of these two is the best VFM Android?" will do! Sorry for nitpicking, but due to my profession, I am habitual to look into details! 



			
				jetboy said:
			
		

> Does a phone goes in "not good" or "bad" if it does'nt have swype technology? How many Andriod phone have that? Do Desire, legend or any other popular andriod phone have that?



I think he meant the inclusion of good software such as Swype is a plus point for G3. Galaxy S comes with Swype too.


----------



## NainO (Nov 11, 2010)

jetboy said:


> Does a phone goes in "not good" or "bad" if it does'nt have swype technology? How many Andriod phone have that? Do Desire, legend or any other popular andriod phone have that?



Every android phone is provided with android onscreen keyboard. Both Optimus One and Galaxy 3 has this, but Galaxy 3 has an extra input method SWYPE INPUT METHOD.
This feature is only provided with samsung products. In this feature one can type by dragging its fingers on screen and tracing all the word to be typed in one go, rather than tapping on every letter.
This is a cool input method and requires alot of time to get used to. So, not having swype input doesnt bring a device to either bad or not good category.

And no HTC phone hav this feature.



desiibond said:


> And I think SE X8 is a better deal when compared to Optimus One.
> 
> Optimus has minute amount of ROM and onboard memory while G3's display sucks.



Yeah, G3 display sucks.

But X8 has
1. less onboard memory, around 128MB where Optimus One hav 170.
2. No multitouch support.
3. Small screen
4. 1.6 android version
And as far as low ROM goes, this shud not be a concern as the main use of ROM is to store OS on phone and O1 already has froyo 2.2. Both G3 and O1 can not be further upgraded to 2.3, cuz this OS needs 1GHz proccessor as a requirement.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2010)

NainO said:


> Every android phone is provided with android onscreen keyboard. Both Optimus One and Galaxy 3 has this, but Galaxy 3 has an extra input method SWYPE INPUT METHOD.
> This feature is only provided with samsung products. In this feature one can type by dragging its fingers on screen and tracing all the word to be typed in one go, rather than tapping on every letter.
> This is a cool input method and requires alot of time to get used to. So, not having swype input doesnt bring a device to either bad or not good category.
> 
> ...



swype can be installed by registering at beta.swype.com. Every now and then, few beta licenses are released for use. I was using the same on Legend. 

comeing X8. SE is rolling out 2.1 updates for Xperia series of phones. Even with 128MB onboard memory, thanks to the proper resolution, it should be a good experience. Do remember that users of Spica were happy even with 128MB onboard memory. 

also, the 1GHz cpu requirement for gingerbread was purely a rumor. OHA is trying to push Android to midrange devices which means that gingerbread should run better on midrange phones with weak CPU when compared to earlier versions.


----------



## NainO (Nov 11, 2010)

desiibond said:


> swype can be installed by registering at beta.swype.com. Every now and then, few beta licenses are released for use. I *was* using the same on Legend.
> 
> comeing X8. SE is rolling out 2.1 updates for Xperia series of phones. Even with 128MB onboard memory, thanks to the proper resolution, it should be a good experience. Do remember that users of Spica were happy even with 128MB onboard memory.
> 
> also, the 1GHz cpu requirement for gingerbread was purely a rumor. OHA is trying to push Android to midrange devices which means that gingerbread should run better on midrange phones with weak CPU when compared to earlier versions.



Swype on legend!!! WOW!!! I didnt knew that, thanx. But "was" using, why?

Sorry. You were actually refering to RAM, i misunderstood it to inbuilt memory . I think, x8 has 256 and O1 has 512 MB of RAM and twice of RAM shud make a difference. And resolution of both phones are same. Also x8 wont be getting froyo.
Yeah Spica was even better than G3 in many aspects.

Thanx for clearifying the rumor...


----------



## comrade (Nov 11, 2010)

Using G3 for a week and more and I would say it's a pretty decent buy. 

The screen resolution isn't bad for reading or browsing(with pinch zoom) and none of the apps I tried from android market has got to complain anything or incompatibility with the screen.

And coming  to the battery life, yes it does drains if the addons are enabled. There is a power control widget on my homescreen with which I manage the connecting mode/brightness/etc. It serves me well atleast providing 2 days backup before I was asked to connect the charger.

Unlike symbian it never gets slowdown with the amount of apps installed. My phone almost exhausted its internal storage. Bluetooth is only 2.1, no or zero screen visibility in sunlight,no call attend button are some rip offs.
Overall a better phone in its category if not the best.


----------



## blacklight (Nov 11, 2010)

check this out 
Techtree.com India > Features > Comparing Android Touch Phones Under Rs. 20K


----------



## R2K (Nov 11, 2010)

how much does these phones cost.........
Samsung Galaxy 3 
 LG Optimus One
i lost my phone and i am looking out for a new one


----------



## jetboy (Nov 12, 2010)

R2K said:


> how much does these phones cost.........
> Samsung Galaxy 3
> LG Optimus One
> i lost my phone and i am looking out for a new one


Samsung G3: 10,500-11,000 (a bit variation)
LG optimus one(P500) : I guess its going to get launched on 15th November 2010..Should be within 13K



blacklight said:


> check this out
> Techtree.com India > Features > Comparing Android Touch Phones Under Rs. 20K



Nice find!! P500 is certainly termed as a promising component and samsung G3 has less rating... just waiting for the full review of LG optimus!!!!!!


----------



## NainO (Nov 13, 2010)

OPTIMUS ONE RELEASED!!!
13K and performs better than Galaxy 3...

LG Optimus One P500 Value for - Latest Mobile Phone Price | Review & Feature in India

I hav made a new thread about it in mobile monsters!!!
Lets discuss everything else there


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

Vote for Optimus One("got a nice ring to it")...Other than tht too my vote goes to O1!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

NainO said:


> OPTIMUS ONE RELEASED!!!
> 13K and performs better than Galaxy 3...
> 
> LG Optimus One P500 Value for - Latest Mobile Phone Price | Review & Feature in India
> ...



i foind the ultimate review of both phones and the winner is galaxy3
main points of win
1. G3 can play 720*480 standard definition video (all formats)
2. G3 has a special sound chip and a cool music player interface which allows player controls wven if the screen is locked.
3. Thw camera of g3 offers many options to play with.
4. Picture viewer is quite cool.
5. 667mhz cpu is quite powerful for 240*400 screen resolution.

Now comes optimus one
1. Cannot play 720*480 sd video
2. Music player is the default android one which is pretty bland and clunky. Sound quality is not great either.
3. Camera does not give yoi much optons.
4. Picture viewer is also very basic.
5. 600mhz cpu is not good enough for 320*480 screen.


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

@gollum
Cud you please post the the link to this "ultimate review" of yours


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm trying dude. Its nota pc that i'm using. Will surely post as soon as i open up opera mini and write down the url on paper cause om does not allow me to copy.

Here,
LG Optimus One review from TechRadar UK's expert reviews of Mobile phones
mind it that these people gave a pretty bad verdict on g3 but optimus had worse lol


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

techredar is expecting too much from a low end android phone 
They even dont find 320*480 resolution adequate :-Q

Guess you and me are same: we are bothing using mobiles to post


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Which one do you have? Mobile that is. I have 5233
and i want an upgrade. Phone is my only entertainment device. No computer here.


----------



## pauldmps (Nov 14, 2010)

Galaxy 3 is the clear winner out of the two.


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Which one do you have? Mobile that is. I have 5233
> and i want an upgrade. Phone is my only entertainment device. No computer here.



I hav galaxy 3... Soon will be shifting to optimus one, within a week i guess... 

And i hav a dead laptop too...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh please do write a review of the phone when you get buy it.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 15, 2010)

I voted Optimus One. Having used a Nokia 5800 (and now Galaxy S!!), I would struggle to browse in a v.low res screen. As stated, the music player as well as keyboard application can be changed.So, it is not really a plus point for Galaxy 3. (Also it'd be more difficult to install the latest Swype in Galaxy 3, because it is a system app. In , LG Optimus One , I figure it'd be much better).

And Bluetooth 3 and Wi-Fi N is certainly  not that useful.(to a point where its absence is considered a disadvantage) . (Heck, even USB 3.0 , which arguably is more prevalent is hardly of no use right now)... Plus, Optimus One looks better..


Having said that, I haven't used either of these device, so these are just initial impressions. It is possible that Galaxy 3 may feel more snappy due to the low-res, making it more usable on a daily basis. In any case, it is good to see competition of android devices in this budget, which I figure would be the price at which most Indians buy smartphones nowadays. (Above 20 K would be too much for many, I presume). ..

Hoping for an onslaught of capacitive, 3.2" or more sized HVGA devices (with the specs of an iphone 3GS ) in the price range


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2010)

It is good to see G3 winning in this poll, despite being 'older' than O1. Guess, LG has miles to go before its brand is trusted..



NainO said:


> techredar is expecting too much from a low end android phone



Funny how you didn't say the same when some other review site didn't favorably rate G3!  



Hrithan2020 said:


> I voted Optimus One. Having used a Nokia 5800 (and now Galaxy S!!), I would struggle to browse in a v.low res screen.



And Optimus One isn't very hi-res device either. 



Hrithan2020 said:


> As stated, the music player as well as keyboard application can be changed.



This is irrelevant point. We judge device on the basis of what it comes equipped with. In that case, the only advantage of O1 is the FroYo update, which G3 currently runs on Eclair. 



Hrithan2020 said:


> So, it is not really a plus point for Galaxy 3. (Also it'd be more difficult to install the latest Swype in Galaxy 3, because it is a system app. In , LG Optimus One , I figure it'd be much better).



Swype version gets auto-updated with latest firmware. This is the advantage of built-in apps. Same goes for Think Free office. BTW, O1 doesn't have Swype.  



Hrithan2020 said:


> Plus, Optimus One looks better..



It doesn't OBJECTIVELY look better. Different people, different tastes. 



Hrithan2020 said:


> Having said that, I haven't used either of these device, so these are just initial impressions. It is possible that Galaxy 3 may feel more snappy due to the low-res, making it more usable on a daily basis.



How low-resolution is anywhere related with snappiness? Its funny that you have not used either device yet post such uninformed comments.  



Hrithan2020 said:


> In any case, it is good to see competition of android devices in this budget, which I figure would be the price at which most Indians buy smartphones nowadays. (Above 20 K would be too much for many, I presume). ..



Most people go for Value for Money devices.



Hrithan2020 said:


> Hoping for an onslaught of capacitive, 3.2" or more sized HVGA devices (with the specs of an iphone 3GS ) in the price range



Amen.


----------



## NainO (Nov 15, 2010)

@aditya

I never said G3 is bad or not good. But i did said that O1 is better than G3.
And about me being funny part, check out my post again. I think my post didnt stopped just where you have quoted. I said they even found O1 resolution low. But its actually better than G3. So, I think they were pointing to G3 too. 

O1 has 160 more pixels per unit area compared to G3. These pixels really comes into count.
Its actually funny that you are not ready to accept this fact.
C'mon dude face it, its reality. 

O1 got 
1. better built quality
2. better appearance
3. better RAM
4. android 2.2
5. 3g HSDPA 7.2Mbps
6. physical buttons, which I think are better than capacitive ones.
7. better pixels, or better display
8. snappy performance

Post your opinion and i will comment on that too.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 15, 2010)

_How low-resolution is anywhere related with snappiness? Its funny that you have not used either device yet post such uninformed comments._

I joined in here after reading this discussion itself. 

Dude, the lower the resolution, the snappier the performance (assuming the same CPU clock speed, here 600MHz on average), as the CPU requires to process less no. of pixels per sq.unit area. 

I bought an LG Optimus GT540 after watching these videos, before which I had all the plans to buy the Galaxy 3 n was very excited for it.
YouTube - Review: Samsung Galaxy 3 vs Galaxy 5
YouTube - LG Optimus (GT540) vs. HTC Desire [Neocore] -- Ausdroid

Both the videos r a must watch for all.

The Optimus One P500 is much better than GT540 and GT540 is to an extent better than Galaxy 3 (minus music, but that is only coz G3 has the DNSe technology, on paper). I have no issues with music (which is even better than my old SE K530i's music) on the GT540, except that the speaker output crackles at high frequencies.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 15, 2010)

For the guy talkin abt Samsung G3 built-in apps, cam, gallery, music, here's a long lecture :

The camera on LG GT540 has loads of options, similar to a digicam, tho not quality, but the video capture is great. Havent u heard of camera apps like Camera Fx, Camera 360, Vignette, etc? 

Abt Swype and a better inbuilt music player, we have Cubed, Winamp, PowerAmp, Mort player, MixZing, which rule the Android world rite now...I have all the apps on my GT540 n all of them latest versions and free of cost. 

I have Swype, Samsung's Touch-Wiz launcher, Acer's Launcher, HTC widgets n the best of them all - Windows 7 launcher (which completely transforms my Android UI to Windows UI), Gesture Search for searching apps, contacts, music with gestures !! Loads of other launchers like Open Home n blah blah..with 3D icon drawers etc..All this without rooting my phone !!
What **** r u talkin abt those built-in apps in G3?

Everything is available on 4shared, mediafire, XDA forums, Modaco n awesome sites like (just to help u):
Freeware Lovers: The Best Things in Life are FREE
Android downloads
Download Android | Free Android Apps | Free Themes | News and Updates
Free Android Games, Android apps, Android Wallpapers, Android Themes, HTC T-MOBILE G2, G1 Games, Apps, wallpapers, themes - AndroidSoft4u
Download Android Applications, Games, Themes. Android News and Reviews.
AndAppStore : New Releases
www.freeware4android.net
SlideME | Android Community and Application Marketplace
Android Themes, Android Mobile Wallpapers,Apps,Games Free Download
Android Nation

The ONLY advantage of G3 over the GT540 is the Capacitive screen n multi-touch, else everything is similar.

NOW, if the GT540 is performs better than the Galaxy 3, what do u expect out of the Optimus One P500 ?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

The only reason i'm not going for lg is because it can't play sd video and low colour depth, average music player interface and I've made my mind. If you have purchased lg then let me know how it feels


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

*niraj* Welcome to TDF!!Glad to c a new member here!!n nice startin post for ya!!


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 15, 2010)

_The only reason i'm not going for lg is because it can't play sd video and low colour depth, average music player interface and I've made my mind. If you have purchased lg then let me know how it feels_

It cant play SD video? What does that mean? You have no information n I really want to help u, which is y i typed so much. It plays everything on the SD card, even Avi, Divx, but i stick to Mp4. 

Average music player? The audio quality on LG kicks ass (not on speaker tho) n I was amazed to here the in-ear sound quality to be so good ! In case u find the volume low, use the software Wavepad to amplify the volume of the mp3 files. If u're talkin abt the in-built music player app, no in-built app is worthy on an Android phone, coz u have faaar better apps available for free. I listed those music players for u in my previous post, which r kickass. I have tried 1000s of apps on my phone.

The color depth is stunning on the Optimus, trust me. There's no visible advantage on the Galaxy 3 screen, but the resolution is poor on G3. Also, Optimus has a dedicated GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) for playing high-res and 3D games, while G3 doesnt have n hence lags too much for the purpose.

If u r a gaming freak, or u like capturing videos, or if u plan to use the phone for reading pdf/doc/ppt/xls dont go for Galaxy 3, since it has low-res, which looks pixelated on zooming.

If u need a capacitive screen n pinch to zoom, go for Galaxy 3, coz it has no other advantage over GT540. LG Optimus One is much better than both these phones.

Optimus GT540 lags on Android 1.6, but I recently upgraded to 2.1 n it kicks ass. Moreover, a resistive screen can be touched using any damn thing in the world, including pens, earbuds, anything, but Capacitive screens can only be touched using ur fingers, as they need charge to register a touch.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

@ *NainO* - even I'm rootin for O1!!I love typin on a physical keypad rather thn on-screen 1s.No matter wat ppl say it aint d same!!As ur post +7 for O1....

Boy *niraj* u r goin gung-ho on G3 in this deabte!!


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 15, 2010)

@ssb1551 - lol...I was goin crazy for the Galaxy 3 like this guy Gollum, until I encountered the disadvantages of the phone.

I only intend to help him. But, I'm sure it wud be alright for him to buy a Galaxy 3, not a prob..just wanted to tell him the disadvantages n that the Optimus One is miles ahead of G3. 

When I was buying my phone, every famous store told me they dont have LG, including Alfa and Heera Panna (Mumbai). The truth, as told to me by another young shopkeeper near Alfa, is that the stores have had a big issue with LG supplies. The stores had complained abt some of LG's logistic issues, n since then LG stopped distributing to those (famous) retail stores. Every store asked me why do I NEED LG, usme aisi kya baat hain, uska music accha nahi hain etc. Everyone in this country has turned into Nokia bhakts. 

So now, since 2 yrs, when Samsung n LG have captured the world in association with Android, the only brand that emerged here in terms of Value For Money, is Samsung, not LG, due to the issue stated above (HTC is expensive, so no Value For Money). As a result, ppl underrate LG n dont even consider it as a brand (even I thot LG n Samsung sucked).

The ground reality is that both these brands are kool, but they need to cut down features on all phones to be able to release at a low price category in this competitive industry. If they dont cut down those features, who'll buy the higher category phones like Galaxy S, Captivate, Omnia, Wave, etc


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> _The only reason i'm not going for lg is because it can't play sd video and low colour depth, average music player interface and I've made my mind. If you have purchased lg then let me know how it feels_
> 
> It cant play SD video? What does that mean? You have no information n I really want to help u, which is y i typed so much. It plays everything on the SD card, even Avi, Divx, but i stick to Mp4.
> 
> ...


i'm not trying to be biassed but just want the job done. Can you confirm the maximum video playback resolution supported by optimus. If it can't play 720x480 xvid video then its a big no no for me. Also can it play psp videos that are encoded with avc3 x264 codec.
By average music player i was referring to the interface. You get a mini player that you can access even when the screen is locked, optimus lacks this option. I know on the screen part i'm going for a downgrade but aspect ratio also matters when watching widescreen movies.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 15, 2010)

@niraj87: Wow thats a quite LOT of info. Thanks a lot man for the help. Please do let us know more about LG optimus one. I am planning to buy it. As you might have seen my first post. I was going to go G3, but when I saw LG optimus one, I held back and wanted to know more about it.

On a special note. Nice start on the forum.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just confirmed that the Optimus GT540 can play max 640x360 res videos flawlessly, which is stated in the review on Phonearena.com. Abt the Optimus One, I'm not sure abt 720x480. I searched for it but cudnt find the specs for this new phone. But, I think it should. Wait for some days for some review, else go for Galaxy 3, for which u'll have to live with those disadvantages n no app installation on SD card i.e. limited memory (170mb), which is very low considering the no. of awesome apps/games Android offers for free.

Abt the music player accessible from lock screen, all Android phones have it dude. Its not something created by Samsung, its created by the Android developers, which is what many music apps have. For example, Cubed, Winamp players have it n even a couple of more, which i dont remember.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

Techradar says that lg could not play the said resolution. Can you post links to some good video reviews. So i can go tomorrow to a net cafe and watch the review.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 15, 2010)

@niraj87: When you say  "I have Swype, Samsung's Touch-Wiz launcher, Acer's Launcher, HTC widgets n the best of them all - Windows 7 launcher (which completely transforms my Android UI to Windows UI)"

Does that mean even if I go for LG optimus one, I can still have the other UI's installed without any problems and not worrying about the phone working slow because of other UI's ?
Also will it only change the homescreen interface or just about anything the complete UI of the respective company provides?


----------



## NainO (Nov 15, 2010)

@jetboy
yo dude, you can hav all the above mentioned UI on your optimus one, if you buy it
Even I m using SenseUI on G3. 

I asked for optimus one on all the shop present in my city, but sadly its not available here . Someone of them even didnt knew about it, shame they call themselves mobile retailers.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 15, 2010)

NainO said:


> @jetboy
> yo dude, you can hav all the above mentioned UI on your optimus one, if you buy it
> Even I m using SenseUI on G3.
> 
> I asked for optimus one on all the shop present in my city, but sadly its not available here . Someone of them even didnt knew about it, shame they call themselves mobile retailers.



I know I faced the same problem when I as asking for G3 . They used to look at me with such a grim face as if I was a fool and not knowing anything about the mobiles. After saying 5800/5801 they said it was for nokia and not samsung


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 15, 2010)

@Gollum -
I have my prelim exams goin on. So, I can provide u few convincing stats n video links till 2moro evening, as I need to study now for my MCA prelim. 

@jetboy - 

Absolutely yes, u can have all of those GUIs with no lags at all. Most of those replace the homescreen GUIs, but the Windows 7 launcher I'm talkin abt turns ur phone into semi-Windows, since it has a file explorer like Windows (showing u Disk Drives like C:/ D:/ ,in addition to the homescreen looking like ur running a Windows phone.

Go for the Optimus One without any doubts. ****, u'll have Froyo on ur phone for 13k !!!


@Naino -

I need the sense UI...plz upload somewer n post a link here. I dont have enough time rite now to search. Thanx in advance.

As I find free time, I'll upload all the awesome apps n launchers somewer n post a link here.


----------



## NainO (Nov 15, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *NainO* - even I'm rootin for O1!!I love typin on a physical keypad rather thn on-screen 1s.No matter wat ppl say it aint d same!!As ur post +7 for O1....



I think you misunderstood me lol...
I was actually pointing to physical soft keys, and i think you are refering to physical qwerty keypad...
If i am right, then sorry O1 got no physical qwerty keypad 
My bad. Next time i will be more specific. 

@niraj
Welcome friend...
And thnx for supporting O1, i was actually expecting someone's help to defend O1...
I was feeling so alone... 
I cant post all of this big replies as i m using mobile and i m quite lazy...

@jetboy
Nokia 5801 aka galaxy 3...
Nice one lol...


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 15, 2010)

@Gollum - 
Oh, so u cant watch youtube videos at home due to some reason, but plz watch those two youtube videos I posted in one of my earlier posts.

@Jetboy - 
You wanted to know more abt Optimus One. Here it is :

Optimus One is very similar to Optimus GT540, with the biggest advantages of Android 2.2 (which is said to be 450% faster than Android 2.1), 512MB RAM and a Capactive screen for faster touch screen response. The Internal memory is 170mb, but all the apps/games can be installed on the SD card.

The camera of LG lacks a bit of color-reproduction as compared to Sony Ericsson's cams, but is better than the Nokia 5800's cam (by experience). The video recording is great on LG. Music is very very good acc to me.

@Naino - 

I already have Launcher Pro but never knew it was the Sense launcher !...will install again on my recent 2.1 

My fav launchers are 

1. Open Gesture Pro, wer u can draw anythng on the screen, assign it to any app, n then wenever u draw the pattern, the app launches.

2. Samsung TouchWiz launcher

3.Windows 7 launcher 

4. Acer laucher


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

NainO said:


> I think you misunderstood me lol...
> I was actually pointing to physical soft keys, and i think you are refering to physical qwerty keypad...
> If i am right, then sorry O1 got no physical qwerty keypad
> My bad. Next time i will be more specific.



Yup u hit d bull's eye on tht 1!! didn't know abt tht..ws crazy abt phones n specs of upcomin phones almost a yr bk when I ws on d lookout for a new phone.But now not so updated abt those stuff coz tryin to get a new GPU.
But anyways I still root for d underdog n in this thread O1 seems to b d 1..moreover prefer better resolution n vid capture!!


----------



## jetboy (Nov 15, 2010)

@niraj87: Woah dude, if with you prelims going on you can be so active...what will you do after its over . Btw best of luck for your exams. Do share some more information with us.

@NainO: thanks for the info. Btw I was on your side too for LG optimus one


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't watch youtube videos because i'm using gprs internet on nokia 5233. Also i don't have a computer. So this little thing is like a small replacement.


----------



## tejaslok (Nov 16, 2010)

guys im really confused after seeing these posts so can some one post a comparison chart b/w gal3 and optimus one, i dont need a comparison from phone arena or any other site but frm the users point of view provide the pro' and cons' for both irrespective of which brand u own !! 
All this 1 month i was waiting for x8, but sony ppl are late in implementing to froyo so right now im thinking of "gal 3 or optimus one". i will be buying it +/- New year so still have maybe 6 weeks till then


----------



## NainO (Nov 16, 2010)

@tejaslok

Refer to 37th post of this thread, its my opinion towards advantages of O1 over G3.

For G3 over O1:
1. slightly better CPU, a mere difference of 67MHz.
2. better reliability as its samsung
3. better multimedia with customised music and video player and good loadspeaker output.

Guys plz help me find some more points to add in this


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 16, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> And Optimus One isn't very hi-res device either.



But, it has the minimum resolution that I can tolerate..Plus, the standard HVGA res would be compatible with all applications, I figure.



Aditya11 said:


> This is irrelevant point. We judge device on the basis of what it comes equipped with. In that case, the only advantage of O1 is the FroYo update, which G3 currently runs on Eclair.



Froyo, plus more RAM, subjectively better looks, physical buttons..You get the drift..



Aditya11 said:


> Swype version gets auto-updated with latest firmware. This is the advantage of built-in apps. Same goes for Think Free office. BTW, O1 doesn't have Swype.



I have Galaxy S (Swype 1.6 in the latest firmware), and AFAIK, the froyo update brings Swype version to 2.5 or so. (For which, I'll have to wait till the end of the month. The latest beta version is 2.6.47 or something. But, Swype being a system app, you need to root the device, then use Root Explorer
to delete files in certain folders etc.... Had it not been a system app, it would have been soo much easier, I figure ? 



Aditya11 said:


> It doesn't OBJECTIVELY look better. Different people, different tastes.



 Obviously, it is entirely subjective.(In fact, my entire post was a subjective one, presume. It is in my opinion, looking much better than Galaxy 3 . 



Aditya11 said:


> How low-resolution is anywhere related with snappiness? Its funny that you have not used either device yet post such uninformed comments.



Not the "may" in my post. You know what that means, right? 
Anyway, hope niraj87 answered your question.


@niraj87,
You seem to be very active. Hope your exam went well ? Thanks, for your detailed posts.  Open Gesture Pro sounds cool. Is it your primary homescreen nowadays?

BTW, SD means Standard Definition Videos. (Usually 720x480 or 854x480)..


----------



## tejaslok (Nov 16, 2010)

@naino
does O1 has multi touch >??

@niraj 
thanks for the video this one->
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnWZwXVlv3Q

wow and sad, does gal 3 actually o/p 12.3 FPS in that qualcomm video and was it running on donut 1.6

@to all gal 3 owners did u experience that lag and wat abt the colours while playing that CAR game which the reviewer shows in the above video ?? and that game is played well in gal 5


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 16, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> And Optimus One isn't very hi-res device either.



But, it has the minimum resolution that I can tolerate..Plus, the standard HVGA res would be compatible with all applications, I figure.



Aditya11 said:


> This is irrelevant point. We judge device on the basis of what it comes equipped with. In that case, the only advantage of O1 is the FroYo update, which G3 currently runs on Eclair.



Froyo, plus more RAM, subjectively better looks, physical buttons..You get the drift..



Aditya11 said:


> Swype version gets auto-updated with latest firmware. This is the advantage of built-in apps. Same goes for Think Free office. BTW, O1 doesn't have Swype.



I have Galaxy S (Swype 1.6 in the latest firmware), and AFAIK, the froyo update brings Swype version to 2.5 or so. (For which, I'll have to wait till the end of the month. The latest beta version is 2.6.47 or something. But, Swype being a system app, you need to root the device, then use Root Explorer
to delete files in certain folders etc.... Had it not been a system app, it would have been soo much easier, I figure ? 



Aditya11 said:


> It doesn't OBJECTIVELY look better. Different people, different tastes.



 Obviously, it is entirely subjective.(In fact, my entire post was a subjective one, I presume.) It is in my opinion, looking much better than Galaxy 3 . 



Aditya11 said:


> How low-resolution is anywhere related with snappiness? Its funny that you have not used either device yet post such uninformed comments.



Not the "may" in my post. You know what that means, right? 
Anyway, hope niraj87 answered your question.


@niraj87,
You seem to be very active. Hope your exam went well ? Thanks, for your detailed posts.  Open Gesture Pro sounds cool. Is it your primary homescreen nowadays?

BTW, SD means Standard Definition Videos. (Usually 720x480 or 854x480)..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

One thing what people misunderstand is that they can buy one phone and use the default apps of another later by installing them separately, sure you can do that but you are using up the internal memory. Whereas if the device comes pre installed with the said features then you will save up on memory space. Also default apps are optimized for the phone. Regarding speed i don't think it will be a problem if you are shifting from a slow phone.although the default android browser is the best it does not do justice to gprs users. So a third party software like opera will be more preferable.
One question to existing android users, is there any torrent client available?



Gollum said:


> One thing what people misunderstand is that they can buy one phone and use the default apps of another later by installing them separately, sure you can do that but you are using up the internal memory. Whereas if the device comes pre installed with the said features then you will save up on memory space. Also default apps are optimized for the phone. Regarding speed i don't think it will be a problem if you are shifting from a slow phone.although the default android browser is the best it does not do justice to gprs users. So a third party software like opera will be more preferable.
> One question to existing android users, is there any torrent client available?


i know in froyo you can instal l apps on the memory card so its a big plus point for those who like to play with many apps.
why was i not thinking about that?
However I'm still keeping my hopes up for an update for g3. I have till january to decide.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 16, 2010)

NainO said:


> @tejaslok
> 
> Refer to 37th post of this thread, its my opinion towards advantages of O1 over G3.
> 
> ...



Supports Wi-Fi 802.11n (Maybe helpful when transferring files? Though, with the standard microSD card speeds, I fail to see how.)and Bluetooth 3.0 (future proofing?,as Aditya11 stated).

Supports 16-million colors over 262-k colors,which (may possibly) help in better video and picture reproduction?.

Play SD videos well. (In the case of Optimus One,it looks as if it might not.(from some reviews.) Though not fully confirmed?)

I'm sure Aditya11 would have more to add.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

About the wifi and bluetooth. The indian version does not ha ave those.
If only lg played sd video i would definitely go for lg.
Oh did i forget to mention that i read comics on the phone. Low resolution would really hurt in that case. If only god damn nokia people used android for their hardware.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 16, 2010)

@Gollum,
Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @Gollum,
> Thanks for correcting me.


no dude, you were right, its only the indian version of galaxy 3 that is wrong.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 16, 2010)

NainO said:
			
		

> O1 has 160 more pixels per unit area compared to G3. These pixels really comes into count.
> Iys actually funny that you are not ready to accept this fact.



That O1 has marginally more pixels IS a fact, but does that make the display actually look better, coupled with pathetic 256k color? *I* don't think so. The icons look boring and flat while the general display appearance isn't pleasing to the eyes.  



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> O1 got
> 1. better built quality
> 2. better appearance
> 3. better RAM
> ...



Better RAM, built-in 2.2 and hence supposedly snappy performance are the only points worth considering here, over which we have already debated in the last posts. 



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> Dude, the lower the resolution, the snappier the performance (assuming the same CPU clock speed, here 600MHz on average), as the CPU requires to process less no. of pixels per sq.unit area.



This is true, theoretically. But any heavy-weight app, including games, IS gonna lag on both the phones, despite the resolution. For example, a ppt file with graphics will be a pain to edit on both the phones. You need higher frequency proccy for that. OTOH, for day-to-day apps we will not see an iota of difference in speeds as these apps do not lag on G3 anyways. Resolution isn't a factor here.  



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> For the guy talkin abt Samsung G3 built-in apps, cam, gallery, music, here's a long lecture :
> 
> The camera on LG GT540 has loads of options, similar to a digicam, tho not quality, but the video capture is great. Havent u heard of camera apps like Camera Fx, Camera 360, Vignette, etc?
> 
> ...



Number one mistake most newbies do is this: installing tons of apps to replace the default ones without proper research. Unoptimized and badly coded apps keep on hogging system resources even when not in use, keep on communicating with their home server, display tons of ads which is surefire way of eating your battery, depleting data usage plans and making the phone lag. Built-in apps are better managed by the OS, are generally speedy, offer better overall access control and unless they terribly lack on decent features, there is no need to replace them. 

For example, consider theme replacement apps. So many users complain their phone lags when using Launcher Pro. What they forget is, the default TWLauncher is still running in the background and so your phone is doing double duty! Of course advanced users will not face such problems but for a new Android user, the built-in apps is the practical starting way. In case of Samsung phones, the music players are generally quite feature-rich anyways to think of other ad-supported bloatwares.  

There is a reason why "good software bundle" gets a plus point in phone reviews.



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> The ONLY advantage of G3 over the GT540 is the Capacitive screen n multi-touch, else everything is similar.



And G3 has built-in Eclair and better Multimedia performance. Also, in this day and age, I find people advocating resistive touch screens over capacitive ones rather regressive. The touch sensation and quick action of Capacitive screen is irreplaceable and undoubtedly plays a huge part in the overall gaming and other touch-heavy app usage experience. Indeed, if your starting phone sports resistive touchscreen, you will feel it is best of the world. 



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> Also, Optimus has a dedicated GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) for playing high-res and 3D games,



Is there a source to confirm this?



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> or u like capturing videos, or if u plan to use the phone for reading pdf/doc/ppt/xls dont go for Galaxy 3, since it has low-res, which looks pixelated on zooming.



GT540 captures video VGA @17fps while G3 QVGA @15fps. How exactly G3 lacking here? And text does not look THAT pixelated on zooming. I use it daily with comfort.  



			
				Hrithan2020 said:
			
		

> I have Galaxy S (Swype 1.6 in the latest firmware), and AFAIK, the froyo update brings Swype version to 2.5 or so. (For which, I'll have to wait till the end of the month. The latest beta version is 2.6.47 or something. But, Swype being a system app, you need to root the device, then use Root Explorer to delete files in certain folders etc.... Had it not been a system app, it would have been soo much easier, I figure ?



What? Once you upgrade the firmware thru Kies, all the apps gets auto-updated. 



			
				Hrithan2020 said:
			
		

> Not the "may" in my post. You know what that means, right?



Yes, you implied that low-res 'may' or 'may not' affect performance, but, as seen from my reply above, I meant to ask if its wise to relate these two factors. 



			
				Gollum said:
			
		

> One question to existing android users, is there any torrent client available?



Yes, there are a couple of apps. And yes, G3, the INDIAN version does have WiFi-n.



			
				Hrithan2020 said:
			
		

> I'm sure Aditya11 would have more to add.



You did a fine job already. Thanks!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

Although I've become used to of shooting videos at 30fps@640x360 i really miss taking macro photos.
Once g3 gets froyo update lg will be left far behind. So for now both are at par.


----------



## NainO (Nov 16, 2010)

@hrithan2020

thanx dude for helping out me...


@aditya

Is low colour density really a concern???
When a phone cant even display outline of images properly(due to low resolution), what the point of seeing saturated colours. G3 even cant display the outline of a circle properly...
And about icons looking boring and flat thing, i never felt N73 icons looked boring and flat as compared to my previous N82...
In my opinion, most of the people will prefer good resolution over good colour. Atleast i do prefer this...

And i agree that G3 performance will increase with froyo update but G3 will still be stucked with low resolution and low RAM...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 16, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> That O1 has marginally more pixels IS a fact, but does that make the display actually look better, coupled with pathetic 256k color? *I* don't think so. The icons look boring and flat while the general display appearance isn't pleasing to the eyes.



It seems, you find the lack of 16 million colors in Optimus One a major disadvantage. But, I personally find the lack of resolution a bigger issue. To each his own, I guess. 

BTW, Android 2.1 supports only true 16-bit colors(65k colors,with dithering to 24-bits in some versions, possibly Galaxy 3) in both the browser and gallery. But, I for one, haven't seen anyone complain about it, in forums. (Probably, very few people find that a real issue?. I dunno).



Aditya11 said:


> Number one mistake most newbies do is this: installing tons of apps to replace the default ones without proper research. Unoptimized and badly coded apps keep on hogging system resources even when not in use, keep on communicating with their home server, display tons of ads which is surefire way of eating your battery, depleting data usage plans and making the phone lag.



Agreed completely with you.  It seems to be the problem I am facing now with my GS (rooted with OCLF). I installed over 150 apps, and the phone did slow down considerably. (But not sure whether it is the RFS syncing issue, despite there being an EXT2 buffer. And again, this is an extreme case, I was testing the limits of my GS.  ). 

Ideally, you should install only the apps, which you really need for daily operations. But, then what would be the fun, in having an android set ?..(IMO, entirely subjective.. )




Aditya11 said:


> For example, consider theme replacement apps. So many users complain their phone lags when using Launcher Pro. What they forget is, the default TWLauncher is still running in the background and so your phone is doing double duty! Of course advanced users will not face such problems but for a new Android user, the built-in apps is the practical starting way. In case of Samsung phones, the music players are generally quite feature-rich anyways to think of other ad-supported bloatwares.



Could you please elaborate on that? No taskmanager seems to find TWLauncher running in the background? If you are referring to Samsung's entire UI, then yes ,(which runs a bit deeper than any launcher) , it runs in the background, but AFAIK, not directly conflicting with any functionalities provided by the TWLauncher.

And, it seems, many people find ADWLauncher to be much faster..

Music Player, I agree is awesome!! (Good for showing to friends  . But, I'd prefer an option to browse via folders also..). Video player is quite good. (Though I miss the mosaic search feature from the Wave..)




Aditya11 said:


> Also, in this day and age, I find people advocating resistive touch screens over capacitive ones rather regressive. The touch sensation and quick action of Capacitive screen is irreplaceable and undoubtedly plays a huge part in the overall gaming and other touch-heavy app usage experience.



Agree, completely. For a vast majority, I'd say Capacitive would be a much better option. (And in case, you are wearing gloves, you can always get a conductive stylus which works well on capacitive screens). 




Aditya11 said:


> What? Once you upgrade the firmware thru Kies, all the apps gets auto-updated.



Yeah, but the problem is you'll have to wait till official firmware upgrades come. I'm running the latest firmware upgrade, that Samsung offers, but still, my Swype version is 1.6 . (TBH, I don't think the difference in version number, may make more difference. It'd be a collection of minor improvements. But, still, my point stands. You'll find it much easier to upgrade to latest versions..)



Aditya11 said:


> Yes, you implied that low-res 'may' or 'may not' affect performance, but, as seen from my reply above, I meant to ask if its wise to relate these two factors.



You agree, that at least theoretically, lower-resolution may lead to snappier performance right? That's exactly what I meant. I've spent like a couple of minutes using Galaxy 3 (in a shop), and haven't tried the Optimus One at all, so can't really say how it will really work out between those two sets...



NainO said:


> @hrithan2020
> thanx dude for helping out me...



You are welcome.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 16, 2010)

@hrithan
*BTW, SD means Standard Definition Videos. (Usually 720x480 or 854x480)..*
Oh..I see, my bad.


@aditya11
*But any heavy-weight app, including games, IS gonna lag on both the phones, despite the resolution.*

I said that on the basis of the GPU that the Optimus has, not based on the resolution, which was based on the benchmarking videos I had posted, that compared the G3 with G5 and LG Optimus with HTC Desire (1Ghz processor, 576MB RAM, 480x800pixels) in seperate videos, where the Optimus wins. 

From these two videos, we can clearly see that the G3 produces 17fps while the Optimus GT540 produces 39fps in 1.6 n I tested it to have 44fps in 2.1..See the huge difference, which is why high-res gaming sucks on G3. I wonder what wud G3 users install over the SD card after the Froyo update, since the internal 170mb is enough for apps, while installing games on SD card makes no sense as they lag so much. That said, I'm not being biased against Samsung, but I seriously disliked the phone so much after watching those two youtube videos as well as the video capture quality, else the phone is kool.


*Unoptimized and badly coded apps keep on hogging system resources even when not in use, keep on communicating with their home server, display tons of ads which is surefire way of eating your battery, depleting data usage plans and making the phone lag. 

In case of Samsung phones, the music players are generally quite feature-rich anyways to think of other ad-supported bloatwares.*

I havent yet used either 3G or WIfi or even GPRS on my Optimus, but I always take care of terminating processes of softwares under a doubt, and then uninstalling. So, that issue wont affect someone who's aware of the resource-hogging apps. I always monitor the processes regularly. 

Abt the music player of Samsung, whats wrong with LG having a poor music app n we installing good quality apps that take just abt 1mb of my internal storage n similar with other apps? Have u tried the PowerAmp (trial), Cubed, Winamp, bTunes,  players (such apps r highly professional ones that can be trustworthy of being high quality n not wasting resources).


*And G3 has built-in Eclair and better Multimedia performance.*

But, we have recieved the ugrade to 2.1, which is y i compare the phones, coz I admit the Optimus lagged at places in 1.6, but then we are comparing the G3 with the Optimus One here, right? I'm quite interested in knowing how better r Samsung multimedia capabilities than that of LG.

_*GT540 captures video VGA @17fps while G3 QVGA @15fps. How exactly G3 lacking here?*_

LG Optimus GT540 Video Sample - 640x480 - 17fps - mp4
*www.phonearena.com/ftp_access/upload/samples/LG_Optimus_GT540_Review_Sample.mp4

Samsung Galaxy 3 Video Sample - 320x240 - 15fps - 3gp
*www.phonearena.com/ftp_access/upload/samples/Samsung_I5800_Review_Sample_video.3gp

Nokia 5800 Video Sample - 640x352 - 30fps - mp4
*www.phonearena.com/ftp_access/upload/samples/Nokia-5800-XpressMusic.mp4

From these video samples, we observe that the fps is as good as the no. of MegaPixels n so not the only parameter to judge video recording. My SE K530i's 2MP camera kicks the hell out of my LG Optimus n may be even Samsung's photo capture ability.

---------------------------------------------------------
I really wud like to test the Galaxy 3, as I'm interested in comparing it with my Optimus.

The points I need to test are:
- Do the 16M colors beat my 256k with higher-res screen

- The audio quality, coz I hear lot of praises for Samsung's audio quality, tho LG's is surely very very good, too.

- The camera performance, especially the color reproduction and vibrance, since LG's photo capture is average, but then I havent had the time to test it outdoors n cant judge it wrong right now. The photo samples of G3 n Optimus are similar on phonearena and gsmarena. So need to check out

- Capacitive touch response

Which stores wud offer me to operate the Galaxy 3?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

If you have a samsung showroom near you they can show the live set to you. I just hope airtel releases cheaper 3g. Missing those 700mb movies


----------



## jetboy (Nov 16, 2010)

"LG today announced that its latest Android 2.2 smartphone has crossed the 1 million sales mark after 40 days of its initial launch. Currently the phone is available in various countries of Europe, Asia-Pacific countries and the USA. While, as the global launches are scheduled in coming days, the number is only going to increase.

Company has also said that Optimus One is one of the fastest selling smartphones in the history of the firm, and it expects it to cross 10 million mark as well."

Link : LG Optimus One sales cross 1 mn mark | Androidos.in


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 17, 2010)

I forgot to mention the new entrant in this category of Android phones under of 12-13k viz, the Motorola Quench XT 502, which seems to be better than the Galaxy 3 and Optimus GT540, coz acc to this review it has great audio quality (even on speakers), video recording, vibrant screen, not sure abt gaming and the fps it runs on AND it will be upgradable to 2.2

Motorola Quench XT3 XT502 - Full phone specifications

Motorola Quench / CliQ XT 3 Full Review|iGyaan.in


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 17, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> @aditya11
> *But any heavy-weight app, including games, IS gonna lag on both the phones, despite the resolution.*
> 
> I said that on the basis of the GPU that the Optimus has, not based on the resolution, which was based on the benchmarking videos I had posted, that compared the G3 with G5 and LG Optimus with HTC Desire (1Ghz processor, 576MB RAM, 480x800pixels) in seperate videos, where the Optimus wins.



I stand by what I said. Phone speed isn't inherently related with low-resolution, but depends upon processor speed, version of the OS and number of apps running at the same time. 



niraj87 said:


> I wonder what wud G3 users install over the SD card after the Froyo update, since the internal 170mb is enough for apps, while installing games on SD card makes no sense as they lag so much.



No need to wonder as Android apps aren't consists of 3D games only! Also, not 3D ALL games lag on G3 to start with. I remember bechmarking my G3 for a 3D game scenario rendering. It lagged horribly and I was too disappointed. But after some time, I came in terms with my phone and learned to better manage the apps and OS. Now I replay Raging Thunder so smoothly, which was previously close to unplayable due to lag. 



niraj87 said:


> *Unoptimized and badly coded apps keep on hogging system resources even when not in use, keep on communicating with their home server, display tons of ads which is surefire way of eating your battery, depleting data usage plans and making the phone lag.
> 
> In case of Samsung phones, the music players are generally quite feature-rich anyways to think of other ad-supported bloatwares.*
> 
> ...




In general, I like to stay away from many 'trials' which bombard you with constant stream of ads. Fortunately, with Samsung, we don't need to hunt for apps for improving music quality.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 17, 2010)

@Aditya

None of those apps except PowerAmp is a trialware. All of them n many more  r easily available everywer n take abt 1mb of space. An Android user (atleast someone like me) wud always lookout for more n the latest apps all the time. So "hunting" for apps will always go on n the provision of so many apps is the beauty of Android, which is a pleasure, unless we're too busy. Abt the theory of preinstalled apps which r optimized for the device, for which u feel the G3 has an advantage, I wud like to know in detail.

And now how did u manage to run Raging Thunder 2 smoothly?

Abt the combination of Resolution, CPU, RAM to run an app/game smoothly, lag-free, there's no denying, but when we compare phones frm this category, all of them have the same CPU clock speed viz., 600MHz, and sufficient amt of RAM. That means there has to be something that G3 lacks to be able to lag

The G3 has a higher amt of RAM n 67Mhz more of clock speed than the GT540 (O1 is far ahead) n still lags. G5 works very smooth, too. So, what exactly do u thnk is missing in G3?

---------------------------------------------------------
I have a request open to all Galaxy 3 users.

Can some1 do this for me :

Upload a small video on youtube that plays a couple of mp3s that I'll upload *ON speakers*, so that I can judge Galaxy 3's audio quality as compared to my phone. This is coz I dislike the speaker quality on my phone (which is the only downside of the phone), coz the mp3s of the genre of music I listen to i.e. Heavy Metal, crackles on high volume on the speakers, which is not the case with Bollywood/Pop/Hip-hop/Trance etc..coz the recording process of Heavy Metal n the encoding, too, differs than of those genres.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2010)

Um which phone do you have?


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 17, 2010)

^^LG Optimus GT540


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 17, 2010)

^^^ the discussion is about LG Optimus One



_


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 17, 2010)

^^In order to explain how better is LG Optimus One than Galaxy 3, I had to explain how even the LG Optimus GT540 is better than it (minus the screen response by a margin), since it has an evenly balanced set of features offering value for money. The explanation was to make those aware abt Optimus One's capability that asked for help on which phone to buy out of the two, since the closest to Opti One is is its predecessor GT540 itself. GT540 is the blueprint of Opti One !

I've a doubt abt Capacitive screens, open for G3 users. How does one use a painting app on such a screen (not with a finger), to actually sketch, like we Opti GT540 users do it on our Resistive screens using stylus or pens or any damn thing actually. Also, how does the handwriting recognition work?


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 18, 2010)

GT540 is nowhere near to the Optimus one.

handwriting recognition is cool but not a practical and quick way for text input. and the paint apps are fun for some time then it becomes boring lol. my experiences from using 5800 and 5530.


and obviously optimus one is the winner here. even wildfire has to retire before this phone haha!!


_


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 18, 2010)

I request any Galaxy 3 user to post their benchmark results here, since I need to compare diff phones of the category n see if I bought the right phone or not viz LG Optimus GT540.

*LG Optimus GT540 results :*
Total graphics score: 223.82327
Total cpu score: 237.74622
Total memory score: 184.77165
Total file system: 75.37099

Use this software :
4shared.com - free file sharing and storage - download

Firstly, kill as many tasks n remove homescreen widgets as u can if u want to find the best results for ur phone, as they must be using resources like the CPU n RAM. 

When the app finishes benchmarking, press the left hardware button n u'll see an an option "Save & Misc" for saving the results as a .csv file. It wud be saved as /sdcard/softweg/benchmark.csv, which can be opened as a txt file with notepad or ur doc file reader.


_These are some benchmarking results posted by some users on a forum :_

*Samsung Galaxy i7500*
Total graphics score: 118.98
Total cpu score: 173.3
Total memory score: 150.08
Total file system: 33.1

*Htc Hero*
Graphics : 107.88752
CPU : 164.5154
Memory : 89.65
File System 36.80472

*Acer BeTouch e400*
Graphics score : 215.08307
CPU : 211.64232
Memory : 186.24132
File system : 52.740353

P.S : Please be honest.


----------



## NainO (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey niraj try benchmarkpi on you optimus gt540 and let me know the time/score!!!
My galaxy 3 calculated the pi in about 9300 millisecs...


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 18, 2010)

oh...its surprising that mine was 5315 milliseconds on my Optimus GT540, since Galaxy 3 has a 667Mhz processor !...and the second time I did it, it calculated in 4751 milliseconds ! But still, this is only the CPU benchmarking, right? Try the tool i posted, it benchmarks more than just the CPU.

Please kill widgets and apps from ur phone that must be using ur CPU, n then calculate it n post here again.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2010)

Just read in the hindu news paper that optimus one will be available for purchase at rupees 13500. 
In another inter net review i read that optimus has issues in playing videos in the default video player but any video can be played using a third party software called rock player. 
Can galaxy users confirm the working of rock player on their phone and whether it has any lag issues.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 19, 2010)

^^Rock Player does play lot of video formats, since I've read abt it many times on various forums. 

The best bets for u are either Optimus One or Motorola Quench XT502 (has a good review n is upgradable to 2.2 in future)..in the same price range.


----------



## NainO (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey niraj, just performed the test...
here goes the results - 

*Samsung Galaxy i5801 Scores :*
Total graphics score: 26.69 (WTH!!!)
Total cpu score: 205.36
Total memory score: 348.15
Total file system: 39.95


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Seriously WTH ! Did u kill the apps/widgets using CPU/RAM, before benchmarking? Try again !


----------



## NainO (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes i did...
Even tried the benchmark test after rebooting and then killing apps again!!!

Now, WTH!!!???


----------



## pratheekb96 (Nov 19, 2010)

guys galaxy 3 is anyday better
besides i own 1
its amazing
never hangs
gaming is amazing
its like a psp mixed


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> ^^Rock Player does play lot of video formats, since I've read abt it many times on various forums.
> 
> The best bets for u are either Optimus One or Motorola Quench XT502 (has a good review n is upgradable to 2.2 in future)..in the same price range.


oh please no motaloda 


NainO said:


> Hey niraj, just performed the test...
> here goes the results -
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy i5801 Scores :*
> ...



so is that a very bad score.
i saw a review where the reviewer played raging thunder 2 on lg optimus and it played ok. Although it did show some frame skipping. But the video playback issues of optimus still remain.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, these benchmarking figures of G3 that u've mentioned do match with the ones on gsmarena review...sad, but its alright if u're happy wid ur phone for other features. Usually, all phones lack somethng, tho G3 shud ve been much better at those figures. 

So the thread seems to have found the answer to the poll.


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey guys, like some of the other members, i'm having some difficulty choosing between g3 or o1. Can u guys please take a vote or something? Thanks a lot yeah


----------



## NainO (Nov 19, 2010)

*@gollum*

Look it by yourself friend... 
Score is really bad for GPU, so this signifies that G3 is not good with graphics...

Even i tried Raging Thunder on my G3, and the experience wasnt pleasing. I cant comment on the skipping frames but yeah graphics display was bad.
Owing to better GPU power of Optimus GT540 is better in gaming.
And about bad performance of GT540 in video playback is the result of playing videos with resolution which is beyond the limit of phone. And its true that G3 can handle better video resolutions than both GT540 and O1...


*@JCAssassin*

You can read this whole thread for comparisions between G3 and O1, but if you had enough time to spare 
If you want a quick answer, here it is-
*Optimus One P500*

I m using G3 since 2 months and i think i m ready for an upgrade. I m buying O1 as soon as possible


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 19, 2010)

@gollum 

Raging Thunder plays so smoothly on GT540, n even on the Galaxy 5 !

Dont be biased against or towards brands, which is y only Nokia sells in India! Motorola is a biggie, may b not in our country, but they are, n I wud have gone for the Quench XT502. 

I think a phone should be a complete package (having balanced specifications), rather than targeting few better capabilities. The Optimus family does play video well (640x480 max..tho I never played wid higher res videos to b able to comment), even if not as good as the Galaxies. Its not a pain in the ass to convert even 700mb videos, coz its the CPU that does it, not us. 

That was a frndly suggestion to everyone. In the end, u decide.


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 20, 2010)

@NainO 

Yea  i think O1 would be a better choice currently. But what if G3 gets froyo update, won't it be better?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> @gollum
> 
> Raging Thunder plays so smoothly on GT540, n even on the Galaxy 5 !
> 
> ...



the main problem that I'm facing is that i don't have a pc to convert  videos. So i need something that can play videos directly without converting. I play games on my psp . The only game that i play on my phone is micro pool and some tower defence games.


----------



## NainO (Nov 20, 2010)

@JCassasin

I hav said this before:
G3 performance will increase after froyo update, but still after that it wud be stucked with-
* low resolution screen
* low RAM
* and without physical soft buttons

I m considering to buy O1 mainly cuz of- better dispaly resolution, better appearance, twice of ram and better reviews of this phone... 
To read different reviews of O1 go to thread LG Optimus One Launched!!!


@gollum

There are many sites which provide videos for mobile phones in 3gp and mp4 format...
If you need youtube videos, there are plenty of apps in android market to do that too...
So no need of computer to convert videos and transfer them to phone...


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 20, 2010)

@NainO

Fine I think I'd have to accept that. Btw i thought tt Samsung was supposed to be a better brand?


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 20, 2010)

I thot Samsung n LG sucked, until I watched videos n read reviews for almost a month before buying the best smartphone in my price budget.

A brand doesnt suck, its some of their products that do. HTC as a brand is huge, but my LG Optimus wins over many of HTC's phones (w.r.t fps and other benchmarking) like HTC Tattoo, Legend, Magic (these videos and benchmarking r available on youtube, gsmarena, phonearena). We also discussed how the Galaxy 3 lacks as compared to other phones of the category.

The bottomline is that the judgement cant be made acc to brand name, coz now these brands have emerged head-to-head with each other. Our phones are entry-level Android phones, n so they cant be perfect, since they need to cut out on quality to fit in the price range of 13k.


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 20, 2010)

@niraj87 

Well said... I'm more convinced to get Optimus one next week... Hope its worth the buy


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 20, 2010)

@JCAssasin

Can u kindly explain what better specs does the Galaxy 3 have, that will make it better than the Optimus One after the Froyo update?

Oh...so u r more convinced now...I was referring to the other post that u made above..


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 20, 2010)

@niraj87

Flash? And the 16m colours


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 20, 2010)

Abt Flash, yes u r rite, thats something the LG O1 lacks. If u're worrying abt the 16M colors so much, u shud first visit a LG showroom n try out an Optimus One (or watch youtube videos) to see if u find any difference in the display of ur G3 and the O1. I'm completely satisfied with the display of my Optimus. I donno how many more colors does a smartphone need !


----------



## NainO (Nov 20, 2010)

@JCAssassin

Yes samsung is better brand than LG, but the deciding factors shud be features of mobile not mobile brand name.
If a choice is given between-
* a branded phone with nice feature
* and another phone with better features and better looks but from a little less known manufacturer
I dont think many people wud go for better brand name. If they do, they wud regret their decision later(when they will encounter less branded but better phone )
Moreover it is not like LG is bad brand either.

And Refer to 13th post in this thread...

Both of the phones dont hav flash. And abt 16M colours I wud prefer better screen resolution than better colour


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 20, 2010)

^^Exactly. 

*All this is a very healthy and friendly discussion, alright?* 

I really have no clue how can one claim some brand is better than the other? Some methods to judge which brand is better can be their sales, revenue, quality or other factors. Some brands are better in marketing/promoting than others to create loyal customers. 

I am not biased towards either Samsung or LG. Both these brands are Korean n both have served for many many years. Both of them have established themselves in the electronic industry n now in the cell-phone industry. We can only judge them if we compare all of their products frm the same category with similar specifications n the comparison cant be made by general users like us. For example, the audio quality can be compared only by sound engineers, like at the bottom of this page :

LG GT540 Optimus review: Get smart, get started - GSMArena.com

GSMArena feature lab: Enter new goodies - GSMArena.com

All the hardware n software specs of a product can only be measured by technicians n engineers, using their equipments. 

Also, u cant judge a brand by how much it sells in India. The Indian market is biased towards Nokia/SE more than Samsung/LG/Motorola, while HTC is an expensive brand. When u compare brands, u have to study their global peformances in depth.

I just read somewhere that the Galaxy 3 doesnt support live wallpapers due to its low-res. Is it rite? If it is, then thats not kool !


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 20, 2010)

Pardon me if i had insulted anyone. Well, I checked out the O1 today at a mobile shop. it was amazing. Additionally, I tried the G3 and tried to compare them. You guys were right, O1 is definitely better! I'm getting one soon btw. The resolutiob on the G3 was quite bad and my friends who owned them mentioned a lot of problems about it, like battery life. Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2010)

NainO said:


> @JCAssassin
> 
> Yes samsung is better brand than LG, but the deciding factors shud be features of mobile not mobile brand name.
> If a choice is given between-
> ...



add 1 more thing. availability of updates. 2 of top examples are Indian fanboys favourite brand, as mentioned below by nijar: Nokia & SE. 

*Nokia:* stuck at Symbian S60v5 for years now & Symbian3 as we can see is out of reach for most. Nokia is India's favorite cause of its price & good build quality at moderate-cheap price. can HTC sell mobile under 5k? hell No. never. Nokia can. but in mainstream smartphone market (not 20k or higher priced mobiles), LG will thrash it.

*SE:* every other manufacturer rolling out 2.2 update for sub 15k mobiles as highend have already running 2.2. but look at SE. proudly launching 2.1 for X10. & other X* still to see daylight of android 2.*. its a shame. cause only the SE fanboys or the Proud SE owners who not know anything about Android will be ready to go out & get X12 or X7 or whatever mobiles launches next with Android 2.1/2.2. whereas the others will happily ship with ver2.3 aka gingerbread. i feel SE should first update the ones on market to Android 2.2 than bring new mobiles.



niraj87 said:


> Also, u cant judge a brand by how much it sells in India. The Indian market is biased towards Nokia/SE more than Samsung/LG/Motorola, while HTC is an expensive brand. When u compare brands, u have to study their global peformances in depth.
> 
> I just read somewhere that the Galaxy 3 doesnt support live wallpapers due to its low-res. Is it rite? If it is, then thats not kool !



many haven't heard about HTC. and those who have knows it for the Win Mobo days (excluding the latest batch of Android lovers). 

Galaxy 3 + rooting = live wallpapers.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 20, 2010)

@JCAssassin 

Did u find the need of 16M colors or were u satisfied with the 256k colors of the Optimus One?


@Naino 

How much are u gonna sell ur Galaxy 3 for?


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 20, 2010)

@ naino and niraj 

You guys are acting so far removed from reality. 

You are recommending a particular low-budget smart phone on the basis of GPU scores now? Seriously?? This isn't a Smartphone vs PSP thread, from what I understand. Phones having 12k budget aren't equipped to handle 3D games and frankly, aren't expected to. Then again, there isn't a universal trend in terms of performance. Phone model A will play 3D game A better while phone model B might play game B better. 

My own G3 wasn't playing Raging Thunder well in the first week after purchase and the performance was choppy. But now I can play it smoothly. 

Also, brand DOES matter when it comes to customer service and support. I hope you didn't think your phone will never malfunction! Samsung scores in this area at least when it comes to widespread AVAILABILITY of service centers. How many are confident about LG after-sales support?

Icons and graphics are gonna look bland and boring, even on high resolution, if the display has measly 256k color depth. For simulating the difference, try resolution vs color depth effect on desktop. 

Multimedia performance of G3 is top notch as well. 

As has been concluded numerous times, the only OBJECTIVE advantage of O1 at this point is FroYO. If someone tells me G3 will never get FroYo, then I too will consider purchasing O1. Otherwise, there isn't any strong reason to choose O1 over G3, in the light of above mentioned considerations.  



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> So the thread seems to have found the answer to the poll.



Yes, G3 wins by 15 vs 8 votes 



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> I m considering to buy O1 mainly cuz of- better dispaly resolution, better appearance, twice of ram and better reviews of this phone



But not ALL reviews are even positive, are they?


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 21, 2010)

@Aditya - 

Again, that's something presumed abt a brand here with no basis to prove. Can u prove LG has a worse customer service than Samsung or do u even know how many LG service centers exist in Mumbai itself? I've had no issues with the customer service when upgrading to 2.1 recently.

LG Mobile Service Centers in Mumbai - Mumbai

Whenever I made a claim, I backed up with proofs such as links, videos, else I never claimed, coz I aint biased towards any brand. When we talk abt the G3, we do talk abt the good side, but when we compare it to something like the Optimus One, the only advantage it seems to have (which not many care abt..if they do, then how many of them? What abt the resolution, which everyone cares abt?) is 16M colors, n for some Flash may be imp. Do u care abt how attractive icons look, or how well games play?

Since the benchmarking results slay the G3, u are now trying to define a smartphone in terms of multimedia capabilities, and u urself know that a non-smartphone (multimedia/feature phone) provides as good multimedia capabilities as G3, but does a non-smartphone even consider the GPU/CPU/RAM specifications? Of course, I cant deny the fact that an Android phone must be packed with good music/video playback capabilities, but then if u're trying to say that the O1(or Opti GT540) has anything close to bad multimedia capabilities, then u're joking.

Abt the poll of 15:8, thats the same since the day I had joined, n then I honestly, with an intent to enlighten n help these guys, showed them the videos, links, benchmarking results that went against G3, so now u may consider restarting the poll, if u want. I only intend to help these new buyers that asked for honest reviews.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 21, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> @Aditya -
> 
> Again, that's something presumed abt a brand here with no basis to prove. Can u prove LG has a worse customer service than Samsung or do u even know how many LG service centers exist in Mumbai itself? I've had no issues with the customer service when upgrading to 2.1 recently.
> 
> LG Mobile Service Centers in Mumbai - Mumbai



What does this link prove? How that is even related to what I said? We aren't simply talking about Mumbai anyways.

A brand perception is a powerful thing and should not be underestimated. No one was/is enthusiastic about Android offerings from Spice and Videocon..because? Think why. Simply having better hardware specification isn't enough to win a customer.  



niraj87 said:


> Whenever I made a claim, I backed up with proofs such as links, videos, else I never claimed, coz I aint biased towards any brand.



Are you sure? You claimed Otimus having a dedicated GPU. Some of your links were simply referrals, just like the above one. 



niraj87 said:


> When we talk abt the G3, we do talk abt the good side, but when we compare it to something like the Optimus One, the only advantage it seems to have (which not many care abt..if they do, then how many of them? What abt the resolution, which everyone cares abt?) is 16M colors, n for some Flash may be imp. Do u care abt how attractive icons look, or how well games play?



Both. 16k color depth impacts EVERYTHING visual. And apart from synthetic benchmarks, do we have any practical test runs of WHICH 3D games run on O1 that do not on G3?     



niraj87 said:


> Since the benchmarking results slay the G3, u are now trying to define a smartphone in terms of multimedia capabilities



No. I not doing this "now". My stand has been same since my first post. You surprisingly have shifted your attention to 3D gaming performance for inexplicable reasons. Care to elaborate why?



niraj87 said:


> and u urself know that a non-smartphone (multimedia/feature phone) provides as good multimedia capabilities as G3, but does a non-smartphone even consider the GPU/CPU/RAM specifications? Of course, I cant deny the fact that an Android phone must be packed with good music/video playback capabilities, but then if u're trying to say that the O1(or Opti GT540) has anything close to bad multimedia capabilities, then u're joking.



Show me where I stated such. 



niraj87 said:


> Abt the poll of 15:8, thats the same since the day I had joined,



That's a lie. When you joined it was O1:2 and G3:4. What is "same" however, is even after all your posts G3 still leads with double amount of votes. And instead of asking for another poll, we need to respect user's mandate here, if you claim to be non-biased. 



niraj87 said:


> n then I honestly, with an intent to enlighten n help these guys, showed them the videos, links, benchmarking results that went against G3, so now u may consider restarting the poll, if u want. I only intend to help these new buyers that asked for honest reviews.



I think you wish to use your phone mainly as a 3D gaming device and hence are putting up links and benchmarks showing O1 performance in that area. It may not be what a general user wants or expects. Think about it.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 21, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> A brand perception is a powerful thing and should not be underestimated. No one was/is enthusiastic about Android offerings from Spice and Videocon..because? Think why. Simply having better hardware specification isn't enough to win a customer.



Agreed, that is why most people go for Nokia. (I,for one haven't had any complaints with Nokia regarding their service.Can't say the same about others, though). 

Samsung IMO, doesn't have that strong a brand. In fact, even when Samsung Wave was available, some of my friends were skeptical of buying it, due to it being Samsung.(Instead went for X6 )



Aditya11 said:


> Both. 16k color depth impacts EVERYTHING visual. And apart from synthetic benchmarks, do we have any practical test runs of WHICH 3D games run on O1 that do not on G3?



Then, why do you find v.few people complaining about the 65-k color limitation in Android Gallery and Browser (for 2.1 devices,although some have been dithered to 16-million,which still is hardly true 16-mill colors)?

In fact, I'd wager that v.few people would notice any major difference. (All I'm saying is that, it is not a major issue for a majority of guys. In fact, before the tests were conducted, I hardly heard of anyone finding the gallery image quality to be low. And remember, we are talking about 65 k, not 262 K !!)


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmm.. Can we restart the poll? This would be a great as i believe everyone has heard both sides of the story and know the two phones better


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't think that's possible. Maybe a new thread.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 21, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> No one was/is enthusiastic about Android offerings from Spice and Videocon..because? Think why.



I aint talkin abt those new brands. I'm talkin abt brands that have established themselves serving many years, like Samsung, LG, Motorola, HTC.




Aditya11 said:


> Are you sure? You claimed Otimus having a dedicated GPU. Some of your links were simply referrals, just like the above one.



I proved that by comparing one of the G3 user's (NainO) benchmarking results (which r the same as on GSMarena) with my LG GT540, which means the GPU of GT540 thrashes the GPU of G3 and it even kicks out many HTC phones, which also means that the O1 kicks G3's ass. 




Aditya11 said:


> Both. 16k color depth impacts EVERYTHING visual. And apart from synthetic benchmarks, do we have any practical test runs of WHICH 3D games run on O1 that do not on G3?



I'm not talkin abt just 3D games, but also abt other high-res games n everything related to Graphics. G3 scored only 26 compared to my 223 in the GPU department ! My LG GT540 even calculated the Pi (using BenchmarPi tool) in approx 4.7 secs as compared to G3's 9.6 secs. I never knew icons were more important than Games ! Abt the Games, if Raging Thunder lags, then most of the Games will lag, since most of those 3D games are heavier than Raging Thunder.




Aditya11 said:


> No. I not doing this "now". My stand has been same since my first post. You surprisingly have shifted your attention to 3D gaming performance for inexplicable reasons. Care to elaborate why?



Sir, an Android smartphone is supposed to be good in the Graphics department, while the multimedia capabilities can be found in non-smartphones too (which are non-Android based, like Samsung's Touch-Wiz, LG's S-Box class). There r so many such phones which provide great multimedia capabilities, but not all provide great GPU, in a price range of under 15k. LG and Samsung has loads of such phones Eg. LG Arena.

Even Nokia (for example, Nokia 5800) provides good multimedia capabilities, but nothing on the Graphics side, due to the limitation of the Symbian OS. That means an Android phone is supposed to do something great on the Graphics side, while music/video playback is something that all such phones do at a standard level (standard meaning mp4, xvid playback (though not 720x480), n good audio playback), now-a-days.




Aditya11 said:


> I think you wish to use your phone mainly as a 3D gaming device and hence are putting up links and benchmarks showing O1 performance in that area. It may not be what a general user wants or expects. Think about it.



The benchmarks n links were all of my LG Optimus GT540. O1 is far ahead. If u dont care abt these benchmarks results where G3 lacks, then u dont care abt G3 being a smartphone, coz u concentrate more on the multimedia capabilities than what a smartphone is meant for.


In the end, I dont say G3 sucks. What I say is O1 is far ahead. I dont deny that G3 IS a smartphone, but u cant use G3's multimedia capabilities to defend G3 against O1, coz O1 is not far behind in the mutimedia department + O1 has all other specs better than that of G3.

*@JCAssassin *

When u visited the LG showroom, did u find the need of 16M colors or were u satisfied with the 256k colors of the Optimus One? I do understand that the icons look flat on my LG Optimus n so I want to see how big an impact do the icons or the photo viewing make on the G3?


----------



## NainO (Nov 21, 2010)

*@Sam.Shab*

Thnx Sam for the addition 
Also do mention that G3+rooting != Warranty

*@niraj*

May be around 9-9.5k.

*@Aditya*



> You are recommending a particular low-budget smart phone on the basis of GPU scores now? Seriously?? This isn't a Smartphone vs PSP thread, from what I understand. Phones having thread, from what I understand. Phones having 12k budget aren't equipped to handle 3D games and frankly, aren't expected to.



I thought both of these phones are low budget phones. And i know this isnt a psp vs phone tread.
But how come O1 performs better than G3(as far as i know both are phones)???
Moreover benchmarks results tells that O1 is better than G3 in many fields. Are the benchmarks result wrong???



> Then again, there isn't a universal trend in terms of performance. Phone model A will play 3D game A better while phone model B might play game B better.



Its more like - 
Phone A plays game A better and phone B plays B,C,D,E... better...



> Samsung scores in this area at least when it comes to widespread AVAILABILITY of service centers. How many are confident about LG after- sales support?



Availability of both samsung and LG is good in my lacality. And its not like LG refuse to mend the malfunctions device.
If a mobile is good, i can keep it for 2-3 yrs. I used Nokia n82 for 2.5 yrs. So, after sale values means less to me.



> Icons and graphics are gonna look bland and boring, even on high resolution, if the display has measly 256k color depth



Tell me whose icons looks more bland and boring - N73 or n82???
You are the one who is complaining about low colours of phone. Even phonearena is satisfied with this "low colours", who review every low end to high end phones!!!



> As has been concluded numerous times, the only OBJECTIVE advantage of O1 at this point is FroYO.



What about - higher resoltion, better 3g(more important than wifi n) and built quality???



> But not ALL reviews are even positive, are they?



They are indeed more +ve than G3...



> A brand perception is a powerful thing and should not be underestimated. No one was/is enthusiastic about Android offerings from Spice and Videocon..because?



You r talking like-
"Oh! I will go for PS3 and not for XBox 360. Sony is a better brand than Microsoft."
Phonearena gave 7 pts to G3 and 8 to O1. They are in this field for a long time and dont need to lie. Do they???


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2010)

The only difference one will make when observing 256k and 16m is the saturation level. Everything on the 256k colour screen will have less colour.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:
			
		

> Then, why do you find v.few people complaining about the 65-k color limitation in Android Gallery and Browser (for 2.1 devices,although some have been dithered to 16-million,which still is hardly true 16-mill colors)?
> 
> In fact, I'd wager that v.few people would notice any major difference. (All I'm saying is that, it is not a major issue for a majority of guys. In fact, before the tests were conducted, I hardly heard of anyone finding the gallery image quality to be low. And remember, we are talking about 65 k, not 262 K !!)



Color depth matters in images having various color shades, contrasts and saturation levels. For example, a pic of Sunset. You may not be able to tell much difference on the tiny phone screen, but on monitors, one can make out the faded color tones. The video quality will also suffer for the same reason. Since Human eye is capable of distinguishing at least 10m colors, 256k colors just won't cut it.  



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> I aint talkin abt those new brands. I'm talkin abt brands that have established themselves serving many years, like Samsung, LG, Motorola, HTC.



My point is, LG MOBILE brand has yet to find acceptance here. On any given day in a mobile shop you will find tons more inquiries for Nokia, SE, Samsung..even Motorola than LG. Ask around your local shop to confirm this. 

One also needs to check about community support regarding custom ROMS / Mods etc for lesser known brands.  



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> I proved that by comparing one of the G3 user's (NainO) benchmarking results (which r the same as on GSMarena) with my LG GT540, which means the GPU of GT540 thrashes the GPU of G3 and it even kicks out many HTC phones, which also means that the O1 kicks G3's ass.



Indeed, GPU is all that matters anyways! 



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> I'm not talkin abt just 3D games, but also abt other high-res games n everything related to Graphics.



EVERYTHING related to graphics? Like what?? Which day-to-day activities on a smartphone are gonna require such extensive use of a dedicated GPU that G3 fails to keep up with? Be specific without being vague. 



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> I never knew icons were more important than Games !




I blame reading incomprehension.  



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> Abt the Games, if Raging Thunder lags, then most of the Games will lag, since most of those 3D games are heavier than Raging Thunder.



As stated many times, Raging Thunder DOES NOT lag on my G3. One just needs to better manage the system resources. 



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> Sir, an Android smartphone is supposed to be good in the Graphics department, while the multimedia capabilities can be found in non-smartphones too (which are non-Android based, like Samsung's Touch-Wiz, LG's S-Box class). There r so many such phones which provide great multimedia capabilities, but not all provide great GPU, in a price range of under 15k. LG and Samsung has loads of such phones Eg. LG Arena.
> 
> Even Nokia (for example, Nokia 5800) provides good multimedia capabilities, but nothing on the Graphics side, due to the limitation of the Symbian OS. That means an Android phone is supposed to do something great on the Graphics side, while music/video playback is something that all such phones do at a standard level (standard meaning mp4, xvid playback (though not 720x480), n good audio playback), now-a-days.



You say graphics is not 3D games only. Tell me, if G3's performance is ALREADY snappy due to 667Mhz processor and 256 MB RAM with all animations and effects enabled, what other 'graphics' aspects are you talking about?



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> The benchmarks n links were all of my LG Optimus GT540. O1 is far ahead. If u dont care abt these benchmarks results where G3 lacks, then u dont care abt G3 being a smartphone, coz u concentrate more on the multimedia capabilities than what a smartphone is meant for.



Uh. Do not twist my words to suit your meaning. A smartphone isn't only for multimedia and I never said so. I have just said that Samsung mobiles generally are considered to offer better multimedia performance. 



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> In the end, I dont say G3 sucks. What I say is O1 is far ahead. I dont deny that G3 IS a smartphone, but u cant use G3's multimedia capabilities to defend G3 against O1, coz O1 is not far behind in the mutimedia department + O1 has all other specs better than that of G3.



But of course, I WILL say that a smartphone is indeed expected to have good multimedia capabilities and reportedly, O1 cannot play high-res vids. So much for the 'graphics' power and hi-res screen of O1 !!



			
				Gollum said:
			
		

> Samsung galaxy 3 plays 720x480 video out of the box whereas lg optimus one can only play maximum 420x260 which is even lower than psp resolution. whats the point of having a big screen if it can't even play video of the same resolution lol.


 
------



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> Thnx Sam for the addition
> Also do mention that G3+rooting != Warranty



And also mentioned that G3+UNrooting = Warranty back!



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> I thought both of these phones are low budget phones. And i know this isnt a psp vs phone tread.
> But how come O1 performs better than G3(as far as i know both are phones)???
> Moreover benchmarks results tells that O1 is better than G3 in many fields. Are the benchmarks result wrong???



They may not be wrong but they are inconsequential. They only prove how better O1 can play certain 3D games. 



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> You are the one who is complaining about low colours of phone. Even phonearena is satisfied with this "low colours", who review every low end to high end phones!!!



Read my points above about color depth. 



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> What about - higher resoltion, better 3g(more important than wifi n) and built quality???



How much PRACTICAL 3G speed difference have *you* experienced between O1 and G3? We have discussed other 2 points already. 



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> You r talking like-
> "Oh! I will go for PS3 and not for XBox 360. Sony is a better brand than Microsoft."



Illogical comparison. Both are super well-known and trusted brands. Therefore, its a matter of personal preference there.  



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> Phonearena gave 7 pts to G3 and 8 to O1. They are in this field for a long time and dont need to lie. Do they???



Riight. ONE (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) point of difference does indeed make O1 TONS much better then G3. NOT. What about this thread where G3 gets 50% more votes than O1? Only you two guys are defending O1 here, that too without any first-hand usage.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2010)

Lets wait til l someone actually buys 01. We can't really judge 01 on the basis of reviews. And no 450 is not included on this discussion.
G3 users can you post a macro photo taken by the phone, preferably of small text on a text book or news paper.


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 21, 2010)

@niraj87

Honestly, I had wanted to get G3. But it was jus inferior to O1. Btw the images on G3 look quite blurry... Not quite to my liking. O1 definitely trumps G3 in dispkay.  
Also, O1 is actually a more popular choice. I checked with a few mobile shops.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2010)

looking like a football game than discussion 

ok 1 question just came to my mind, *how many of you guys own a PC?* cause i'll prefer gaming on a PC any day over a mobile, even if its a PSP phone. and most will. only those that doesn't own a PC (midrange or have no graphics card or poor IGP) or busy outside whole day & night should consider gaming on a mobile.

points that needs to be discussed here:

1. *display:* display of webpages on G3 vs O1. cause if webpages looks better, videos, pics & all  will look better too.
2. *multitasking:* which can do better multitasking. i think O1 will win here easily.
3. *battery life:* nothing to say about it. you guys already know familiar with battery life of smartphones.
4. *service:* both same. famous consumer brand of India. so finding service center should have no problem.
5.* build quality:* able survive in a geek's hand to tell the story.
6. *updates:* G3 will get Froyo sooner or later. maybe 3.0 or whatever comes after 2.3 for midgrange mobiles. will O1 get it?
7. *price:* had O1 price same as G3, O1 will be far better choice, but is it so? 
8. *brand:* both on par with each other when it comes to consumer electronics, not on mobiles. Samsung far ahead of LG. LG making a small comeback, Samsung trying to grab more market share & trying for no.3 position.

i think these are the points to be discussed here, rather than who plays games better, who have better graphics (mobile graphics card anyone?), which looks better, blah blah blah. for 1sec i was forced to think if i was in a mobile phone thread or PSP vs DS thread. and please, remember you going use this mobile for a yr or more, not for a week or less as reviewers do. never accept everything told in a review whole heartedly. personal use & preference is an important thing. hope my post helps.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 21, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> Color depth matters in images having various color shades, contrasts and saturation levels. For example, a pic of Sunset. *You may not be able to tell much difference on the tiny phone screen, but on monitors, one can make out the faded color tones. *The video quality will also suffer for the same reason. Since Human eye is capable of distinguishing at least 10m colors, 256k colors just won't cut it.


Lol, exactly my point ..Still, you'd find a majority of guys buying the cheaper TN panels when hunting for monitors. (which, from what I remember supports only 18-bit color, ie 262 K colors with dithering to 24-bits.)

It(16-million color support) would have been an advantage, if both the devices were of the same resolution. What I'm saying is that, you (at least me and I'm sure may others) will be able to see a difference in screen resolution, but would struggle to differentiate based on the number of colors, the screen can display.

(One important thing to consider though is that, it is possible that Gal 3 has a much better screen even excluding the color support, in which case you will definitely be able to tell a difference. I have seen Galaxy 3, though, and its low-res screen was obvious. I don't know how O1 would perform in that aspect.)..


@Gollum,
Agreed. We have been speculating based on the specs and the reviews. It remains to be seen how well it'll actually perform. Hoping one of you gets the phone soon .

@Sam.Shab,
I can tell you that resolution makes a huge difference when browsing, but the same does not necessarily hold true for videos and pictures. (For eg. iPod Touch 4 Gen has higher resolution, but video watching on Galaxy S is much better. Though, with iPhone 4 , which has almost 4 times the contrast ratio of the cheaper iPod Touch, it may be closer.)

Also regarding the graphics card, it'll become a factor (well apart from Gaming and running the 3-d Gallery etc.), only when Android (hopefully Gingerbread) includes support for H/W acceleration ala Windows Phone 7 or iPhone...(In video comparisons, you can see that these phones handle scrolling in a much smoother way, plus zooming in and out in webpages feels smoother in iPhone)..


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 21, 2010)

Quoting so many statements is time consuming. Let me quote the most imp ones.

@Aditya


> As has been concluded numerous times, the only OBJECTIVE advantage of O1 at this point is FroYO.



That means u dont consider better resolution, RAM and GPU, live wallpapers over the G3, thats exactly my point. Abt the icons vs games statement, forget games if u dont prefer this facility, but what abt the low resolution that makes it an issue to read pdf/doc/xls (very imp for me) and even webpages. Also, which is better? low-res (that easily catches the eye) or 256K colors which are very satisfying?

Abt the GT540 with a resistive (which is said to the best resistive n as good as an average capactive), we enjoy sketching/painting n handwriting recognition better, along with 3D gaming, n good enough multimedia capabilities. In reality, it compares with the G3, let alone the O1, which is far better.

@Gollum


> Samsung galaxy 3 plays 720x480 video out of the box whereas lg optimus one can only play maximum 420x260 which is even lower than psp resolution. whats the point of having a big screen if it can't even play video of the same resolution lol.



WTH?? LG Optimus plays 640x360 smoothly. I play 500mb videos with 640x360 which play smoothly. I can only comment if it plays 720x480 or not after converting a video to that resolution n playing (will try soon). Read it on this page for ur confirmation :

LG Optimus GT540 Review - Camera and Multimedia - Phone Arena

At the above link, its mentioned that xVid (640x360) plays flawlessly and Mp4 doesnt play, but I play Mp4 on the phone without any issue.

And the reason y I give links to GT540 benchmarks or specifications is that the O1 hasnt been reviewed completely yet by trusted sites like phonearena, gsmarena, and the GT540 is the blueprint of the O1, where O1 is an enhancement over the GT540 w.r.t OS version, amt of RAM and type of screen to be Capacitive now.

@Sam


> 6. updates: G3 will get Froyo sooner or later. maybe 3.0 or whatever comes after 2.3 for midgrange mobiles. will O1 get it?
> 7. price: had O1 price same as G3, O1 will be far better choice, but is it so?
> 8. brand: both on par with each other when it comes to consumer electronics, not on mobiles. Samsung far ahead of LG. LG making a small comeback, Samsung trying to grab more market share & trying for no.3 position.




Who told u the G3 will get any upgrade beyond 2.2 (any links or just an assumption)? On the other hand, if O1 is launched with 2.2, it can be said that it will recieve an upgrade to atleast 2.3

Abt the price, its just a thousand bucks which the O1 demands, n LG offers u a much superior device for those extra bucks.

Abt the brand, plz gimme some links that state the ranks of Samsung and LG. If u prove it, noone can have probs in accepting it, coz noone here is biased against Samsung.


----------



## tejaslok (Nov 21, 2010)

all i can say is wait for some ppl to buy O1 and share their reviews here, i will go for it after im fully satisfied with the hands on review frm here not frm site !

if possible reset the poll not now in abt a week!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @Sam.Shab,
> I can tell you that resolution makes a huge difference when browsing, but the same does not necessarily hold true for videos and pictures. (For eg. iPod Touch 4 Gen has higher resolution, but video watching on Galaxy S is much better. Though, with iPhone 4 , which has almost 4 times the contrast ratio of the cheaper iPod Touch, it may be closer.)



well GS is out question here definitely but on 2 handset with close price range, samsung takes the lead i feel.though lower resolution can play higher resolution videos & LG is totally opposite.



Hrithan2020 said:


> Also regarding the graphics card, it'll become a factor (well apart from Gaming and running the 3-d Gallery etc.), only when Android (hopefully Gingerbread) includes support for *H/W acceleration* ala Windows Phone 7 or iPhone...(In video comparisons, you can see that these phones handle scrolling in a much smoother way, plus zooming in and out in webpages feels smoother in iPhone)..



than Lg will take the load from samsung but maybe, by than we may have G4 or G2 (as G5 is inferior to G3, so next should be G2) vs LG O2.



niraj87 said:


> @Sam
> Who told u the G3 will get any upgrade beyond 2.2 (any links or just an assumption)? On the other hand, if O1 is launched with 2.2, it can be said that it will recieve an upgrade to atleast 2.3



yah, that carries more sense. most probably G3 will have Froyo at max. & for 2.3 or what comes next, Samsung may have some other handset replace G3 (hope i am wrong here).



niraj87 said:


> Abt the price, its just a thousand bucks which the O1 demands, n LG offers u a much superior device for those extra bucks.



LG O1 yet to appear in stores. most online portal have that "Coming Soon" banner installed infront of LG O1. so lets see at what price O1 debuts, more importantly at what extra premium over G3, O1 debuts. & if G3 will have a price cut soon. cause a 2k difference in price, matters.



niraj87 said:


> Abt the brand, plz gimme some links that state the ranks of Samsung and LG. If u prove it, noone can have probs in accepting it, coz noone here is biased against Samsung.



Samsung becomes Worlds No 4 Smartphone Maker

many other sites too confirmed it.

so as No.4 is Samsung & no.5 HTC, LG will be no.6 or maybe lower. i not saying LG is a bad brand, but they suffered losses in their mobile section recently & making a small comeback, much like Motorola did a yr ago. hope fully, O1 should change the game. cause competition keeps the game going


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 21, 2010)

After talking to some of the staff at the nearby mobile shop, i understand that optimus one is 'hot property', unlike galaxy three where the sales are on a decline. However, i realized
That LG has been puting in a lot of effort marketing optimus one. I dont see sumsung doing much. Perhaps marketing should be taken into consideration. 

Also, everyone must know that optimus costs more than galaxy three. It is not really fair to compare their features then. Therefore, galaxy three should not be penalised too much if it lacks certain features. (the extra bucks should mean better feautures, shouldnt they?

Lastly, the galaxy three is an older model compared to optimus, which was released in november. I dont think there was froyo when galaxy three was released.

My point is that optimus one is definitely better. Its a newer model with new features. I'd made the mistake of thinking that one brand is definitely superior to the other. But if you dont mind an older phone and you still belive that samsung phones are owns, get the galaxy three. Simple.

Btw i'm very sorry if i've gotten anything wrong. I am still at junior level thanks


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

@Aditya


> My point is, LG MOBILE brand has yet to find acceptance here. On any given day in a mobile shop you will find tons more inquiries for Nokia, SE, Samsung..even Motorola than LG. Ask around your local shop to confirm this.



To answer this, I've copy-pasted my own statement few pages back of the thread, as follows :

When I was buying my phone a month ago, every famous store told me they dont have LG, including Alfa and Heera Panna (Mumbai). The truth, as told to me by another young shopkeeper near Alfa, is that the stores have had a big issue with LG supplies. The stores had complained abt some of LG's logistic issues, n since then LG stopped distributing to those (famous) retail stores. Every store asked me why do I NEED LG, usme aisi kya baat hain, uska music itna accha nahi hain etc. If u want to confirm this, u can try to catch someone who cud have a good amt of internal knowledge abt the LG distribution issue.

Most of the retailers in the country dont know much abt either the technical specifications, quality of products or the brand. I knew far more abt the phones than the ppl at every shop I visited, including the "Mobilestore" outlet. User reviews n expert in-depth reviews like phonearena, gsmarena are the ones that should be followed before buying a product.

Abt the ranking of Samsung being higher than that of LG, these sales are dependant upon the %age of market share captured by a brand. Did u observe how many Android phones have Samsung launched as compared to LG, which increased their global sales far more than LG? If we consider India, does that mean Nokia's products are better than that of LG, since Nokia sells the most handsets in India i.e. the sales determine the ranks, but cannot be used to judge the quality or the Value For Money factor.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> The truth, as told to me by another young shopkeeper near Alfa, is that the stores have had a big issue with LG supplies. The stores had complained abt some of LG's logistic issues, n since then LG stopped distributing to those (famous) retail stores. Every store asked me why do I NEED LG, usme aisi kya baat hain, uska music itna accha nahi hain etc. If u want to confirm this, u can try to catch someone who cud have a good amt of internal knowledge abt the LG distribution issue.



they talking about the handsets that came before or along with LG Cookie, Arena. not the 10k ones. but the budget minded handsets. they used to be far inferior to likes of Nokia & SE. 



niraj87 said:


> Most of the retailers in the country dont know much abt either the technical specifications, quality of products or the brand. I knew far more abt the phones than the ppl at every shop I visited, including the "Mobilestore" outlet. User reviews n expert in-depth reviews like phonearena, gsmarena are the ones that should be followed before buying a product.



they mostly look for user satisfaction & demand. and yes, complains about defects.

if following GSM arena, follow the comment section closely rather than the specifications. cause many times i seen comments about hand-on experience about a good mobile or VFM mobile where they highlighted new problems.



niraj87 said:


> Abt the ranking of Samsung being higher than that of LG, these sales are dependant upon the %age of market share captured by a brand. Did u observe how many Android phones have Samsung launched as compared to LG, which increased their global sales far more than LG? *If we consider India, does that mean Nokia's products are better than that of LG*, since Nokia sells the most handsets in India i.e. the sales determine the ranks, but cannot be used to judge the quality or the Value For Money factor.



i clearly mentioned it that LG is making a small comeback & their first step is on money. crossing 1M mark in 40days is no joke & Samsung have to stop & think before launching a new mobile. but its the first "good" handset from LG in quite sometime. so lets wait for sometime & have someone experience it themselves. cause G3 has been review here many many times. many members own it. 

so what we having here is: reviews (LG O1) vs hand-on experience (Samsung G3). at least wait for LG O1 to show up in stores (at least know the selling price of this mobile) & if possible someone use it personally before we start finding its pros & cons.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

@niraj
as i've said before, gt540 is not p500. Both do not have the same hardware. Sure your phone may be able to play 640x360 but no one here is buying gt540. P500 is the new version but that does not make it automatically  better in all aspects.
Any way before buying i will take my set of test videos and see if the phone can really play them
ps: even my 5233 plays 640x360 video but that is only mpeg4 and not x264 like the specs posted on gsmarena.

Which states that my phone plays x264 but sadly it does not. And its not just a resolution issue, the phone does not play any x264 video. I don't want to buy an expensive phone just to later instal l third party apps to make it perform the functions that another cheaper phone could do out of the box.

Which states that my phone plays x264 but sadly it does not. And its not just a resolution issue, the phone does not play any x264 video. I don't want to buy an expensive phone just to later instal l third party apps to make it perform the functions that another cheaper phone could do out of the box.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> well GS is out question here definitely but on 2 handset with close price range, samsung takes the lead i feel.though lower resolution can play higher resolution videos & LG is totally opposite.



I was just giving an example.(Specifically w.r.t your notion that if a device looks better in browsing, then video and picture quality would be better in that device.)

There is ABSOLUTELY no difference(in video quality, other than possible degradation due to downscaling) if you play a higher resolution file in your device. So, Gal 3's screen doesn't automatically become better. But, yeah, it'll be more convenient, if most of your videos are SD or below.



Sam.Shab said:


> than Lg will take the load from samsung but maybe, by than we may have G4 or G2 (as G5 is inferior to G3, so next should be G2) vs LG O2.



It seems unlikely to me that either devices will get Gingerbread. (Even if they do, the H/W acceleration, has to be done by the manufacturer. Google will provide an OS, which can make use of that, AFAIK..Let's wait and see )



JCAssassin said:


> Lastly, the galaxy three is an older model compared to optimus, which was released in november. I dont think there was froyo when galaxy three was released.



There was. AFAIK, Froyo was released in May. G3 was released in June. However, you'd hardly expect Samsung (of all brands) to release the latest version of Android so soon!!  (I'm guessing next quarter, for Froyo on G3).


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 22, 2010)

@hrithan2020

Ok... Then which mobiles actually had 2.2 in june?


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 22, 2010)

JCAssassin said:


> After talking to some of the staff at the nearby mobile shop, i understand that optimus one is 'hot property', unlike galaxy three where the sales are on a decline.



Is it available in retail already? many guys here are still waiting..what's the quote price for this "hot property" anyways?



JCAssassin said:


> However, i realized
> That LG has been puting in a lot of effort marketing optimus one. I dont see sumsung doing much. Perhaps marketing should be taken into consideration.



Wrong. Galaxy 3 (and 5) are getting TV ads quite frequently. Can't say the same about O1..yet.    

Also, G3 will receive FroYo update AFTER Galaxy S. And, given the hardware specification, I doubt it will ever be updated beyond 2.2..


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

I dont think the max resolution of O1 for video playback is 420x260...
O1 records videos in VGA resolution, so this means it can play atleast VGA res...

And about G3 vs O1, we really need someone to review O1.
My local mobile retailer said that O1 will be available after 28th of this month.


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 22, 2010)

@Aditya11

Well sorry guys I'm actually in Singapore yea. So the situation in India may be different. What I'm interested now is actually the colours that optimus one offers.

Thanks


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 22, 2010)

The Optuimus One is hardly a match for the Galaxy 3. It should be compared to the X8 which IMO is a much better mobile in comparison to the two. And now tat the X10 has been jailbroken, the ones who need froyo can port them onto the X8, no biggie.


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 22, 2010)

Stay clear of Sony ericson please. We're only talking about o1 and g3.
Thanks


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

Guys, someone tell me whats the max Video resolution that a G3 can smoothly play? Abt the audio quality, can someone upload a youtube video of a couple of songs playing on the speaker (preferably rock/metal or some mp3 that i'll upload)? And how pixelated does the text look on zooming 3 times while reading a pdf?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

Text  which is not zoomed in will look pixellated but one you zoom in every thing becomes sharp. And the text under the icons is not as pixellated as you think. They are easily readable. 
You won't be able to make out the sound quality from a video since a mic will not pickup the sound like our ear does. For sound quality you will have to see a live set.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^I only need a general idea n I thnk I'll be easily able to hear the difference if the video's been shot with a digi cam. This is coz LG has placed average speakers on my phone, n I feel that if Samsung's a better multimedia device, the difference will be audible in the two types of sound reproduction.

And what abt the video resolution it smoothly plays?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

Well from the many reviews that i've read, g3 plays all videos without lag. But it will be a bit slow when you try to seek or skip through a maxed out resolution long length movie of a large file size.
i watch movies on my psp too and video does not show artifacts like pixellation, even though the psp screen is a bit of a stretch with 480x272 pixels stretched on a 4.3" screen.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

Something abt LG multimedia capability :

Since I found some free time today to actually listen to lot of music on earphones, I found out that the GT540's audio quality IS excellent. So, I can safely say that the O1 will provide awesome audio playback, abt which I wasnt very sure of. Now, as soon as I find time, I'll go for outdoor photo capture (sample photos on gsmarena, phonearena of both LG n Samsung are very similar), as LG's indoor photo capture isnt that good. The video capture on my phone with 1.6 was great (mp4) n now on 2.1, it captures pixelated 3gp videos, like that in the G3. But, I use a couple of apps, that capture as good mp4 as earlier for me on 2.1

In general, LG n Samsung are very similar, I think, w.r.t quality, with no relevance to the sales or market capture.


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey niraj, can your mobile run VGA@30fps smoothly???


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^Yes, I use VGA (640x480) at 30fps - Mp4 encoding, which runs smoothly. I think it also depends upon the size of the video, which I read on the GT540 review of gsmarena, which said that as the size increases, some amt of pixelation can be seen. All my videos are 400-500MB each, which play without any issues. What size videos do u plan to watch? I mean, wud u watch movies/concerts or videos of 100-200mb?


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

I hav tried max VGA resolution on my G3. Never really tried beyond that
And these videos are regular music videos of 20-30 MB size. I prefer watching movies and concert on my laptop or samsung wave(my brother's) than my G3.

I asked that question just to clearify that if a device(yours gt540) with video recording of VGA@17fps can play @30fps smoothly, then there are almost 99% percent chance that O1 can run VGA@30fps videos smoothly too...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> Something abt LG multimedia capability :
> 
> Since I found some free time today to actually listen to lot of music on earphones, I found out that the GT540's audio quality IS excellent. So, I can safely say that the O1 will provide awesome audio playback, abt which I wasnt very sure of. Now, as soon as I find time, I'll go for outdoor photo capture (sample photos on gsmarena, phonearena of both LG n Samsung are very similar), as LG's indoor photo capture isnt that good. The video capture on my phone with 1.6 was great (mp4) n now on 2.1, it captures pixelated 3gp videos, like that in the G3. But, I use a couple of apps, that capture as good mp4 as earlier for me on 2.1
> 
> In general, LG n Samsung are very similar, I think, w.r.t quality, with no relevance to the sales or market capture.



this thread is not about gt540. Optimus one records vga video at 18fps.
So don't make it seem like p500 is same as your phone. 
And how can you say the 01 would have better sound quality on the basis of how you like the sound of your own phone. Without even having seen the actual thing youshould not make such claims.


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

@gollum

Look in gsmarena, GT540 records VGA@17fps too... So both of these devices are likely to hav same capabilities, atleast for video playback...


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^O1 is GT540 + extra RAM, 2.2, Capacitive screen. GT540 records at 17fps VGA, n there no difference between 17 and 18, practically. I never said the audio quality will be better in O1. I said we can safely assume that the O1's audio quality will be awesome, meaning as good as that of GT540 ! Dont u understand the father and child relationship of the Optimus family and the inheritance property?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

Alright since you still don't get it. I should also claim that 5233 is same as 5800 but its not. 58 can play avc3 video but 5233 can. Now you should take note that both phones look the same, have the same os are from the same manufacturer, can record video at 640x480. So why? Why don't these two phones have the same playback capability? Do they have different mobo's like the likes of gt540 and p500? Hmmmm...


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

@Naino - 

For 20-30mb videos, u'll never have any issues with the O1.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> ^^O1 is GT540 + extra RAM, 2.2, Capacitive screen. GT540 records at 17fps VGA, n there no difference between 17 and 18, practically. I never said the audio quality will be better in O1. I said we can safely assume that the O1's audio quality will be awesome, meaning as good as that of GT540 ! Dont u understand the father and child relationship of the Optimus family and the inheritance property?



hahahahaha rotflmao.... What a logic lol


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

You forgot the similarity of products that exist in the same family. For instance, look at the similarity of the G3 and G5. These phones are all about the price categories that they need to fit their products in comparison with their rival brands. If u're talkin abt the mobo, I think this phone is just inherited to enhance it with more RAM n capacitive screen, so that the Optimus family has children that save them against the direct competition of the Galaxy family. I dont get it how u ignore the naming conventions. Anyway, I do get what u said, but there are two perspectives to this concept. The concept I'm talkin abt is how they inherit the hardware of a parent device onto a child device of the same family, to cope up with the everchanging market competitions.


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

@gollum
dude, i was pointing to video resolution not video format support.
I just want to put an end to the myth "max playback resolution is 420*260"...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol i got both of you so worked up on this topic. Lets just wait for 540's son to hit the stores.
i think you can just ask the posters of you tube videos about the playback issues. They would be happy to reply or  post another video, since they are that jobless anyway.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

@Naino - 

I mentioned the video format coz I've never tried playback of AVI/XviD/DivX on my phone. I mean the most I've played is VGA, 30fps, MP4, so wont be able to describe the complete playback ability.

I wud like to know abt some phone that wud be a combination of these phones, say "Galaxy One"..haha.

Does anyone like the Android threaded messaging system? I need some app with the classic view of Inbox/Outbox/Drafts. The only such app I know abt is "SMS Manager", which has an issue that it doesnt display the whole msg when its a long one.

@Gollum - Since u know abt the Nokia 5800, I'd like to tell u that I was looking for the speaker playback to be like that phone. Now, can u tell me how's Samsung's speaker playback compared to Nokia 5800. On gsmarena, the G3's speaker is said to be average. How's it?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

When the sound is referred as tinny. It means that the audio frequency herd is more concentrated on the treble side. In that case the mids are a bit week and the lows are completely missing. 5800 and three rest 5233 and 5235 probably have the same speaker because they all sound the same. However they have slightly better mids and highs but like any small speaker, bass will never be there. Oh also 5800 and 5235 have two speakers and are a little louder too.



niraj87 said:


> @Naino -
> 
> I mentioned the video format coz I've never tried playback of AVI/XviD/DivX on my phone. I mean the most I've played is VGA, 30fps, MP4, so wont be able to describe the complete playback ability.
> 
> I wud like to know abt some phone that wud be a combination of these phones, say "Galaxy One"..haha.



how about a one wildfire. Sense ui bling bling...


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 22, 2010)

If only the Wildfire was anything close to 12k, but then it has a 528mhz processor n 240x320 resolution !


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 23, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Lol i got both of you so worked up on this topic. Lets just wait for 540's son to hit the stores.



Yep. They have started to make fun of themselves at this point. Both of them do not have any first-hand experience and yet, taking help of some twisted logic, are trying to defend O1. At least the one's defending G3 are its actual USERS. 



			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> Now, can u tell me how's Samsung's speaker playback compared to Nokia 5800. On gsmarena, the G3's speaker is said to be average.



Taking help of some random review sentences to bash G3 has become pointless I think. Since you are so hell bent on proving your GT540 is as EXCELLENT as G3 on multimedia front (and thereby proclaiming O1's automatic multimedia superiority!!!!), what's stopping you to go out in a store n try G3 yourself? 

This thread needs to be closed I think, as there is nothing to be discussed anymore and for now, even the poll results are crystal clear.


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey i think we should wait for o1 to be released. G3 users can try out


----------



## NainO (Nov 23, 2010)

> Yep. They have started to make fun of themselves at this point.



One suggestion- "think before you post"...
Its the matter of opinions and i think everyone is independent of sharing their views on some topics...
Is supporting a device really make someone stupid, if yes then welcome to this "community of stupids" as you too are G3 biased...



> Both of them do not have any first- hand experience and yet, taking help of some twisted logic, are trying to defend O1. At least the one's defending G3 are its actual USERS



Yeah, we both dont hav a first hand experience with O1, but do you??? Have you used O1 yourself??? No, then you too cant claim that G3 is superior than O1 as you hav only used G3...
The same condition goes on you too buddy!!!

Moreover, one of us do has a first hand experience with G3 and other with O1 predecessor GT540. We both knows pros and cons of their respective phones and they admit it...
Niraj do admit that GT540 is not good enough in multimedia and i admit that G3's resolution is bad if compared even with galaxy i7500...

And where do we used "twisted" logic. I think all was fare and square...



> Taking help of some random review sentences to bash G3 has become pointless I think.



I think that if someone is about to buy a gadget, the most reliable source to know about that gadget is its reviews by some trusted sources... Correct me if i m wrong!!!
Same thing applies for mobile phones. I really prefer these reviews...
I think one shud believe a review from some site which has reviewed a tonns of phones rather a person who has reviewed just one phone on a blog...

*And do post your opinion on- *Advantages of G3 over O1...


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 23, 2010)

NainO said:
			
		

> Is supporting a device really make someone stupid, if yes then welcome to this "community of stupids" as you too are G3 biased...



Did anyone say you are stupid? Are you claiming to be one?

And I am not biased towards G3, but fail to understand where O1 shines so much so as to leave G3 far behind, and thereby defend G3. 



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> Yeah, we both dont hav a first hand experience with O1, but do you??? Have you used O1 yourself??? No, then you too cant claim that G3 is superior than O1 as you hav only used G3...
> The same condition goes on you too buddy!!!



What a fallacy of logic. I can say something confidently about a phone because its something I have USED personally. Nowhere in my posts I said, O1 lacks this and that, because obviously I have not USED O1. However, if one says, O1 is faster and its resolution is better, then I confidently ask “ok..so?”  Simply because those things aren’t problematic in G3, for me, to start with. And I know this because I have USED it for 3 months now. Imagine a salesman trying to sell you something, boasting of features that I do not even need. Couple that with superior brand, better multimedia and promise of future OS updates from Samsung, why should I be attracted towards LG’s O1? I would, but ONLY if I want FroYO immediately..

Apart from that, biggest logic fail with your and niraj’s arguments is this: not using a device and still advocating it blindly. You can never predict what problems any device poses before trying it for day-to-day use. For example, battery backup that is often cited as problematic in G3 wasn't very well addressed in many reviews, if at all (yes, even many trusted sites which review phones daily!). Same is the case with spotty GPS reception. How on earth will you know whether O1 will be free of such problems? What if it turns out to be one of the worst phones in terms of battery back-up? Simply saying, "oh but GT540 never had battery back-up problem" WILL make look stupid..and thus using GT540 to presume superiority of O1 is what I call twisted logic. 

A much practical way to put forth your opinions is this: "I think O1 might be a better choice because of these and these (may be subjective) reasons but we need to wait till some users get their hands on it" Instead, we see you two guys arguing against me on points such as gaming scores (!) of some other devices (!!) and highlighting random lines from G3 reviews and asking for clarification! Uh. I hope you drop the fanboysim and see things practically..



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> Moreover, one of us do has a first hand experience with G3 and other with O1 predecessor GT540. We both knows pros and cons of their respective phones and they admit it...



Predecessor thing simply isn’t working anymore, as explained above.  



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> Niraj do admit that GT540 is not good enough in multimedia



Does he? He is constantly flip-flopping and still undecided, it would appear. 



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> and i admit that G3's resolution is bad if compared even with galaxy i7500...



Huh? HVGA is better than WQVGA..but the real question is, is WQVGA "bad"? I do not think so. Another question is: “will 256k colors prove sufficient on HVGA?” 



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> I think that if someone is about to buy a gadget, the most reliable source to know about that gadget is its reviews by some trusted sources... Correct me if i m wrong!!!



What I said above. Moreover, reviews offering an opinion after a day's usage of phone can be REFERECNED but can't wholly be TRUSTED upon. A user's opinion is the most valid one, that’s why forums like Thinkdigit exist and you and me discuss here. If everyone just reads those reviews and buys phones, we won’t even need such discussions, right?



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> I think one shud believe a review from some site which has reviewed a tonns of phones rather a person who has reviewed just one phone on a blog...



Lol. Is that a personal attack? I think you wont be able to write one informative, logical and coherent paragraph anywhere, let alone do quality blogging consistently, so leave it be. 

And no, I simply do not claim that BECAUSE I have a blog others should trust me more. That isn’t even a factor. I am simply curious to see USER opinions about O1's worth over G3, (highlight being USERS) and not just reviews from sites.

P.S.= within 30 mins of time I see votes for O1 getting increased by 2. Is anyone telling their friends to vote?!  This is curious because O1 isn't even out yet for people to so confidently vote for..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2010)

My phone died in 4 hours of gprs usage today.on top of that there was no power. My phone, 5233, has a 1350mah battery and it lasted only about 4 hours lol. Battery draining problem is common in smart phones. Just keeping the screen on with full brightness will drain the battery considerably. 
also this annoying thing in android that there is no proper way to turn off an app but to use a task killer.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^Dude thats where AMOLED screen comes handy!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Dude thats where AMOLED screen comes handy!!



only a little. Legend's battery drains super fast once you start browsing web non-stop on EDGE or on Wi-Fi or start playing games or videos. Having AMOLED may give few minutes extra juice. 

I see that 1500mAh and 1700 mAh usually used in these smartphones with big display and web-centric UI. To keep the phone slim, the batteries are similar to what yester-year's phones like N81, SE W series phones used to have. The moment the battery capacity goes to 2000mAh, the phone's thickness nearly doubles.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 23, 2010)

@Aditya

I can understand that I've been defending my GT540 n thats irritating u. Its that just as we admit disadvantages of our devices, G3 users (including u) could, too. I dont intend to bash ur beloved G3, but I compare my phone with all the phones of the entry-level Android category (coz I need to know if I have made the right choice or not), n prove where each device lies, with no intention of showing myself superior for fun! If u can prove something against my phone or the O1 or LG as a brand, we're ready to buy it, aren't we?

If I post benchmark scores, reviews and videos, they are proofs of tests of the devices, with which I intend to show these buyers the relative quality of the device n the brand thats proudly been proclaimed to be the best on these forums, as compared to their rivals, with blind-faith. Abt the flip-flop u stated, its that I myself wanted a device for excellent music, n recently realized the power of my phone after exhaustive testing, which is why I wanted Gollum (a user of both Nokia 5800 n G3), to review the relative audio quality of G3 compared to Nokia 5800. This is bcoz I want to know abt where the LG's audio quality lies, when compared to Nokia's n Samsung's n so what wrong do u find here?

From the statement where u said we're making fun of ourselves n a few more statements, it can be interpreted that u don't care to respect others or understand business strategies, or want to make a personal attack urself. No one wants to show themselves superior here, since we dont even know each other.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2010)

G3 has 5.1 surround sound visualization. Which is not there in any of the discussed phones.
5800 comes nowhere near g3 in terms of sound quality.
 As for me, i just want the job to be done without the need of installing any third party app.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2010)

why do everytime the discussion drifts away from the main topic !!!



Aditya11 said:


> I can say something confidently about a phone because its something I have USED personally. Nowhere in my posts I said, O1 lacks this and that, because obviously I have not USED O1.



i have read your review & i feel you posted what you felt by using the device. now theres no point for others to take up your words fully. some users have have different experience with the mobile.



Aditya11 said:


> However, if one says, O1 is faster and its resolution is better, then I confidently ask “ok..so?”  Simply because those things aren’t problematic in G3, for me, to start with. And I know this because I have USED it for 3 months now. Imagine a salesman trying to sell you something, boasting of features that I do not even need. Couple that with superior brand, better multimedia and *promise of future OS updates from Samsung*, why should I be attracted towards LG’s O1? I would, but ONLY if I want FroYO immediately..



also O1 will be costly. how much, nobody have any descent idea. maybe 1k, maybe 2k. after O1 starts selling here, Samsung may lower G3 price. making price diff 3k. for now we just know G3 is & will be cheaper. yes for some 2-3k price diff doesn't matters lot, than why buy O1? why not go for the Dell mobile that cost ~15k & still offers no added advantage? or simply get Nokia C6-01. 

& Aditya, i think it isn't good to talk about promises here. G3 may get Froyo update in 2012. will it make any sense then? *desibond* was right. look what you get now. and not what suppose to come tomorrow.



Aditya11 said:


> Simply saying, "oh but GT540 never had battery back-up problem" WILL make look stupid..and thus using GT540 to presume superiority of O1 is what I call twisted logic.



heres a good example of what aditya pointed to: Samsung G.Spica vs Samsung G3. G3 is successor of Spica. so it suppose to be better. is it so?



Aditya11 said:


> What I said above. Moreover, reviews offering an opinion after a day's usage of phone can be REFERECNED but can't wholly be TRUSTED upon. *A user's opinion is the most valid one*, that’s why forums like Thinkdigit exist and you and me discuss here. If everyone just reads those reviews and buys phones, we won’t even need such discussions, right?



reviews as user experience both equally important. simply buying a mobile or any other electronic (parts of a PC) can sometime turn out to be a no-brainer decision. a item getting 5start rating in reviews can turn out to be a mediocre item in real life. no proof to justify my lines but if you read enough review & is in tech field for sometime you'll know it yourself.



Aditya11 said:


> And no, I simply do not claim that BECAUSE I have a blog others should trust me more. That isn’t even a factor. I am simply curious to see USER opinions about O1's worth over G3, (highlight being USERS) and not just reviews from sites.



a request to all members here, *don't compare 2 reviews directly*. review is not simply about reading out the specs & testing if the specs are correct (from tone of others i feel this how they take a review). it involves lot more labor & its mainly what a reviewer feel. 

if you ask someone who using a Samsung GS to review a G3 & give points according to how he liked it. he may give a very low score. that doesn't mean G3 bad. & same will happen to O1. both these mobiles are budget Androids & have to make adjustments to sell at their respective price points.

PS: i not defending Aditya nor i know him. just giving my points so you guys discuss it accordingly rather than taking the discussion to streets or take it personally.



niraj87 said:


> If u can prove something against my phone or the O1 or LG as a brand, we're ready to buy it, aren't we?



other than brand many more thing needs to be considered. support, problems in the long run (sudden death of N8, battery life of G3, etc) are couple of things.



niraj87 said:


> If I post benchmark scores, reviews and videos, they are proofs of tests of the devices, with which I intend to show these buyers the relative quality of the device n the brand thats proudly been proclaimed to be the best on these forums, as compared to their rivals, with blind-faith.



i hope not but if O1 starts dying like N8 or the nokia mobiles. it'll be trouble. let O1 appear in Indian market & let users post their finding as well as any problems that may surface after 1-2 weeks of use.



Gollum said:


> G3 has 5.1 surround sound visualization. Which is not there in any of the discussed phones.



smile detection in camera. its not a very important feature, specially when cam is mere 3.2Mp shooter without even a simple flash but some may like it. 

but i hope the bundled headphones are good. else add 0.5-1.5k to total cost. BTW, anyone have any idea if LG O1 bundled headphone any good? should be same as the ones bundled with the older Androids.


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 23, 2010)

The battery in 01 is 1500mah. This is already not bad for a budget phone. LG offers quite good customer support. My old phone broke down and i sent it to them. U got it back repaired in about three days


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 23, 2010)

@Gollum - 

Thats excellent. None of the reviews I read mentioned abt the 5.1 surround sound feature in the G3.

If the G3 wudnt have had these issues, I might have gone for it, which is why I asked NainO the price he wud want to sell his G3 for, but whats stopping me are its obvious disadvantages of GPU, video recording and resolution (coz I read lot of pdf/doc/html files on my phone).


----------



## NainO (Nov 23, 2010)

*@aditya*



> Did anyone say you are stupid? Are you claiming to be one?



I think you forgot about your previous post stating- "Yep. They have started to make fun of themselves at this point."



> And I am not biased towards G3, but fail to understand where O1 shines so much so as to eave G3 far behind, and thereby defend G3.



Ahemmmm... This lines are typically G3 biased...



> I can say something confidently about a phone because its something I have USED personally. Nowhere in my posts I said, O1 lacks this and that, because obviously I have not USED O1. However, if one says, O1 is have not USED O1. However, if one says, O1 is faster and its resolution is better, then I confidently ask “ok..so?” Simply because those things aren’t problematic in G3, for me, to start with. And I know this because I have USED it for 3 months now. Imagine a salesman trying to sel you something, boasting of features that I do not even need. Couple that with superior brand, even need. Couple that with superior brand, better multimedia and promise of future OS updates from Samsung, why should I be attracted towards LG’s O1? I would, but ONLY if I want FroYO immediately.. better multimedia and promise of future OS updates from Samsung, why should I be attracted updates from Samsung, why should I be attracted towards LG’s O1? I would, but ONLY if I want FroYO immediately.





> A much practical way to put forth your opinions is this: "I think O1 might be a better choice because of these and these (may be subjective) reasons but we need to wait till some users get their hands on it" Instead, we see you two guys arguing against me on points such as gaming scores (!) of some other devices (!!) and scores (!) of some other devices (!!) and highlighting random lines from G3 reviews and asking for clarification! Uh. I hope you drop the fanboysim and see things practically.. highlighting random lines from G3 reviews and asking for clarification! Uh. I hope you drop the fanboysim and see things practically.





> Predecessor thing simply isn’t working anymore as explained above.





> Huh? HVGA is better than WQVGA..but the rea question is, is WQVGA "bad"? I do not think so. Another question is: “will 256k colors prove sufficient on HVGA?”





> What I said above. Moreover, reviews offering an opinion after a day's usage of phone can be opinion after a day's usage of phone can be REFERECNED but can't wholly be TRUSTED upon. A user's opinion is the most valid one



And you called my posts illogical...

If someone personally like a phone its not a necessary that other peoples wud like it too.
And about user opinions i think O1 has better users rating than G3 apollo at gsmarena...

We shud really consider 1million sale of O1 as a plus point.



> Lol. Is that a personal attack?



Actually that was an opinion...

And do post your opinion on advantages of G3 over O1...

*@niraj*

Just tried GT540 one hr ago. And sadly found that its display is better than my G3. Text and images were more crisp .


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> @Gollum -
> 
> Thats excellent. None of the reviews I read mentioned abt the 5.1 surround sound feature in the G3.
> 
> If the G3 wudnt have had these issues, I might have gone for it, which is why I asked NainO the price he wud want to sell his G3 for, but whats stopping me are its obvious disadvantages of GPU, video recording and resolution (coz I read lot of pdf/doc/html files on my phone).



video recording is definitely crappy on both phones. If you want video recording then go for nokia. 30fps vga is awesome. 
And i found an easy way to solve the colour depth issue.
In windows xp go to desktop properties and navigate to the tab that allows you to change the colour depth of the monitor.
Now select the colour depth a high colour (this is 256k colour depth) and later change it to true colour (this is 16 million colour depth)
for colour test, open up an image which has a smooth transition in change of colours. 
For example look at a polished pipe, with its top portion brighter, kept in the horizontal position.
Notice that the shade of silver changes from light to dark from to to bottom.
In 256k colour this transition will not be smooth and will appear as horizontal bars of shades from light to dark; whereas in 16m colours you will get a smooth transition of colour from light to dark.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2010)

JCAssassin said:


> The battery in 01 is 1500mah. This is already not bad for a budget phone. LG offers quite good customer support. My old phone broke down and i sent it to them. U got it back repaired in about three days



rated at 1500mAh. but who knows how long it lasts under day to day usage & till when it last before showing signs of ageing.



niraj87 said:


> Thats excellent. None of the reviews I read mentioned abt the 5.1 surround sound feature in the G3.



headphone only. not loudspeaker.



niraj87 said:


> If the G3 wudnt have had these issues, I might have gone for it, which is why I asked NainO the price he wud want to sell his G3 for, but whats stopping me are its obvious disadvantages of GPU, video recording and resolution (coz I read lot of pdf/doc/html files on my phone).



better visit Samsung showroom or try get your hands on a G3 once. the screen, even if of lower resolution "maybe" enough for your needs.



NainO said:


> And about user opinions i think O1 has better users rating than G3 apollo at gsmarena...
> 
> We shud really consider 1million sale of O1 as a plus point.



don't follow GSM Arena poll. anyone can rate there. a poll on a good forum carries more sense.

Froyo on O1 is one reason that it sales are so high. only had G3 froyo update, it too would have rocked. sadly no news about it yet. i won't be surprised if O1 sells crack 2M soon & Samsung intos a new budget Galaxy with Android2.3 to counter O1.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 23, 2010)

@Gollum - 

I had posted these video links earlier in the same thread. Since u dont have a PC, u must not have been able to watch these videos. Did u? It clearly shows the video recording quality of the three phones, in which the Optimus' video recording is better than both the other, irrespective of the no. of fps, tho I cant claim abt the video rec. quality of the recent Nokia smartphones. If the G3 provided atleast as good video rec. quality as the GT540's, I might have thot abt selling my phone n getting a used G3. 

LG Optimus GT540 Video Sample - 640x480 - 17fps - mp4
Phone Arena - Phone News, Reviews and Specs

Samsung Galaxy 3 Video Sample - 320x240 - 15fps - 3gp
Phone Arena - Phone News, Reviews and Specs

Nokia 5800 Video Sample - 640x352 - 30fps - mp4
Phone Arena - Phone News, Reviews and Specs


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 24, 2010)

NainO said:


> *@aditya*
> 
> I think you forgot about your previous post stating- "Yep. They have started to make fun of themselves at this point."



And thats same as saying you are stupid? Jeez. 



NainO said:


> Ahemmmm... This lines are typically G3 biased...





NainO said:


> And you called my posts illogical...



I see that you have not discussed a single point from my post and instead wrote out-of-context lines. I am beginning to see a pattern here. Even some other user did have enough brains to address my post in a proper way.  



NainO said:


> If someone personally like a phone its not a necessary that other peoples wud like it too.



Seems you have hard time practicing this yourself.



NainO said:


> And about user opinions i think O1 has better users rating than G3 apollo at gsmarena...



Yes, very convincing criteria. What next, O1 comes in a shiny box??



NainO said:


> We shud really consider 1million sale of O1 as a plus point.



Irrelevant. People bought iPhone 4 in huge numbers due to hype and within days started reporting antenna issues.   



NainO said:


> And do post your opinion on advantages of G3 over O1...



Re-read my starting posts once again. I am getting tired of repeating simple things with you..also, refrain from replying to my post unless you have any valid, logical and discussion-worthy points. 

Good day.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Guys please stop fighting!!! I started this post just to get an idea as to what you people feel. Even if I read gsmarena, phonereview and what not I always feel to have a word with you guys here on DIGIT. I have been with DIGIT(initially CHIP) since '98 and I really like the people here when they share personal experience with  their devices.

Niraj,Aditya,Gollum,NainO are majorly contributing here and that really great thing. There are all sorts of things happening here; links, tests, experiences. Everyones getting lots of knowledge and believe me even very minute details which I guess I would have never thought before buying a mobile 

So I guess lets just hold up. Let LG optimus one launch and then we can have actual users review.


----------



## NainO (Nov 24, 2010)

@aditya

Guess i really hav to refrain from replying to your posts, as my points/opinions will end up beeing tagged as either "illogical" or "subjective" again...
Its seems no use of defending O1 against you and yours G3, as you IMO are not ready to accept any other suggestions...

Moreover its seems like you got better G3 than me. Or its just me that dont like this phone very much.

And stop using statements like "making fun of yourself" and "having much brain", as these statements doesnt show bright side of yours...

This will be my last post in this thread, so better not reply to this post of mine as i m not willing to again read a post full of your "logic"...

I still support O1 over my G3 ...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

i think the discussion here will be over soon. flipkart retailing LG O1 @ 12,999 with cash on delivery option. & Samsung G3 @ 11,901. now if 1,089 (roughtly 1k) brings u froyo & higher resolution screen. i'll openly go for O1. either samsung bring G3 price to 11k or below (as Lg O1 just debuted. even 500 bucks discount will cut G3's sell by 90% until you a diehard fan of Samsung). even after pricecut a Froyo update is really necessary. 

hope Samsung technicians reading this (i know they are not, sadly).

*Edit I:* G3 retailing for 11,799. but still 1,200 isn't too high. even 2k looks less without froyo. & i feel O1 price will come down a bit before 2011. if it retails for 12k exactly, it'll be best buy budget android.

LG Optimus One P500

Samsung Galaxy3 I5801

*Edit II:* LG O1 retailing for 12,819 @ MobileStore. heres the link: Lg Optimus1 (P500). 

& Samsung G3 for 12,079 @ Mobilestore. link: Samsung Galaxy 3

so comparing G3 (flipkart) to O1 (mobilestore) the price diff is only 1,020.  i genuinely smiling now 

i not sure how many more edits will come but who cares. let the pillow fight continue


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2010)

What is the wallpaper resolution needed for galaxy 3?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2010)

What is the wallpaper resolution needed for galaxy 3?


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 25, 2010)

LG Optimus One P500 review 

LG Optimus One Review - Phone Arena

Also, watch the video review on the last page.


----------



## suyash_123 (Nov 25, 2010)

Go for Nokia N8 or c7 or c6-01!!!!!


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 25, 2010)

NainO said:


> @aditya
> 
> Its seems no use of defending O1 against you and yours G3, as you IMO are not ready to accept any other suggestions...



No 'suggestions' will be accepted unless they seem logical. No one will buy O1 just because you 'suggested' so.  



NainO said:


> Moreover its seems like you got better G3 than me. Or its just me that dont like this phone very much.



That much is clear. 



NainO said:


> And stop using statements like "making fun of yourself" and "having much brain", as these statements doesnt show bright side of yours...



Lol. what 'bright side'? Stop using random words. I have countered your each 'suggestion' with valid points. Even the user who started this thread agrees that we need USER reviews while all you post are site reviews and still you expect others to agree to you completely.    



NainO said:


> This will be my last post in this thread, so better not reply to this post of mine as i m not willing to again read a post full of your "logic"...



Feel free to ignore my posts.



NainO said:


> I still support O1 over my G3



Hope you will continue liking O1 even after 2 months from now on. Else it will be a repeat of O1 vs <some other phone> soon. 



			
				suyash_123 said:
			
		

> Go for Nokia N8 or c7 or c6-01!!!!!



C6-01 seems mildly interesting. But no Android is a bummer.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> Go for Nokia N8 or c7 or c6-01!!!!!



i think you forgot to read the title of the thread.
Let me repeat it. 
Samsung galaxy 3 vs lg optimus one


----------



## krates (Nov 25, 2010)

I might buy the LG optimus one today will review it today!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

Waiting for your review, cheers!


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 25, 2010)

Preferably create another thread, exclusively for O1 user opinions and reviews..or this thread can also be used.


----------



## gtcdon (Nov 26, 2010)

*Hi..im also interested in buying a midrange android phone and after reading all discussions here i'm tempted to choose optimus one.....but still the main drawback is playability of divx/avi files of resolution min.640*360......also will apps like rockplayer or vplayer allow files of 640*360 resolution to be played in optimus one? *


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2010)

Apps will definitely play but whether an app would play the video smoothly, that, we don't know.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 26, 2010)

hmm. this is interesting. Three reviews pointing at three different directions (video playback):

Eurodroid review says:

Someone also asked about the video formats and DivX/Xvid support. It successfully played this 624×342 resolution MPEG-4 XVID file. Here’s the Optimus One failing to play a 720×480 WMV file. A successful playback of a DivX file encoded at 352×256. That’s a pretty successful hit rate, as it’s pretty easy to live without WMVs.

Source: PHONE REVIEW: LG Optimus One, video, games and summary  Eurodroid

Techradar says:


The video player is a bit more advanced, with LG adding in support for all popular online video formats. That said, we had a problem with a couple of standard definition Xvid encodes of TV shows which refused to play and popped up a "video resolution not supported" error. On the plus side, the phone easily handles WMV files and DivX content, so it's more than capable of functioning as a decent portable media player.


source: LG Optimus One review from TechRadar UK's expert reviews of Mobile phones

phonearena says: 


Video playback supports Divx/Xvid codecs, which is a great feat, and those videos played nicely up to 420x260 pixels of resolution.

source: LG Optimus One Review - Camera and Multimedia - Phone Arena


So, I think it's better to wait for someone from TDF to get hold of the phone, do proper testing on how to encode videos for the phone and how to get the best resolution for videos.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2010)

but nobody told anything about framerates. doesn't it matter?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2010)

Any video that can be played by default by the in built player will play the video smooth. But through third party software, there can be a considerable dro p of framerate.
For eg,. My nokia 5233 can play 640*360 mpeg4 video smoothly but the same video lags horribly on smart movie player and july player.
July player also plays 720p video on my phone, but it plays at 1 fps lol


----------



## gtcdon (Nov 27, 2010)

*more reviews of optimus one....now i'm sure i'm going for optimus....may buy it in december...hope the price falls to 12,500 as its the christmas season coming....

LG Optimus One review review | T3.com

LG P500 Optimus One Review: Is This Optimus Prime? We Go Hands-on With The Three UK Version To Find Out [We Review The LG Optimus One To See If Three UK Have A Winner On Their Hands]  TFTS – Technology, Gadgets & Curiosities

LG Optimus One review - Pocket-lint*


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2010)

^^ currently avl for 12.8k in Mobile Store. by Christmas price should fall below 12.5k, making it an excellent buy. but also need look at G3. it too may have a major pricecut soon.


----------



## gtcdon (Nov 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ currently avl for 12.8k in Mobile Store. by Christmas price should fall below 12.5k, making it an excellent buy. but also need look at G3. it too may have a major pricecut soon.



*ya...if its coming below 12.5k its gonna b a bestseller....the things which makes me stay away from g3 is its poor resolution and lacking froyo and low battery life...

also is any company planning to launch any more midrange phone....like samsung??*


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2010)

low resolution is ok if the price is 1.5-2k cheaper. but G3 yet to get Froyo update anywhere. battery is isn't best or maybe due to firmware (sudden drop in battery meter). ram is half thats avl on O1 (slightly better multitasking). and the last bad news, it still sells for around 12k (11.8k) whereas O1 for 12.8k. 1k more for so many features & goodies, LG O1 clearly trumps G3.

so O1 best buy price is 12.5k & G3 is 10.5-11k. anything over it & O1 is the choice.


----------



## Anand073 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Guys.. 
I believe we can make VOIP calls using IM like Nimbuzz or Fring on android phones... But I have heard that O1 doesnt  support this due to its hardware limitations.

Is this true ?? I am planning to buy this phone and VOIP is one of my requirements.

Can any1 help here.


----------



## krates (Nov 28, 2010)

guys X8 got eclair update.. Its worthy of buying then any other mid range droid now!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

not worth at that price (14k).


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 28, 2010)

Has anyone seen optimus chic?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

^^ launched here?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 29, 2010)

krates said:


> guys X8 got eclair update.. Its worthy of buying then any other mid range droid now!



Care to elaborate? (Other than it being a SE phone, which admittedly has a better brand value and hopefully better support and the timescape UI?. ).

I've not looked much into mid-range Android phones, so am genuinely asking..

Also had read in some reviews about color banding in X8 (due to the 65-k color limitation..?) Has that been addressed in the eclair update?


----------



## als2 (Nov 29, 2010)

bought LG Optimus One for Rs.12.4 k way better than galaxy 3
and for the absence of flash when you click on video on any website it asked you to play that videos with default youtube player so no problem for flash.

one more thing text on galaxy 3  is blurry and pixelated .


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 29, 2010)

^^That means reading pdf files will be a pleasure on G3!!


----------



## gtcdon (Nov 29, 2010)

als2 said:


> one more thing text on galaxy 3 comparison wise is blurry and pixelated .




*did not understand what you meant.....r yu telling optimus one's text is blurry or galaxy 3's??*


----------



## NainO (Nov 29, 2010)

@Als2
Thnx for clearing my doubt (galaxy 3 screen vs optimus one). And what about loudspeaker performance as compared to galaxy 3???


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

als2 said:


> bought LG Optimus One for Rs.12.4 k way better than galaxy 3
> and for the absence of flash when you click on video on any website it asked you to play that videos with default youtube player so no problem for flash.
> 
> one more thing text on galaxy 3 comparison wise is blurry and pixelated .



price just keeps getting lower & lower. from where you brought it? local shop or online or where?


----------



## als2 (Nov 29, 2010)

^ Hotspot local shop

loud speaker is not that loud but yes music from headphone is very loud and clear and the provided headphone also comes with noise cancellation.
i also got cover with google logo print on it



gtcdon said:


> *did not understand what you meant.....r yu telling optimus one's text is blurry or galaxy 3's??*



galaxy 3 screen is blurry


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

als2 said:


> ^ Hotspot local shop



you bargained or was the price fixed by the retailer? anyway congrats. first O1 owner here. heck, you maybe the first Froyo based mobile user in TDF 



als2 said:


> loud speaker is not that loud but yes music from headphone is very loud and clear and the provided headphone also comes with noise cancellation.
> i also got cover with google logo print on it



hows the headphones? its comfortable to wear for long?

Cover? was it inside the box or gift by the retailer? MAN, you got the mobile for lower than market price & also got a cover. what luck


----------



## jetboy (Nov 29, 2010)

als2 said:


> ^ Hotspot local shop
> 
> loud speaker is not that loud but yes music from headphone is very loud and clear and the provided headphone also comes with noise cancellation.
> i also got cover with google logo print on it




Hey congrats for the phone Als2!!!!!. by cover do you mean a pouch? Does it come with the box or did you get it from the shop specifically. Can you please let us know?

Hey you have good chance to write down a good review for the phone. Can you please do it for us. It would be great and help others to make a decision on buying it?

You can actually also just follow the previous replies and just try out the tests which many members have mentioned that we need to try on the phone. Atleast a quick initial review would do great!!!

Hoping to get one soon


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

also as i read in GSM arena & seen in few sites, the mobile doesn't comes with driver cd. so want to know if the ones that can be downloaded from LG site will work with the mobile & if we can have GPRS/3G on PC using them.


----------



## JCAssassin (Nov 29, 2010)

It comes with a pc suite


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

comes? but in all the sites no where its mentioned that O1 doesn't ship with any disc.


----------



## shanktech (Nov 30, 2010)

pc suit is stored in sd card of the phn.......got the phn 2 days back awesme phn


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

^^Have you read any pdfs on the phone yet?How is the experience?


----------



## als2 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> you bargained or was the price fixed by the retailer? anyway congrats. first O1 owner here. heck, you maybe the first Froyo based mobile user in TDF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



headphone are really comfy and i compared them with creative ep 630 and found they are loud and clear.
cover is inside the box with google logo sort of pouch
mobile store quote me 12.8k for set and hot spot 12.5 k i bargained and hotspot best offer was 12.4k
moreover pc suit is preloaded in memory card so as soon as you connect the mobile via usb installation starts.

so far initial review is that it is best android low bugdet phone
touch is great 
very fast response
well balanced weight (didnt feels bulky)
screen is huge being HVGA
browser is good
apps market another + point
angry birds rocks 
and one more thing phone also has inbuilt graphic chip(details are on gsmarena)

tip: taskkiller is must as background app. takes lots of memory 



jetboy said:


> Hey congrats for the phone Als2!!!!!. by cover do you mean a pouch? Does it come with the box or did you get it from the shop specifically. Can you please let us know?
> 
> Hey you have good chance to write down a good review for the phone. Can you please do it for us. It would be great and help others to make a decision on buying it?
> 
> ...



follow previous post of mine
will review from time to time as i am new to android so playing with the set


----------



## jetboy (Nov 30, 2010)

als2 said:


> headphone are really comfy and i compared them with creative ep 630 and found they are loud and clear.
> cover is inside the box with google logo sort of pouch
> mobile store quote me 12.8k for set and hot spot 12.5 k i bargained and hotspot best offer was 12.4k
> moreover pc suit is preloaded in memory card so as soon as you connect the mobile via usb installation starts.
> ...




Great!!!! 

- how about video playback? Have you checked the resolution it plays. whats the max resolution it supports?

- Also I read somewere the QWERTY keys are small and not that comfortable. Can you please confirm as its fine for you?

- Did you try any other games as such?

Thanks in advance for answering them


----------



## als2 (Nov 30, 2010)

^ video-not yet tried 
- you have the option of lg keypad as well as android.lg is small but android is good (you can always use landscape mode to write message and android mkt. also have other keypad options,so choose accordingly). 
- not yet


----------



## NainO (Nov 30, 2010)

@als2

Try BenchmarkPi(from android market) and Benchmark and post the result.

It would be a good comparison between galaxy 3 and optimus one...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2010)

shanktech said:


> pc suit is stored in sd card of the phn.......got the phn 2 days back awesme phn



WOW. nice idea used by LG guys. save money + give the drivers also 



als2 said:


> headphone are really comfy and i compared them with creative ep 630 and found they are loud and clear.



thats great. i think only Nokia gives a piece of junk that they tell headphone.



als2 said:


> cover is inside the box with google logo sort of pouch



looks like everyone providing this cover. Samsung & Motorola (maybe). adds value to the already low competitive budget price.



als2 said:


> mobile store quote me 12.8k for set and hot spot 12.5 k i bargained and hotspot best offer was 12.4k



in Mobile Store you may have got a similar discount but anyway price is really good one.



als2 said:


> moreover pc suit is preloaded in memory card so as soon as you connect the mobile via usb installation starts.



can the driver be backed up? in case we format the card.



als2 said:


> so far initial review is that it is best android low bugdet phone
> touch is great
> very fast response
> well balanced weight (didnt feels bulky)
> ...



the processor is a Qualcomm MSM7227 which has a builtin Adreno 200 GPU.



> Adreno 200 inside the QSD8x50 (1GHz) and MSM7x27 (600MHz A11+L2 cache). It offers a programmable function pipeline and streaming textures with support for OpenGL ES 2.0, OpenGL ES 1.1, OpenVG 1.1, EGL 1.3, Direct3D Mobile, SVGT 1.2 and DirectDraw.





als2 said:


> tip: taskkiller is must as background app. takes lots of memory



can't it be removed by rooting the mobile?



als2 said:


> - you have the option of lg keypad as well as android.lg is small but android is good (you can always use landscape mode to write message and android mkt. also have other keypad options,so choose accordingly).



but can't use dictionary with the default Android handset.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 30, 2010)

als2 said:


> ^ video-not yet tried
> - you have the option of lg keypad as well as android.lg is small but android is good (you can always use landscape mode to write message and android mkt. also have other keypad options,so choose accordingly).
> - not yet



Thanks...waiting for the other results ..thanks for providing info about the keypad. Hey why dont you upload a picture of your phone and the pouch you got 



NainO said:


> @als2
> 
> Try BenchmarkPi(from android market) and Benchmark and post the result.
> 
> It would be a good comparison between galaxy 3 and optimus one...



Great NainO..that will be interesting.


----------



## als2 (Nov 30, 2010)

LG Optimus one results 

Total graphics score: 235.39777
Total cpu score: 232.64512
Total memory score: 193.34158
Total file system: 60.60898


----------



## NainO (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^ thnx buddy...
Now I know for sure that - optimus one would be a nice choice afterall...


----------



## jetboy (Nov 30, 2010)

NainO said:


> Hey niraj, just performed the test...
> here goes the results -
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy i5801 Scores :*
> ...





als2 said:


> LG Optimus one results
> 
> Total graphics score: 235.39777
> Total cpu score: 232.64512
> ...




Yes it speaks up good!!

But what about other scores? the memory score,cpu score and total file system. Is higher better or is it other way ?


Check below link. This surely proves the graphics performance for LG optimus one.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFwApyB9HIs&feature=related

They have tested angry birds, racing thunder 2, nfs shift, winds of steel. I must say all of them play very well


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2010)

^^ a modded rom (with task killer & other LG nonsense apps out) will raise the memory score considerably. a XDA forum member has already created a custom rom & its significantly fast.


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 30, 2010)

*@ssb1551 *
The O1 has ThinkFree Office suite, abt which I cant comment as I havent tried the app yet. But, I read a lot of pdfs using the "RepliGo reader", which is the best as it loads the pages much faster than the pdf reader in the Quick Office that came preinstalled in my LG GT540. 


*@jetboy*
Dont worry abt the keyboard at all. There are loads of good keyboards (apps) available freely. The best two are "Better keyboard" and "Smart Keyboard". The smart keyboard gives u some options like keyboards of either iphone/HTC/Android.


----------



## comrade (Dec 1, 2010)

new score of my G3 after flashing it with 2.2 rom

Total graphics score: 29.37
Total cpu score: 323.7086
Total memory score: 367.58
Total file system: 38.04


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 1, 2010)

^This is good and even expected. Apart from GPU score, 2.2 Android on G3 is at par with O1. Besides that you also get super excellent music player and a better branding.


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 2, 2010)

Finally bought the O1.

Initial thoughts - Touch is sensitive and the screen is quite good for the price. Lots of preinstalled apps which cannot be removed 
Been playing around with it and the battery life is pretty good. It can easily last a full day and half with medium usage (However wifi just sucks the battery like anything).

The default keyboards are not quite good. But I have installed swype and it works flawlessly. So far so good

Camera is so-so. If you want better camera, invest in something else

And one thing. Stay away for the LG PC suite... Useless crap.

And best part - a few custom ROMs are already available


----------



## gtcdon (Dec 2, 2010)

*another review of optimus one...
LG Optimus One review - Know Your Mobile India*


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello All,

This is my first post on this forum so please be little soft on me 

Well I was back in LG dynamite days who was unscathed by weather, accidents it was just a flawless piece which would run just under any condition. But the old days have to pass by and to be replaced by new changes.

I am a person who was of opinion investing in mobile is a dead investment though being a good earner nothing urged me to buy a good phone. But something hit me and I was on a rampage to buy a good phone, I started off with a budget 6k but landed buying a 9k Galaxy 5.

Even till the last moment my frnds were asking me to go for G3 but dont know what hit me I wanted to stick with G5. I used and I loved it to d core.

I then stumbled upon this post and I thought going for G3 and so started comparing my G5 and G3 and let me tell you only difference I would say between both of them would be:
1] multi touch
2] larger screen
3] 3mp camera
4] screen resolution i guess [But it really didnt matter]

I dont find anything else better than my G5. Its way better in terms of graphics and matters a lot. I installed angry birds on both G5 & G3 it took briefly 10-15 secs to load on G3 whereas 4-5 secs on G5.

Coming to the loudspeaker part, I installed "Tomcat free" on both the devices. And believe me G5 loudspeaker has a crispier sound than G3. G5 can be heard faraway not G3.

I tried a benchmark on G5 as suggested above by some experienced users and I got 58.FPS as the best my phone can display.

I dont want to falsify anyone here but I tried to install many apps which were on my G5 were not getting installed on G3.
For instance: Raging thunder works really well on G5 where as installation fails on G3.
I did a factoy reset, formatted the sd card thinking it might be causing the problem but the game didnt get installed. Maybe this might have been a problem with the particular piece I was using but a basic app "Ebuddy" was also not getting installed.

I know this post aint a comparison about G3 & G5 but I just gave it thought as G5 aint even considered by anyone. I read in some previous post that someone saying that G3 is better because it is from Samsung and branding & headphone sound mattered a lot. For me G3 failed is terms of graphics / sound.

 Well for now I am still going for upgrade and I really hope “Lg optimus one” is lot better than G3 as app2sd it much required.

I will try out LG optimus one very soon and mostly I am going to go for it.

Any test to be done on my Phone G5 let me know as it is with me for very few days.


----------



## jetboy (Dec 2, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum so please be little soft on me
> 
> ...




Very well said....Nice tests that you have conducted


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 3, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> I dont find anything else better than my G5. Its way better in terms of graphics and matters a lot. I installed angry birds on both G5 & G3 it took briefly 10-15 secs to load on G3 whereas 4-5 secs on G5.



Thats odd. It takes 5-8 secs on my G3, (with Android 2.1) 



noobdroid said:


> I tried a benchmark on G5 as suggested above by some experienced users and I got 58.FPS as the best my phone can display.



People generally don't use GPU scores to determine budget phone purchase, from what I understand..unless GAMES is what you use MOST on your smartphone. For other graphics effects, including animation and such, OS version, processor speed and memory capacity plays the major part. 



noobdroid said:


> I dont want to falsify anyone here but I tried to install many apps which were on my G5 were not getting installed on G3.
> For instance: Raging thunder works really well on G5 where as installation fails on G3.



Ranging Thunder works flawlessly on my G3..tested many times. I would like to know which 'many' other apps didn't work on G3. 



noobdroid said:


> I did a factoy reset, formatted the sd card thinking it might be causing the problem but the game didnt get installed. Maybe this might have been a problem with the particular piece I was using but a basic app "Ebuddy" was also not getting installed.



Ebuddy works too. Indeed, you seem to have tested on a faulty piece and therefore, other observations from you about G3 cannot be considered as universal.  



noobdroid said:


> I know this post aint a comparison about G3 & G5 but I just gave it thought as G5 aint even considered by anyone. I read in some previous post that someone saying that G3 is better because it is from Samsung and branding & headphone sound mattered a lot. For me G3 failed is terms of graphics / sound.



Sound =! Headphones. As of now, the sound quality of G3 is as good or better than Galaxy S. Possibly best amongst all the budget phones, sub 15k.  



noobdroid said:


> Well for now I am still going for upgrade and I really hope “Lg optimus one” is lot better than G3 as app2sd it much required.



You can now install FroYo firmware for G3, thereby enabling it for apps2SD.


----------



## k4ce (Dec 3, 2010)

hello all,

Lost my 5800xm and hence decided to switch to Android and bought the LG Optimus One (henceforth called o1)... tried the Wildfire, X8, G3 and G5 before buying this one ...

My initial opinions:
1. Screen : Conisdering my previous phone has a much higher res screen, I wasnt too impressed with it ... But it beats the cr*p out of G3 and G5 (which are only QVGA) ... 
Since this is my first capacitive touch screen fone, maybe I might not be the best judge .. but screen is nice and responsive to touch (with the exception that last row icons dont get selected easily)

2. Mulitmedia: 
- Audio : Used it with my fav Sony earphones and the sound quality is gud enuf (using Winamp and not the default player) ... Again, my 5800xm had stellar audio so it is safe to say that the o1 is almost as good
- Video : An absolute treat ... Has played everything that I have thrown at it ... Really impressed

3. Battery Life : i use my fone extensively on Wifi ... It is on all the time .. plus listen to lots of music ... overall, battery life is good ... will definately last one day on very heavy use and two days on moderate use ... My only compliant here is that the phone takes two hours to charge completely

4. Performance: Since my fone is only a week old, have just about 40 downloaded apps .. using all 7 homescreens with widgets and it runs smooth .. Ran the "Quadrant Standard" benchmark and not surprisingly, the results are pretty close to Moto Droid ...

Why I chose o1 over the following:

1. G3 and G5
- Poor low res screen ( only QVGA )
- Only 2.1 (at least officially )
- not really a big fan of touchwiz

2. X8
- Screen size not big enuf 
- 2.1 

3. Wildfire
-  really liked it but QVGA screen is the only deal breaker ... Feels like my old HTC Tatoo with a better camera

Right now, the best android fone to buy IMHO is the o1 ... Bought it for 12.2k (because i returned the 2gb card to the dealer) .. else he was charging 12.4k ...

Using it with a 16gb card and it runs just fine ... Love stock android just fine and not looking to root the fone (not just now, at least) ...

My 2 cents ... If you would like a full review, I could probably put that up (just PM with you request on what to cover) ...


----------



## gtcdon (Dec 3, 2010)

*tech2  rating 4/5

*tech2.in.com/india/reviews/smart-mobile/lg-p500-optimus-one-right-for-the-price/158612/0

*


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 3, 2010)

k4ce said:


> Why I chose o1 over the following:
> 
> 1. G3 and G5
> - Poor low res screen ( only QVGA )



Correction. G3 has WQVGA. 



k4ce said:


> - Only 2.1 (at least officially )



FroYo firmware is available for G3, doesn't matter whether officially or unofficially. People want FroYO mainly for apps2SD, I think, so their purpose is solved. Not even Galaxy S has received FroYo officially, but that doesn't stop owners from trying custom FroYO ROMs. But I can understand if that doesn't fall under your preference. 



k4ce said:


> - not really a big fan of touchwiz



Understandable. However, one can easily change the look and feel of the same.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 3, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> Sound =! Headphones. As of now, the sound quality of G3 is as good or better than Galaxy S. Possibly best amongst all the budget phones, sub 15k.
> 
> You can now install FroYo firmware for G3, thereby enabling it for apps2SD.



Hi Aditya,

You are right maybe the particular piece I was dealing with might had some problems.

But Do you really judge the phone on the basis on headphones sound only? I dont think so and I dont agree that anyone here does that too. 

I can easily say my G5 would be easily beating here G3 cuz today I tried the "headphone" sound compared both of them G3 has a louder sound in headphones where treble was too high and didnt made a noticeable difference while changing the equalizer. [ Headphone : Sennheiser - PMX 60 if this made any diffrence ]

You may consider me biased as I am using G5 for quite a long time, I had a stranger next to me listen to both the phones and he even stated that G3 was very loud and caused irritation whereas music quality of G5 was better.



Regarding the froyo firmware can you tell me how to do that so that I can try it and see if it does make a diffrence.

- Noob Droid


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

k4ce said:


> with the exception that last row icons dont get selected easily



what last rows?



k4ce said:


> - Audio : Used it with my fav Sony earphones and the sound quality is gud enuf (using Winamp and not the default player) ... Again, my 5800xm had stellar audio so it is safe to say that the o1 is almost as good
> - *Video : An absolute treat ... Has played everything that I have thrown at it *... Really impressed



thats nice 



k4ce said:


> 3. Battery Life : i use my fone extensively on Wifi ... It is on all the time .. plus listen to lots of music ... overall, battery life is good ... will definately last one day on very heavy use and two days on moderate use ...



ok, so under WiFi how long will the battery last? just a basic idea from your experience as you used it.

and battery really looks good. battery life should increase if some custom roms are tried.



k4ce said:


> My only compliant here is that the phone takes two hours to charge completely



u kidding? a mobile that last 2days under normal/moderate use charges in 2hrs. what better performance do you expect? 



k4ce said:


> 4. Performance: Since my fone is only a week old, have just about 40 downloaded apps .. using all 7 homescreens with widgets and it runs smooth .. Ran the "Quadrant Standard" benchmark and not surprisingly, the results are pretty close to Moto Droid ...



scores please. yes the result should be close after all the original droid didn't used a gigahertz of processor & 1/2Gb of ram. but it was & still is a good choice for the H/W keyboard junkies.



k4ce said:


> - not really a big fan of touchwiz



if you ask me, i'll kick out Samsung, Motorola, SE & even HTC's customization. steals the feel of using an android somewhat. even LG using some sort of customization.

hope it can be removed by rooting else Modded roms are always avl.



k4ce said:


> Right now, the best android fone to buy IMHO is the o1 ... Bought it for 12.2k (because i returned the 2gb card to the dealer) .. else he was charging 12.4k ...



yup. those who want 2.2 right out of box, good battery life & the native Android feel.and yes ready sell out 12.5k.

but you lost the drivers that are stored on the mem card 



k4ce said:


> Using it with a 16gb card and it runs just fine ... *Love stock android just fine* and not looking to root the fone (not just now, at least) ...



yup. stock android is better than the customization thrown in by manufacturers. hope Google in future restrict manufacturers from using their own skins & themes.

BTW from where you brought?


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 3, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> But Do you really judge the phone on the basis on headphones sound only? I dont think so and I dont agree that anyone here does that too.



Of course not. Thats why I used =! (not equal) sign. However, you are the very first person on forums who says G5 is better in sound quality than G3!! It just might be that you are used to the G5 hearing experience. Quite normal to happen.  



noobdroid said:


> Regarding the froyo firmware can you tell me how to do that so that I can try it and see if it does make a diffrence.



Check out this thread: Samsung Galaxy 3 GT-i5800: root, gps fix, upgrading - xda-developers


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 3, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> Of course not. Thats why I used =! (not equal) sign. However, you are the very first person on forums who says G5 is better in sound quality than G3!! It just might be that you are used to the G5 hearing experience. Quite normal to happen.
> [/url]



@adi
Ofcourse I agree that I might have been used to hearing experience of G5 thats why I had some stranger listen to both the phones.

regarding the froyo firmware will try that out thanks man..


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if you ask me, i'll kick out Samsung, Motorola, SE & even HTC's customization. steals the feel of using an android somewhat. even LG using some sort of customization.
> 
> hope it can be removed by rooting else Modded roms are always avl.



You don't need custom ROMs for such basic things. Theme replacers are available aplenty. 



Sam.Shab said:


> yup. those who want 2.2 right out of box, good battery life & the native Android feel.and yes ready sell out 12.5k.



From what I read, the battery life of O1 seems at par with G3. Of course there are also comments about battery life improvement in G3 with latest FroYo firmware update, so need to check that out too. 



Sam.Shab said:


> yup. stock android is better than the customization thrown in by manufacturers. hope Google in future restrict manufacturers from using their own skins & themes.



On which phone have you seen stock Android anyways? and what are the advantages of having it? 



			
				noobdroid said:
			
		

> @adi
> Ofcourse I agree that I might have been used to hearing experience of G5 thats why I had some stranger listen to both the phones.



Still, I tend to believe what majority of the people report, than individual experiences. Hope you understand the logic behind that.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> You don't need custom ROMs for such basic things. Theme replacers are available aplenty.



and what about those bundled apps? those can be removed after rooting, right?



Aditya11 said:


> From what I read, the battery life of O1 seems at par with G3. Of course there are also comments about battery life improvement in G3 with latest FroYo firmware update, so need to check that out too.



yah. i read about it too. this will put G3 back into the fight with O1 provided G3 continue to be 1k cheaper than O1.



Aditya11 said:


> On which phone have you seen stock Android anyways? and what are the advantages of having it?



advantage is nothing. just personal preference & frees memory (read it somewhere). seen the stock android only on Huawei Ideos which is yet to be released. and yes Nexus One.


----------



## NainO (Dec 3, 2010)

Aditya11 said:
			
		

> You don't need custom ROMs for such basic things. Theme replacers are available aplenty.



Do name some of them!!! 



> On which phone have you seen stock Android anyways? and what are the advantages of having it?



I hav seen stock android on T Mobile Pulse, galaxy i7500 and optimus gt540.
Advantage - None
Disadvantage - None


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 4, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> Co
> FroYo firmware is available for G3, doesn't matter whether officially or unofficially. People want FroYO mainly for apps2SD, I think, so their purpose is solved. Not even Galaxy S has received FroYo officially, but that doesn't stop owners from trying custom FroYO ROMs. But I can understand if that doesn't fall under your preference.



Dude, Galaxy S Froyo has already been released. 
The only reason majority of the users try custom Froyo ROM's(plus some like customising,plus some don't like lots of crap Samsung apps to be present, I guess) is because Samsung sucks at software support, with lots of delay..(that is brand name of Samsung lol ).. 

Anyway, hope G3 gets froyo soon 

By the way, have you tried Samsung Wave or Galaxy S, how do you feel their audio quality to be? (both loud speaker and headphone vis a vis your phone..
Just curious, I know your answer might be slightly biased, but I am looking for a subjective opinion )


----------



## noja (Dec 4, 2010)

jetboy said:


> Yes it speaks up good!!
> 
> But what about other scores? the memory score,cpu score and total file system. Is higher better or is it other way ?
> 
> ...



from the video it seems like the phone has issues with touch response. See the guy literally pressing the screen to get the job done. That or it was just lag. There is a bit of lag in raging thunder but that is expected


----------



## jetboy (Dec 4, 2010)

noja said:


> from the video it seems like the phone has issues with touch response. See the guy literally pressing the screen to get the job done. That or it was just lag. There is a bit of lag in raging thunder but that is expected



I had also seen HTC legend with LG optimus(not optimus one)..There it returned fps of 21.45 fps fpr Legend and 46.55 fps for optimus....

YouTube - LG Optimus Android 2.1 vs. HTC Legend Android 2.1 (Neocore)

In a comparision between G3(12.53 fps) and G5(45 fps) ....G3 was not able to produce the graphics!!! the cars in racing thunder were white in color without graphics.

YouTube - Review: Samsung Galaxy 3 vs Galaxy 5

See the lag in G3 ....Atleast Lg optimus one is better than the ones listed here...and a bit on par with G5 in graphics part..not sure if it has a dedicated GPU as in Lg...I think not!


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> and what about those bundled apps? those can be removed after rooting, right?



Bundled apps? Yes. But themes can be replaced easily. 



NainO said:


> Do name some of them!!!



Launcher Pro, ADW.Launcher, DxTop. At least these are the popular ones..there are still more. I was using DxTop + Aero theme a while back..very lightweight and pleasing to eyes.  



Hrithan2020 said:


> Dude, Galaxy S Froyo has already been released.
> The only reason majority of the users try custom Froyo ROM's(plus some like customising,plus some don't like lots of crap Samsung apps to be present, I guess) is because Samsung sucks at software support, with lots of delay..(that is brand name of Samsung lol )..



When I say 'branding', I generally refer to FEATURES, after-sales SUPPORT and wide COMMUNITY presence for Samsung brand of phones. Availability of Custom ROMS has got nothing to do with 'software support', since Custom ROMS are inherently built for faster speeds, better optimization and no-bar access to the OS. Samsung, HTC, SE..even if they offer FroYo on time, people will still try custom ROMs for aforementioned reasons.     



Hrithan2020 said:


> Anyway, hope G3 gets froyo soon



We no longer have to wait. Two FroYo firmware versions are already available! 



Hrithan2020 said:


> By the way, have you tried Samsung Wave or Galaxy S, how do you feel their audio quality to be? (both loud speaker and headphone vis a vis your phone..



Wave is a fantastic multimedia phone and even Galaxy S offers good audio output. So, Wave > G3 = GS for audio quality. Know also that I am talking specifically about Wave S8500, which is currently out of production. I have no idea about the later (cheap) Wave versions and they are best avoided, IMO. The only reason Samsung Wave was such awesome phone sold only for 17K, was that is was BADA flagship product. No Android was/is a clear killer factor though.     



Hrithan2020 said:


> Just curious, I know your answer might be slightly biased, but I am looking for a subjective opinion )



I can be perceived as 'biased' to G3, but nowhere have I spoken untruth. I have objectively discussed the flaws of G3 and defended it on logical points. Same cannot be said for others, however!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 4, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> When I say 'branding', I generally refer to FEATURES, after-sales SUPPORT and wide COMMUNITY presence for Samsung brand of phones. Availability of Custom ROMS has got nothing to do with 'software support', since Custom ROMS are inherently built for faster speeds, better optimization and no-bar access to the OS. Samsung, HTC, SE..even if they offer FroYo on time, people will still try custom ROMs for aforementioned reasons.



Dude, Samsung (only ahem.. Nokia) is not known for its after-sales support (in fact, it is crap for most sets; one of the major reason why some people refrain from buying Samsung), or wide community presence. 

Yeah, but feature-wise, Samsung usually prices its phones lower than competition.(Coincidentally, the same way LG O1 is trying to compete against G3   )


Custom ROMs (in terms of the number of people who will try it) have got a lot to do with lack of software support...There would be a select set of guys who would love to customise the phone , try out all ROMs..but I assure you that lots of owners (including me) got fed with waiting for Froyo 
(which by the way, was release long way back on HTC Desire and was supposed to be release in September in Galaxy S!! Yeah, that is what Samsung Branding is  , and instead had to resort to custom ROMs..



Aditya11 said:


> We no longer have to wait. Two FroYo firmware versions are already available!



Yeah, right..Apparently,noone cares about samsung official firmware update to be released..  ..(considering that the samsung one would be as buggy /only as stable as these leaked versions ,lol..)



Aditya11 said:


> Wave is a fantastic multimedia phone and even Galaxy S offers good audio output. So, Wave > G3 = GS for audio quality. Know also that I am talking specifically about Wave S8500, which is currently out of production. I have no idea about the later (cheap) Wave versions and they are best avoided, IMO. The only reason Samsung Wave was such awesome phone sold only for 17K, was that is was BADA flagship product. No Android was/is a clear killer factor though.



Yeah, I was asking specifically about "THE WAVE"(not Wave 2, or others).
I also found the wave's sound output to be better than Galaxy S's in loudspeaker as well as headphone. (but in the older firmware, which was when I compared them, Galaxy S had an uneven freq response which distorted the sound output in headphone mode, which AFAIK has subsequently been fixed)..

I also found the 5.1 mode, to be just a gimmick on both the phones. (You seem to have liked it ? )

I'd have taken Wave over any sub-15k phone (even considering the extra 2-2.5 K I'd have to spend) though, I was that impressed with it..  (Awesome VFM!! Also, has better battery life than GS, most likely due to the smaller screen + no android + v.little apps/situations to have the need to really stress it in daily use)..



Aditya11 said:


> I can be perceived as 'biased' to G3, but nowhere have I spoken untruth. I have objectively discussed the flaws of G3 and defended it on logical points. Same cannot be said for others, however!



Note that I never accused you of lying; I simply said that you might be biased towards G3. 

And also your contention that "lower resolution of the G3 is not an issue" , "Lack of gaming performance should hardly matter", "Froyo is mainly useful for those want apps2sd functionality" etc. (highly disagree with that) are all subjective , if I may remind you that....

And I am fine with that. This is a forum to express your views/opinions..

Peace


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Dude, Samsung (only ahem.. Nokia) is not known for its after-sales support (in fact, it is crap for most sets; one of the major reason why some people refrain from buying Samsung), or wide community presence.



The after-sales support for Samsung is a mixed bag, I give you that but somehow I still think that its better than LG at least. As for community support, Galaxy 3 finally received its very own sub-forum on XDA-developers, so you are wrong on that front. 



Hrithan2020 said:


> Custom ROMs (in terms of the number of people who will try it) have got a lot to do with lack of software support...There would be a select set of guys who would love to customise the phone , try out all ROMs..but I assure you that lots of owners (including me) got fed with waiting for Froyo
> (which by the way, was release long way back on HTC Desire and was supposed to be release in September in Galaxy S!! Yeah, that is what Samsung Branding is  , and instead had to resort to custom ROMs..




Why are you taking jabs at 'branding' in post after post?! Software support, is a widely used term and also includes the software that comes with the phone and almost all smartphones perform horribly on that front.   

As to whether lots of owners like to customize their phones or not, I would like to think that users with above-average smartness do try that..and customization is one the biggest draw of Android, to start with. An average user will not even be that much bothered about OS update, as long as his phone is doing all the things expected with satisfactory performance.  



Hrithan2020 said:


> Yeah, right..Apparently,noone cares about samsung official firmware update to be released..  ..(considering that the samsung one would be as buggy /only as stable as these leaked versions ,lol..)



Did I say no one cares? I said alternatives are now available, but you are not forced to use them. 



Hrithan2020 said:


> I also found the 5.1 mode, to be just a gimmick on both the phones. (You seem to have liked it ? )



No its more than gimmick and I actually liked the effect it gave to some of my fav songs. Of course, YMMV. 



Hrithan2020 said:


> I'd have taken Wave over any sub-15k phone (even considering the extra 2-2.5 K I'd have to spend) though, I was that impressed with it..  (Awesome VFM!! Also, has better battery life than GS, most likely due to the smaller screen + no android + v.little apps/situations to have the need to really stress it in daily use)..



Yes, Wave is a good multimedia / feature phone, but I don't consider it as a 'smart phone'. You can get amused with songs and videos for only so much time. Apps is what keeps you interested in a phone for a long time, I think.



Hrithan2020 said:


> And also your contention that "lower resolution of the G3 is not an issue" , "Lack of gaming performance should hardly matter", "Froyo is mainly useful for those want apps2sd functionality" etc. (highly disagree with that) are all subjective , if I may remind you that....



I have always said lower resolution is not an issue for those who don't find the text blurry / pixelated and that isn't illogical. Same with gaming performance..take Spica. That phone cant play 3D games..how many people you see bothered by it, considering its other awesome features. And yes, I reiterate that FroYo is awaited MAINLY for apps2SD functionality. I receive so many queries about FroYo on my blog, reasoning how they find the memory of G3 so woefully inadequate. Feel free to debate otherwise.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> The after-sales support for Samsung is a mixed bag, I give you that but somehow I still think that its better than LG at least.



i'll say both are same. in after sales service almost all manufacturers sucks big time.



Aditya11 said:


> Software support, is a widely used term and also includes the software that comes with the phone and almost *all smartphones perform horribly on that front*.



are you talking about lack of good preinstalled softwares or the crap useless softwares that manufacturers bundle with their mobiles?



Aditya11 said:


> No its more than gimmick and I actually liked the effect it gave to some of my fav songs. Of course, YMMV.





Aditya11 said:


> Yes, Wave is a good multimedia / feature phone, but I don't consider it as a 'smart phone'. You can get amused with songs and videos for only so much time. Apps is what keeps you interested in a phone for a long time, I think.



personal preference totally. some peoples just want a smartphone to do twitter & FB. & that they can do multitasking on the go.



Aditya11 said:


> I have always said lower resolution is not an issue for those who don't find the text blurry / pixelated and that isn't illogical. Same with gaming performance..take Spica. That phone cant play 3D games..how many people you see bothered by it, considering its other awesome features.



i'll say if someone shifting from Spica to G3, he'll say the resolution isn't good at all. but if for someone, G3 is the first smartphone or his first true smartphone, he'll be happy with the screen as well as its performance.

also i don't think interest in gaming last that long on a portable device, something that isn't a PSP. assassins creed on PC is a totally different experience to that on a mobile (haven't played but from experience & comparison of other games i can say that). also a game will drain battery really fast.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 4, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Note that I never accused you of lying; I simply said that you might be biased towards G3.
> 
> And also your contention that "lower resolution of the G3 is not an issue" , "Lack of gaming performance should hardly matter", "Froyo is mainly useful for those want apps2sd functionality" etc. (highly disagree with that) are all subjective , if I may remind you that....
> 
> ...



i agree with hrithan 
If all these are left out than you what is the exact purpose you have bought phone for? 
I know you will say it is subjective and user prefrence and many other things but what exactly is your preference that makes you think G3 is better?

Like i said it is better in 
1] QWVGA
2] Multi-touch
3] 3 mp

and nothing else.

I dont completely agree that only purpose of froyo is to apps2sd. I agree that it is main purpose but other things are also bundeled:

1] Froyo lets you turn your phone into a hotspot—including for your Wi-Fi iPad, if you're so inclined.
2] Froyo is up to 5x faster than Eclair, thanks to a just-in-time compiler. etc..



Sam.Shab said:


> i'll say if someone shifting from Spica to G3, he'll say the resolution isn't good at all. but if for someone, G3 is the first smartphone or his first true smartphone, he'll be happy with the screen as well as its performance.



Exactly!!!


----------



## NainO (Dec 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:
			
		

> i'll say if someone shifting from Spica to G3, he'll say the resolution isn't good at all.



True 
I have a good experience with phones.
So according to me galaxy 3 screen is pretty much pixalated!!!



			
				 Sam.Shab said:
			
		

> Also i don't think interest in gaming last that long on a portable device, something that isn't a PSP.



But before buying a phone every aspect comes into consideration.



			
				noobdroid said:
			
		

> 2] Froyo is up to 5x faster than Eclair, thanks to a just-in-time compiler etc..



Main attraction of froyo


----------



## aby geek (Dec 4, 2010)

galaxy 3 and optimus 7. i dont know much about galaxy 5 and i hate optimus one.


----------



## NainO (Dec 4, 2010)

^^^ Do you really think Optimus 7 can be compared with galaxy 3 or optimus one???


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2010)

NainO said:


> But before buying a phone every aspect comes into consideration.



yah, but after buying the gaming part usually gets ignored. at least i hate gaming on mobile how good the game be.



noobdroid said:


> 2] Froyo is up to 5x faster than Eclair, thanks to a just-in-time compiler. etc..



let not be 5X faster but a smooth experience & better multitasking is good enough reason for having Froyo.


----------



## jetboy (Dec 4, 2010)

aby geek said:


> galaxy 3 and optimus 7. i dont know much about galaxy 5 and i hate optimus one.



Can you please let us know the reason for Hatred ? We would like to hear it!


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 4, 2010)

The reason why I previously compared G3 with G5 is because G5 is very good phone dont know why it is not considered by anyone here.

Three cons in comparison to G3 is:
1] Smaller display
2] WVGA [dont know exactly it never bothered much]
3] 2mp camera.

Nothing else than this, if performance wise is considered G5 beats G3 hands down.I dont know how many of you have got the chance to test both the phones side by side. Gladly I had and it showed me clear results.


Though my beloved G5 has left me to be replaced by Optimus one. Waiting for the phone to be available in my area.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> The reason why I previously compared G3 with G5 is because G5 is very good phone dont know why it is not considered by anyone here.
> 
> Three cons in comparison to G3 is:
> *1] Smaller display*
> ...



that 2.8" screen is a bit too small.


----------



## NainO (Dec 4, 2010)

@noobdroid

This thread is "Galaxy 3 vs Optimus One", so nobody is talking about Galaxy 5.
But none said its a bad phone, its a great phone under 10k budget


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 4, 2010)

Totally agreed for 2.8" thats why I thought to go for G3 then after having a brief testing have opted to go for Optimus one

@naino 
agreed brother but i compared with a phone which was considered to be a noob in front of G3 and I thought G3 would b tad better than G5 but it wasnt. 
Btw did you got the phone? Arggh I went for the purchase I didnt had it availble in my area.


----------



## jetboy (Dec 4, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> Totally agreed for 2.8" thats why I thought to go for G3 then after having a brief testing have opted to go for Optimus one
> 
> @naino
> agreed brother but i compared with a phone which was considered to be a noob in front of G3 and I thought G3 would b tad better than G5 but it wasnt.
> Btw did you got the phone? Arggh I went for the purchase I didnt had it availble in my area.



You can always buy it from LG P500 THUNDER Phone Details - 3G;MP3;Wi-Fi;GPS;FM;E-MAIL :: UniverCell - The Mobile Expert - Buy Mobile phones, best mobile phone deals, cellphone accessories

Funny thing; they have named it as Optimus P500 THUNDER ..btw very popular site univercell.in


----------



## NainO (Dec 4, 2010)

It's not available here either. And I really don't wanna buy it from Delhi...


----------



## noja (Dec 4, 2010)

Lg looks better than samsung g3. Angry birds is awesome.


----------



## ankit android (Dec 5, 2010)

socialdistortion said:


> Finally bought the O1.
> 
> 
> 
> The default keyboards are not quite good. But I have installed swype and it works flawlessly. So far so good



Hi,
I am also a new Optimus User (and an android noob too). Can you give me the Swype apk, the droid one that i downloaded does not support 320X480 resolution.

thanks


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 5, 2010)

^^Swype does work on 320x480. I use it on my LG Optimus GT540. 

swype - 4shared.com download free

@Everyone - which earphones do u guys use?


----------



## NainO (Dec 5, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> @Everyone - which earphones do u guys use?



Creative EP630, i love bass


----------



## quad_core (Dec 5, 2010)

hello guys,


Got a Galaxy 3  Optimus 1 was available. I went for G3, as it has got almost all features i want, and of course, i wanted 2.2, but then i can use a custom ROM 

Reason why i didnt go for O1 ?? I m not sure about LG phones, how they perform , after sales service , and my mind didnt allow me to go for an "LG" phone ...  

And yea, i m loving my G3 .. biggg upgrade from N72



Aditya11 said:


> When I say 'branding', I generally refer to FEATURES, after-sales SUPPORT *and wide COMMUNITY presence for Samsung brand of phones*. Availability of Custom ROMS has got nothing to do with 'software support', since Custom ROMS are inherently built for faster speeds, better optimization and no-bar access to the OS. Samsung, HTC, SE..even if they offer FroYo on time, people will still try custom ROMs for aforementioned reasons.




^^ Bang On right ..


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 5, 2010)

@NainO -

But, EP630 lacks bass n everyone has this opinion abt it. Many ppl in Mumbai prefer SoundMagic P11, which is available for Rs.550 n wins over EP630.

I found out a very kool budget earphone model with extra bass by Sony, but it isnt available in India. These arent in-ear phones, but are designed such that they fit comfortably. 

Sony Exhale (MDR-PQ5) Reviews | ProductWiki

The design is awesome. 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kmCDu34mR8
These r available in a variety of color combinations.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 5, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> @NainO -
> 
> *But, EP630 lacks bass n everyone has this opinion abt it*. .



 I heard this for first time . 

I am using ep630s from past 2 years, and i m on my second set now. Yet to find good headphones which have BASS , which can outperform ep630s ..


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 5, 2010)

^^I had read about EP630s on many forums. Later, I had tried these n they sounded flat n lacked bass, which I was comparing with my Sony HPM70.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 5, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> ^^I had read about EP630s on many forums. Later, I had tried these n they sounded flat n lacked bass, which I was comparing with my Sony HPM70.



Hmm... sounds interesting.. Will try out soundmagic P11 ... if they are available at my place ..


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 5, 2010)

quad_core said:


> Hmm... sounds interesting.. Will try out soundmagic P11 ... if they are available at my place ..



I would recommend the PL21 over PL11. The bass is more boomy in PL11. PL21 is more balanced. It should be available for around 800-900 bucks.

And of course EP630 doesn't even come close


----------



## NainO (Dec 5, 2010)

niraj87 said:
			
		

> But, EP630 lacks bass n everyone has this opinion abt it.



Strange!!!
I heard people say that they dont like it due to its excessive bass . They prefer Sondmagic PL11 cuz it produce balanced/natural sound(may be, i m not sure abt this)...




			
				niraj87 said:
			
		

> I had read about EP630s on many forums.
> Later, I had tried these n they sounded flat n
> lacked bass, which I was comparing with my Sony
> HPM70.



How much did you paid for this Sony's earphone???


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 5, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> ^^I had read about EP630s on many forums. Later, I had tried these n they sounded flat n lacked bass, which I was comparing with my Sony HPM70.



I found the EP630 to be a bit bass heavy, but nothing compared to HPM70 which exaggerated the bass..  (To each his own, I guess ..Generally, I find many of my friends, prefer exaggerated bass, and think that is determinant of the sound quality)

Anyway, from what I've heard,  Soundmagic PL21 is a good option in the below Rs 1k range..(some may prefer PL30..)


----------



## NainO (Dec 5, 2010)

^^^ i prefer PL30


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 5, 2010)

@NainO,
From what I've heard, PL30 produces a v.flat/ balanced sound, but is slightly lacking in bass ?
(Most likely, it'd be my next purchase..Currently using MEElectronics M6.. )


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 5, 2010)

@Naino - My original Sony HPM70's cable had torn apart. So, I bought duplicate ones of this model twice, for Rs. 250, as I found that the duplicate ones sound exactly the same in most of the cases n look exactly like the original. I was offered an original one for Rs.600 in Heera Panna, Mumbai. But these have a proprietory Sony connector (with a 3.5mm pin at a part of the cable), tho u can buy an extension/converter cable that will allow u to plug it in the 3.5mm jack of ur phone.

*shopping.indiatimes.com/Mobile-Acc...ee-HPM-70/ctl/20375871/cat/960114/pid/1567318

Can u spot the difference?
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## NainO (Dec 5, 2010)

@hrithan
i heard that too. Everything is balanced low-mid-high...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey is anyone using lg1  ...
..ne idea how to kill process or ne application..
 I purchased  phone yesterday


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 5, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Hey is anyone using lg1  ...
> ..ne idea how to kill process or ne application..
> I purchased  phone yesterday



You can use the inbuilt task-killer. Or you can download Advanced Task Killer from the app market


----------



## sam111 (Dec 5, 2010)

indian users are terribly miss informed here.lg p500 support 262k color resolution not 56k.
check it out yourself>>>

LG P500 All Phones - LG Optimus one is the optimal choice for a versatile smart phone that transforms to become whatever you want through advanced technology and unlimited applications. - LG Electronics IN


and yes te indian version  supports flash 10.1 as its written on the box and i saw it on youtube.i'll try to find the link for that later.

YouTube - lg optimus one comes with flash 10.1 + inear head phones.MPG

YouTube - lg optimus with flash 10.1.MPG


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 5, 2010)

sam111 said:


> indian users are terribly miss informed here.lg p500 support 262k color resolution not 56k.



I think everyone here knows this fact 



sam111 said:


> and yes te indian version  supports flash 10.1 as its written on the box and i saw it on youtube.i'll try to find the link for that later.



It is written on the box but no flash is not installed. Youtube videos open up on the default youtube app.


----------



## NainO (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup, no flash support for both galaxy 3 and Optimus One (due to hardware limitations) 

Our 2010 holiday gift guide: Texting Santa - GSMArena.com

Webpage of the month


----------



## jetboy (Dec 6, 2010)

NainO said:


> Yup, no flash support for both galaxy 3 and Optimus One (due to hardware limitations)
> 
> Our 2010 holiday gift guide: Texting Santa - GSMArena.com
> 
> Webpage of the month



Great News!!! Good find my friend


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2010)

@Naino, i specially like the SE X10 mini pro joke. asking for a production version. & yes charm looks like a piece of brick.

BTW, HTC Smart, it uses Brew OS. is it so bad?


----------



## NainO (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^ yeah, whats so pro abt Mini Pro(than Mini)???


And i think Brew OS is not fit to face competition(against other OSs), thats why they said that. Even HTC adopted android


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2010)

a small keyboard? err, a demo/baby keyboard 

a few mobiles do use BREW but uses skins. maybe its like a shemale mobile OS. good for nothing, suites nobody but yes definite flop if you ask 8k for such a piece.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> are you talking about lack of good preinstalled softwares or the crap useless softwares that manufacturers bundle with their mobiles?



BOTH. However, when it comes to pre-installed software, they aren't outright bad, while the PC suites are almost always pathetically buggy and deficient.   



Sam.Shab said:


> personal preference totally. some peoples just want a smartphone to do twitter & FB. & that they can do multitasking on the go.



Coincidentally, both Twitter and FB are APPS. And multitasking is done between APPS only, so my point still holds. 



Sam.Shab said:


> i'll say if someone shifting from Spica to G3, he'll say the resolution isn't good at all. but if for someone, G3 is the first smartphone or his first true smartphone, he'll be happy with the screen as well as its performance.



This is only a self-pleasing presumption. You ignore the fact that some people, including me, must have extensively tested other phones before purchase. Whether they *personally* are using a smartphone for the first time or not isn't always a valid factor. 



Sam.Shab said:


> also i don't think interest in gaming last that long on a portable device, something that isn't a PSP. assassins creed on PC is a totally different experience to that on a mobile (haven't played but from experience & comparison of other games i can say that). also a game will drain battery really fast.



BUT WHAT ABOUT GPU...!!!! THAT IS, I MEAN, LIKE THE *MOST* IMPORTANT CRITERIA FOR ME TO PURCHASE A BUDGET SMARTPHONE!!!!!!! I LIKE TO SHOW OFF GPU SCORES FROM RANDOM SITES TO PROCLAIM HOW ULTRA COOL MY PHONE IS, DOOOOD!!! 



noobdroid said:


> i agree with hrithan
> If all these are left out than you what is the exact purpose you have bought phone for?



Since you are a NOOb in Android as your name claims, I think I should ignore your naive question. 



noobdroid said:


> I know you will say it is subjective and user prefrence and many other things but what exactly is your preference that makes you think G3 is better?



Reading my previous posts shouldn't be hard! 



noobdroid said:


> Like i said it is better in
> 1] QWVGA
> 2] Multi-touch
> 3] 3 mp



And of course, these are so small things!! 



noobdroid said:


> I dont completely agree that only purpose of froyo is to apps2sd. I agree that it is main purpose but other things are also bundeled:
> 
> 1] Froyo lets you turn your phone into a hotspot—including for your Wi-Fi iPad, if you're so inclined.



The fact that you say "if you're so inclined" automatically makes this OPTIONAL. 



noobdroid said:


> 2] Froyo is up to 5x faster than Eclair, thanks to a just-in-time compiler. etc..



Each new version of Android come with guaranteed speed enhancements and optimized performance, so that is nothing new. Majority of people, however, look for FEATURES that are totally new and impossible to implement on earlier versions of Android (apart from Custom ROMs, at least). I consider apps2SD to be one such feature. Another feature in upcoming version of Android OS is dedicated Music store, separate market space for 3D games, support for Google TV and more. Point is, no one JUST waits for speed enhancements anymore when already their 800Mhz + enabled processors don't show much lag to start with. Geeks always look for FEATURES!  



noobdroid said:


> The reason why I previously compared G3 with G5 is because G5 is very good phone dont know why it is not considered by anyone here.
> 
> Three cons in comparison to G3 is:
> 1] Smaller display
> ...



Lol. So here you say WVGA didn't bother you much and then when I say exact same thing about QWVGA of G3 in comparison to O1, you somehow have problem in accepting that?



noobdroid said:


> Nothing else than this, if performance wise is considered G5 beats G3 hands down.I dont know how many of you have got the chance to test both the phones side by side. Gladly I had and it showed me clear results.



Good joke. In one of your previous post, you admitted being tested on a fault G3 model and now you state those results as some sort of a proof? The piece of G3 that you tested didn't even install many apps, let alone run it...why your benchmarking results should be taken seriously, if at all?



quad_core said:


> hello guys,
> 
> 
> Got a Galaxy 3  Optimus 1 was available. I went for G3, as it has got almost all features i want, and of course, i wanted 2.2, but then i can use a custom ROM
> ...



Hearty congrats! and yes, if I were you, I too would stay 10 feet away from LG 'brand'.  

Do check: G3 sub-forum on XDA-developers, mainly the Android Development section.



Sam.Shab said:


> BTW, HTC Smart, it uses Brew OS. is it so bad?



It is not bad..it is...WORST..than anything else in the market! Doesn't excel at absolutely ANYTHING.[/quote] 



Sam.Shab said:


> maybe its like a shemale mobile OS. good for nothing, suites nobody.



ROFL. I wonder what made you do such peculiar comparison! Surely, not involving some personal experience?!?!


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 6, 2010)

@aditya
No offense but you are heavily biased towards G3 and for whatever reason you just want to prove it that you are correct. 
BTW i made tests on working G3 not the faulty one and claimed the above stats.
Regarding me being noob.. lol you just dont know me and to what extent i have tested droids maybe "Jetboy" will let you know.. take care and yeah you are right [if this made you happy].. lol


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> Each new version of Android come with guaranteed speed enhancements and optimized performance, so that is nothing new. Majority of people, however, look for FEATURES that are totally new and impossible to implement on earlier versions of Android (apart from Custom ROMs, at least). I consider apps2SD to be one such feature. Another feature in upcoming version of Android OS is dedicated Music store, separate market space for 3D games, support for Google TV and more. Point is, no one JUST waits for speed enhancements anymore when already their 800Mhz + enabled processors don't show much lag to start with. Geeks always look for FEATURES!



add 1 more to that list. better default music player. any site that reviewed a mobile running stock android or close to one (read LG Optimus one) criticized the default player. G3 is on safe ground. it uses Samsung custom player. there are tons of player avl in market but whats default & comes bundled should be payed more importance to.



Aditya11 said:


> ROFL. I wonder what made you do such peculiar comparison! Surely, not involving some personal experience?!?!



was checking (pics of) SE X10 mini pro. the pic on the contacts section shows resembles one. ok mayn't for everyone...


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 6, 2010)

> BUT WHAT ABOUT GPU...!!!! THAT IS, I MEAN, LIKE THE *MOST* IMPORTANT CRITERIA FOR ME TO PURCHASE A BUDGET SMARTPHONE!!!!!!! I LIKE TO SHOW OFF GPU SCORES FROM RANDOM SITES TO PROCLAIM HOW ULTRA COOL MY PHONE IS, DOOOOD!!!



A smartphone (doesnt matter if its entry-level) is expected to be balanced with the features. G3 is an imbalanced phone, unlike O1, since not only does it suck at the GPU, but is even low-res (kinda what HTC is disliked for), crap 3gp video recording, no support for live wallpapers. I read my pdfs and docs on my phone while travelling. What abt reading web pages while browsing?   How wud I do these on the G3? Hows it at painting? I spend a lot of time at doing that. What does the O1 lack as compared to the G3? Even LG gives good pre-installed apps. Some of such great apps are ArcSoft Video editor, Layar Reality Browser, NDrive, Foursquare, ThinkFree Office n some more. 

Abt brands, Even HTC Android phones, which is a bigger brand than Samsung, loses compared to LG phones (refer to HTC vs LG videos, benchmarks and user opinions abt music, cam, etc), for which u can read more on the web if u want. So, if u want to say that the G3 has to be bigger coz Samsung is supposed to be bigger than LG, then HTC phones must kick Samsung out!

Each of the results I (or others) put in were facts and accepted by experts n they are what a smartphone is judged upon, not mere playback capabilities of 720x480 to the 640x480 of O1 or 5.1 surround sound music (characteristics of a good "multimedia" phone, not relevant with a smart-phone). Also, a smarter phone has a better amount of *RAM*, n the mere 67Mhz of extra CPU clock speed cannot be a deal-breaker. Abt the multimedia capabilities of the Optimus family, they're what noone complains abt, unless everyone dont have a PC at home in these days like Gollum, who cant convert videos.

You can go on and on wid ur egoistic mind, but u alone dont represent the whole Android community, which means I'm saying that u must stop dominating with ur personal opinions or misbehave. Did I ever put up my personal "opinions" or were they "facts"? You put up facts against the O1 (or prove LG is worse than Samsung) n no one can deny, since no one owns either of the brands or arent biased with the phone they bought.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> A smartphone (doesnt matter if its entry-level) is expected to be balanced with the features. G3 is an imbalanced phone, unlike O1, since not only does it suck at the GPU, but is even low-res (kinda what HTC is disliked for), crap 3gp video recording, no support for live wallpapers. I read my pdfs and docs on my phone while travelling. What abt reading wed pages while browsing?How wud I do these on the G3? Hows it at painting? I spend a lot of time at doing that. What does the O1 lack as compared to the G3? Even HTC Android phones, which is a bigger brand than Samsung, loses compared to LG phones (refer to HTC vs LG videos, benchmarks and user opinions abt music, cam, etc), for which u can read more on the web if u want. So, if u want to say that the G3 has to be bigger coz Samsung is supposed to be bigger than LG, than HTC phones must kick Samsung out!



good point. well laid out 



niraj87 said:


> Also, a smarter phone has a better amount of *RAM*



good smartphone have an overall mix. good amount of ram, a good enough fast processor, a "ok" GPU, a good resolution screen & lastly looks good. 67Mhz sacrifice in processor dept may have allowed them enhance the other parts & not only does it fillup the performance gap due to slightly slow processor. but let them offer a better, much better GPU. i not know what *Aditya* wanted to show/make us feel by posting in bold letters about his preference for GPU performance when G3 looses badly to O1, at least in GPU scores.

also a good pricetag is what makes a mobile successful. LG O1 have it all. G3 misses few points (screen, ram & GPU) & hence pays the price of loosing to O1 (GSM arena isn't biased towards LG i guess, still gave LG O1 their recommended buy over G3. actually didn't took name of G3 at all). *and most important that demands serious attention is the battery life. O1 comes with double amount of ram, better GPU & a higher resolution screen & lasts as long if not longer than G3*. now i don't see anyone needs to be biased towards LG if he/she chooses LG O1 over Samsung G3. 

but yah if someone goes for G3 over O1 (if he able afford both), i'll say he likes G3 or likes the design or Samsung his favorite brand. cause G3 doesn't have the upper hand in this budget Android smartphone other than its price (1k discount).

*PS:* i didn't use the word biased when defending G3. some mayn't like LG as a brand or isn't comfortable with LG mobiles. and i feel its perfectly normal. i like Samsung more than LG but that doesn't mean i'll buy a Samsung when LG offers much better specs, features & performance at same price.

ok continue.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 6, 2010)

@niraj87
Perfect loved it
@sam.shab
some ppl cant digest the facts so want to overpower their views on others that too on public forums lol
BTW Naino has developed a special skills to ignore Aditya's biased posts... I asking for a guide to train myself... lol 

Aditya agrees 
1] G3 doesnt has good GPU score
2] Sometimes lags
3] Screen resolution is not great and many more flaws

but still stand by  it saying its best than LG optimus one.

1] HVGA
2] Froyo
3] Good sound

and this is considered to be nothing for him lol....


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

^^ yah, true. but Aditya's knowledge bank isn't blank, at least not in case of Android mobiles. i read his review. and its well detailed & highlights all the strengths & shortcomings. but just sticking to same opinion & trying defend it when its been proved (the screen as well as GPU i talking about) to be beaten by its competitor, strange.

anyway heres the LG O1 review by GSM arena: LG Optimus One P500 review: One and a half. i would love to read it now but to my *extreme* bad luck got Automata theory exam tomorrow so i would leave it to you guys, to go through it & continue the discussion. its more informative (& far more interesting) to read your opinions than a A-Z review.

and i hope, Aditya would agree to GSM arena's words at least (if they say O1's screen better than G3 or if G3 had a better screen & same goes to GPU performance).


----------



## jetboy (Dec 7, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> @aditya
> No offense but you are heavily biased towards G3 and for whatever reason you just want to prove it that you are correct.
> BTW i made tests on working G3 not the faulty one and claimed the above stats.
> Regarding me being noob.. lol you just dont know me and to what extent i have tested droids maybe "Jetboy" will let you know.. take care and yeah you are right [if this made you happy].. lol



@noobdroid: Keep on coming with your tests dude..I know you are doing very well. Having a Noob word before your name doest make you a noob. The tests done by you prove a lot of things......



niraj87 said:


> A smartphone (doesnt matter if its entry-level) is expected to be balanced with the features. G3 is an imbalanced phone, unlike O1, since not only does it suck at the GPU, but is even low-res (kinda what HTC is disliked for), crap 3gp video recording, no support for live wallpapers. I read my pdfs and docs on my phone while travelling. What abt reading web pages while browsing?   How wud I do these on the G3? Hows it at painting? I spend a lot of time at doing that. What does the O1 lack as compared to the G3? Even LG gives good pre-installed apps. Some of such great apps are ArcSoft Video editor, Layar Reality Browser, NDrive, Foursquare, ThinkFree Office n some more.
> 
> Abt brands, Even HTC Android phones, which is a bigger brand than Samsung, loses compared to LG phones (refer to HTC vs LG videos, benchmarks and user opinions abt music, cam, etc), for which u can read more on the web if u want. So, if u want to say that the G3 has to be bigger coz Samsung is supposed to be bigger than LG, then HTC phones must kick Samsung out!
> 
> ...



@niraj87: Very well said...You have been rocking from day one dude 


BTW: Have anyone checked the Poll, O1 is just only 5 votes behind G3...I am sure as and how people will come to know about O1...we will soon see the other way round........


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 7, 2010)

Finally review by GSMarena

LG Optimus One P500 review: One and a half - GSMArena.com

LG has a superior Qualcomm Qualcomm MSM7227Processor with Adreno 200 graphics and is way better than Samsung S5P6422. In short the P500 pawns the Galaxy 3


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 7, 2010)

faak!! blue colour O1 is not yet available in India..  

anyone had a sighting of this endangered species ??



_


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 7, 2010)

Guys, I am new over here, This is my First Post actually. 

I am also looking for Buying Android Devices between range 10-15K Rs

My needs are :

Must haves > Good Battery back up and Call Clarity

and other stuff > Resolution, music, camera, Web browsing.

Out of Lot i have found these 3 options now i want you help 
every device having or will be having 2.2 Froyo
Samsung Galaxy 3 Vs LG Optimus One Vs HTC WildFire 

Or Should i wait for Q1 period for Mobile launch as 2.3 Gingerbread will be out soon ?


----------



## gtcdon (Dec 7, 2010)

pratik385 said:


> Or Should i wait for Q1 period for Mobile launch as 2.3 Gingerbread will be out soon ?



*gingerbread devices would be nowhere near 15k........*


----------



## NainO (Dec 7, 2010)

Finally a review by GSMarena. A much detailed review 

*@niraj*
Nice one dude!!! 

*@sam.shab*


> but Aditya's knowledge bank isn't blank, at least not in case of Android mobiles. i read his review. and its well detailed & highlights all the strengths & shortcomings. but just sticking to same opinion & trying defend it when its been proved (the screen as well as GPU i talking about) to be beaten by its competitor, strange.


Even i did!!!
One con mentioned by him was - it does not support 720p video playback. What??? 
720p on mid end android phone!!! He was actually expecting a 720p video playback support!!!
On the contrary he found its 240*400 resolution sufficient 

IMO the review wasnt well detailed but just a FAN opinion towards his new phone 

*@noobdroid*
Just what jetboy said!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

NainO said:


> *@sam.shab*
> 
> Even i did!!!
> One con mentioned by him was - it does not support 720p video playback. What???
> ...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 7, 2010)

pratik385 said:


> Guys, I am new over here, This is my First Post actually.
> 
> I am also looking for Buying Android Devices between range 10-15K Rs
> 
> ...



Of the lot, definitely Optimus One.. 

But, *if you are willing to wait, then I suggest you do. *(A major architectural (ARM Cortex A9 processors, some dual cores) as well as OS changes on the way..so you can definitely see some steep drops in prices of mobiles,also entry of more froyo devices in your budget.. ..After 6 months, 1 GHz processors would become mainstream!!)





gtcdon said:


> *gingerbread devices would be nowhere near 15k........*



Yeah, but tons of froyo devices would be.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 7, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> A smartphone (doesnt matter if its entry-level) is expected to be balanced with the features. G3 is an imbalanced phone, unlike O1, since not only does it suck at the GPU, but is even low-res (kinda what HTC is disliked for), crap 3gp video recording, no support for live wallpapers.



1. G3 has BETTER resolution than Wildfire. 
2. Live wallpapers are easily enabled by rooting. 
3. Video recording of both G3 and O1 is crap in general. We are essentially left to choose between lesser devils here, with the difference of mere 2-3 fps. 
4. GPU scores, yes…how can you forget to mention it? Let me put this straight. No 2D games need any 3D acceleration, including Angry Birds, which is currently the most popular game on the market. And Android platform itself isn't known for very good 3D games to start with. Despite lacking a 3D chip, if I can play Raging Thunder on G3, why on earth O1 having a 3D chip should be an incentive for me?..or for anyone who doesn’t particularly like to use small display for playing hifi 3D games??  


niraj87 said:


> I read my pdfs and docs on my phone while travelling.What abt reading web pages while browsing?


What about it? You can read it very comfortably with no text pixelation, pinch-zoom and text-reflow. Have you even tried it yet or just wish to believe in exaggerations posted here?    


niraj87 said:


> Hows it at painting? I spend a lot of time at doing that.


"Painting"? What difficulty are you particularly facing with G3?


niraj87 said:


> So, if u want to say that the G3 has to be bigger coz Samsung is supposed to be bigger than LG, then HTC phones must kick Samsung out!


And that logic suddenly makes LG stand out still? How??
Let me also ask you this: if a phone debuts tomorrow with same specs as O1 BUT is manufactured by either Videocon or Spice or even MacroMaxx..would you buy it, saying that brand doesn’t matter? 


niraj87 said:


> Each of the results I (or others) put in were facts and accepted by experts n they are what a smartphone is judged upon, not mere playback capabilities of 720x480 to the 640x480 of O1 or 5.1 surround sound music (characteristics of a good "multimedia" phone, not relevant with a smart-phone).


So at one side you say a smartphone should be 'balanced' and single out GPU score and live wallpapers (!!!) but then here you say multimedia features are not important for a smartphone? Your flip-flopping continues, I see. And the so called 'experts' never talk about the daily problems faced by users. Battery backup, GPS functionality, WiFi performance..all these things cannot be known merely by checking out GPU and video recording scores posted on other sites. For all we know, O1 doesn't boast of great battery life, just like G3, but no one knew that beforehand.   


niraj87 said:


> Also, a smarter phone has a better amount of *RAM*, n the mere 67Mhz of extra CPU clock speed cannot be a deal-breaker.


Nothing is. It depends upon what apps are you using. Some are CPU centric, others memory centric. Both G3 are O1 are comparable in this regard. Not to mention, 256k color depth, which again balances out the HVGA display ‘superiority’.   


niraj87 said:


> You can go on and on wid ur egoistic mind, but u alone dont represent the whole Android community, which means I'm saying that u must stop dominating with ur personal opinions or misbehave.


And this sentence of yours is not a personal opinion? What is the reason you are hell bent on pushing GPU scores as if that’s all that matters to the Android "community"?? Do explain. 

The O1 that you are advocating has very marginal advantages over G3, and for every supposedly superior thing, it lacks something else. If you do not understand these practicalities and instead call me egotistic for better wording my posts with logical arguments, which you can't cope with, then problem lies with you and your buddies here, not me.   


niraj87 said:


> Did I ever put up my personal "opinions" or were they "facts"? You put up facts against the O1 (or prove LG is worse than Samsung) n no one can deny, since no one owns either of the brands or arent biased with the phone they bought.


Yes, about branding, do answer the question I asked above. Your answer, HONEST one, will tell you the power of brand. 


Sam.Shab said:


> i not know what *Aditya* wanted to show/make us feel by posting in bold letters about his preference for GPU performance when G3 looses badly to O1, at least in GPU scores.


That was sarcasm, in case you didn't get it still. BTW, I read that battery life bug is smoothened out with the latest FroYo firmware of G3.   


noobdroid said:


> @sam.shab
> some ppl cant digest the facts so want to overpower their views on others that too on public forums lol


Someone can overpower you only if you are weak-minded or a NOOb. Lol. 


niraj87 said:


> BTW Naino has developed a special skills to ignore Aditya's biased posts... I asking for a guide to train myself... lol


Don't bother. NaiNO himself can't resist reading and replying to my posts! 



niraj87 said:


> Aditya agrees
> 1] G3 doesnt has good GPU score
> 2] Sometimes lags
> 3] Screen resolution is not great and many more flaws


I agreed only on the first part. All phones "sometimes lag" no matter what. Which other 'many more flaws' did I agree upon here? 


niraj87 said:


> but still stand by  it saying its best than LG optimus one.
> 
> 1] HVGA
> 2] Froyo
> 3] Good sound



Good sound?? You are the ONLY ONE person claiming so here. And G3 now has access to FroYo too.  


Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ yah, true. but Aditya's knowledge bank isn't blank, at least not in case of Android mobiles. i read his review. and its well detailed & highlights all the strengths & shortcomings. but just sticking to same opinion & trying defend it when its been proved (the screen as well as GPU i talking about) to be beaten by its competitor, strange.


I am sticking to it for a reason. The resolution isn’t as bad as it is making out to be and you yourself agree that a budget smartphone isn’t a PSP to judge on GPU scores. Don't know why it is so hard for these 3 members to understand.    


jetboy said:


> @noobdroid: Keep on coming with your tests dude..I know you are doing very well. Having a Noob word before your name doest make you a noob. The tests done by you prove a lot of things......


Let's see: 
In another post, nooddroid said this:


			
				noobdroid said:
			
		

> Hi Aditya,
> You are right maybe the particular piece I was dealing with might had some problems.


And then still he is using the benchmark scores of such problematic piece to prove some point..way to prove your credibility! 


jetboy said:


> @niraj87: Very well said...You have been rocking from day one dude


Lol. a good circle of you three patting on each-others back! You scratch mine, I scratch yours..lol


jetboy said:


> BTW: Have anyone checked the Poll, O1 is just only 5 votes behind G3...I am sure as and how people will come to know about O1...we will soon see the other way round........


And when G3 was leading, as it still is, you didn’t utter a word, but now consider the necessity of taking reference of the poll all of a sudden, thinking that O1 might win? Very convenient double-standards too!


noobdroid said:


> LG has a superior Qualcomm Qualcomm MSM7227Processor with Adreno 200 graphics and is way better than Samsung S5P6422. In short the P500 pawns the Galaxy 3


Have fun playing tons of good 3D games on O1...which in practical terms means A VERY FEW!  All those GPU scores won't matter a dime when you have hardly anything to play with..


			
				NaiNo said:
			
		

> One con mentioned by him was - it does not support 720p video playback. What???
> 720p on mid end android phone!!! He was actually expecting a 720p video playback support!!!


Don’t utter idiotic words before understanding the context. I mentioned 720p because on Samsung site, it is written that G3 can play HD videos, so had to clarify that it doesn’t.  



			
				NaiNo said:
			
		

> On the contrary he found its 240*400 resolution sufficient


It is for the purpose that I use it for. At least pick a valid point to post objection upon, N00b. 



			
				NaiNo said:
			
		

> IMO the review wasnt well detailed but just a FAN opinion towards his new phone


Yes, coming from a guy who sucks at English, grammar, basic comprehension and logic. No one cares for the likes of you, apart from those who are equally ignorant.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 7, 2010)

@Aditya11,
*QVGA@15 fps*(which Galaxy 3 does) and *VGA@18 fps* is a huge difference, not just a mere 2-3 fps difference. (which I believe is what O1 does).

That, plus you continue to ignore my post that *Android 2.1 Gallery and Browser uses only 65-k colors* (with "dithering" to 16 mills in some sets, still v.few people notice/complain about that.) instead claiming that resolution is of a lesser issue than the colors; ignore the extra 256 MB RAM and other things, like 1500 Mah battery which theoretically at least helps )1 hold an advantage over G3. 

Yet, you still claim to be unbiased/fully objective, lol ..Wow, fanboyism at its peak 
Glad to hear that Samsung (as a brand) has fanboys..


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @Aditya11,
> *QVGA@15 fps*(which Galaxy 3 does) and *VGA@18 fps* is a huge difference, not just a mere 2-3 fps difference. (which I believe is what O1 does).



I was commenting ONLY on fps difference. I still need to see how much practical difference one can make out between VGA and QVGA vids, as still both are essentially 'low' resolution only.    



Hrithan2020 said:


> That, plus you continue to ignore my post that *Android 2.1 Gallery and Browser uses only 65-k colors* (with "dithering" to 16 mills in some sets, still v.few people notice/complain about that.)



Is there any specific reason you mention Android "2.1" Gallery..when O1 has 2.2? If many people do not notice difference between resolution as well, will that be a convincing point?



Hrithan2020 said:


> instead claiming that resolution is of a lesser issue than the colors; ignore the extra 256 MB RAM and other things, like 1500 Mah battery which theoretically at least helps )1 hold an advantage over G3.



G3 too has 1500 mAh battery..so your point is? Also, I am not ignoring extra RAM, but asking WHY people should look into it when their phones do not lag due to supposedly lesser RAM?



Hrithan2020 said:


> Yet, you still claim to be unbiased/fully objective, lol ..Wow, fanboyism at its peak



Yep, I simply need to agree with what *you* have say to somehow prove that I am not a fanboy...makes complete sense. NOT.   



Hrithan2020 said:


> Glad to hear that Samsung (as a brand) has fanboys..



Untrue. If HTC / SE gives me a better offering, IN EVERY RESPECT, then I will consider that too. Anyways I will purchase a new phone sometimes next year..


----------



## NainO (Dec 7, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:
			
		

> QVGA@15 fps(which Galaxy 3 does) and VGA@18 fps is a huge difference, not just a mere 2-3 fps difference. (which I believe is what O1 does).
> That, plus you continue to ignore my post that
> Android 2.1 Gallery and Browser uses only 65-k
> colors (with "dithering" to 16 mills in some sets,
> ...


^^^ he he he. And acccording to this expert (he consider himself as one, sadly) we are n00bs  

@pratik385
Wait till next year, as some budget friendly phones are on their way . But don't expect a phone with gingerbread


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> But, *if you are willing to wait, then I suggest you do. *(A major architectural (ARM Cortex A9 processors, some dual cores) as well as OS changes on the way..so you can definitely see some steep drops in prices of mobiles,also entry of more froyo devices in your budget.. ..After 6 months, 1 GHz processors would become mainstream!!)



OS change won't come before Match-April, earliest. cause some mobiles yet to get 2.2. so even if they skip 2.2, 2.3 will take time.

also, dual cores will replace traditional single cores, like Samsung hummingbird, TI OMAP 1Ghz & Cortex A8. but bring with it higher requirement for power. i don't think we'll get a noticeable improvement in performance without affecting the battery backup. i a mobile can't last 1days use, i not know how many will be willing to buy it for day-to-day use.



Aditya11 said:


> 1. G3 has BETTER resolution than Wildfire.



cheaper too.



Aditya11 said:


> 3. Video recording of both G3 and O1 is crap in general. We are essentially left to choose between lesser devils here, with the difference of mere 2-3 fps.



very much true.



Aditya11 said:


> Let me put this straight. No 2D games need any 3D acceleration, including Angry Birds, which is currently the most popular game on the market. And Android platform itself isn't known for very good 3D games to start with.



based on what kind of theory you put forward such a point? it just means in one sense that you made the specifications for all the games that are released or going to be released. a newer game maybe more demanding & may beat angry birds in terms of popularity. also not everyone plays angry birds nor will anyone (inc you maybe) like to stick to angry birds the whole time you own G3.

there maybe & i feel will be more demanding games & if hopefully, O1's screen resolution support them. it'll offer much better gameplay than G3 or the likes of it. *but i not care about it as i really hate mobile gaming.* 



Aditya11 said:


> For all we know, O1 doesn't boast of great battery life, just like G3, but no one knew that beforehand.



i disagree here. O1 battery backup is more than G3, as mentioned by many (users, reviewers & also in comments). only after G3 got that froyo mod, does it stand a chance against O1 in battery backup.



Aditya11 said:


> That was *sarcasm*, in case you didn't get it still. BTW, I read that battery life bug is smoothened out with the latest FroYo firmware of G3.



why did you say so? you yourself told you like show off the GPU scores. i not know if you were joking or practical about it but i just returned you your favor. if you call my post harsh, i2 can point to your posts in a same way !!!



Aditya11 said:


> I am sticking to it for a reason. The resolution isn’t as bad as it is making out to be and you yourself agree that a budget smartphone isn’t a PSP to judge on GPU scores. Don't know why it is so hard for these 3 members to understand.



yes. the resolution isn't bad enough, at least when you are not willing sell out more than 12k but you many times tried express that the screen of G3 is better than O1. ok G3 got low res + higher colour density whereas O1 got higher res but lower colour. so they level out.



Aditya11 said:


> I mentioned 720p because on Samsung site, it is written that G3 can play HD videos, so had to clarify that it doesn’t.



if its really so (samsung did some mistake in the official specs), than sorry for the above laugh. wasn't intentional.



Aditya11 said:


> Untrue. If HTC / SE gives me a better offering, IN EVERY RESPECT, then I will consider that too.



why not LG? ok O1 doesn't bring a whole lot to the table over what G3 already has to offer but when you consider the price, it immediately makes a difference.



NainO said:


> Wait till next year, as some budget friendly phones are on their way . But don't expect a phone with gingerbread



nothing like this. if new mobile comes, the current batch of mobile will reduce in price till their successor doesn't comes out. at least in the budget section there. also new mobiles will stick to Froyo, so i don't see any extra thing s you getting other than, maybe a better chassis.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 7, 2010)

@Aditya11,
Thanks for correcting me regarding the 1500 Mah that Galaxy 3 has. 

I personally am not sure whether that problem was specifically addressed in 2.2. (I've read reports saying that it has not yet happened. But, nothing official). My point is, even me and many others (my friends) would immediately notice a higher resolution screen (of course small difference can't be notices, but would barely notice the 1/2500 less colors that 2.1 Gallery comes with).

Considering, the "objectively" stated points you post, I doubt you'd find any phone which is better than your phone in "EVERY RESPECT"


----------



## NainO (Dec 7, 2010)

@sam.shab
You may be right...
But its not like the price drop will bring 20k+ segment phones within 15- segment.
Moreover manufacturers wud find it more economical(for themselves ) to just update OS from Eclairs to FroYo than decreasing their products price...

Either way its better to wait...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

^^ yup. but when old mobiles will be discontinued. and chances are we'll see a G3 successor in Q1 2011. 

but yes, once discontinued, i don't think new updates or OS releases will come their way. will have to rely on custom roms.


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 7, 2010)

@Aditya 

Firstly why the hell have u quoted something in my name that someone else had posted, twice or thrice? Plz correct the names at those quotes.

About the O1, dont u get it that I dont talk abt GPU only?

In addition to O1's GPU, 

1. Froyo + 256MB extra RAM makes O1 *smarter* than G3 at 1K extra.

2. O1's video recording is much better when compared to a wide array of Android phones in the category of under 15k, which includes the G3 (which is crap). Didnt u download n compare the three videos I'd posted here i.e. 

LG Optimus GT540 Video Sample - 640x480 - 17fps - mp4
*www.phonearena.com/ftp_access...iew_Sample.mp4

Samsung Galaxy 3 Video Sample - 320x240 - 15fps - 3gp
*www.phonearena.com/ftp_access...mple_video.3gp

Nokia 5800 Video Sample - 640x352 - 30fps - mp4
*www.phonearena.com/ftp_access...pressMusic.mp4

3. No one wud prefer compromising while reading webpages, doc/pdf due to resolution issue. 

4. Not a majority of users prefer to root n void out warranty, so not supporting live wallpapers means u wont be able to enjoy a great feature of Android.

5. Please dont compare a huge International brand to Indian brands like Spice, Videocon, Micromax, etc. Please first prove how bigger Samsung is than LG. These two brands are being compared like the good old SE vs Nokia, where there cant be a clear winner, since there r many factors to judge a brand n u havent studied any of these brands enough to claim which is bigger.

If the G3 wud've had a balanced set of capabilities, it wud be a good contender.



> So at one side you say a smartphone should be 'balanced' and single out GPU score and live wallpapers (!!!) but then here you say multimedia features are not important for a smartphone?



Who the hell said the multimedia features are not important? When I say that the G3 is imbalanced, it means it could have had 640x480 video playback, but better resolution and video recording. When u havent tried out an O1, how wud u know the multimedia capabilities of it. Believe me, u wont hear an O1 user complaining abt the audio quality, video playback, video recording (comparing Android phones of under 15k), which is what I mean by a balanced set of features. I have no clue what u think are LG users missing with multimedia? Can a smartphone user prefer just a bit of so-called better multimedia features, at the cost of other imbalances like low-res, poor GPU, crap 3gp rec., no live wallpapers?

Just found out on the GSMarena review that the O1 records 3gp, but the quality of the video given on the site is much better than that of G3. Have a look at the O1's video recording quality here :

*www.phonearena.com/reviews/LG-Optimus-One-Review_id2587/page/3


----------



## jetboy (Dec 8, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> 1. G3 has BETTER resolution than Wildfire.
> 2. Live wallpapers are easily enabled by rooting.
> 3. Video recording of both G3 and O1 is crap in general. We are essentially left to choose between lesser devils here, with the difference of mere 2-3 fps.
> 4. GPU scores, yes…how can you forget to mention it? Let me put this straight. No 2D games need any 3D acceleration, including Angry Birds, which is currently the most popular game on the market. And Android platform itself isn't known for very good 3D games to start with. Despite lacking a 3D chip, if I can play Raging Thunder on G3, why on earth O1 having a 3D chip should be an incentive for me?..or for anyone who doesn’t particularly like to use small display for playing hifi 3D games??
> ...




Dude you are nothing but just a joke on this thread!!! You are showing up how to support a single thing that BELONGS to you and just support it BECAUSE you have bought it..Fine be happy with what you have bought and stop bothering others!!!

The way you are arguing and fighting with literally everyone shows on how BAD can you be on a public forum. Remember not only registered users but others can also view your post!! All in all people like you make the forum look BAD.

Ya one more thing on getting "teamed up" as you have termed...YOU have chosen to be away from the group by arguing and fighting with almost everyone. Where as others are just proving things or sharing what they have read and understood from other well know sites

People who support G3 are your friends and others are you enemy  Man grow up!!!

Last thing...about the poll...Please check your previous post...In almost every alternate post you have been PROUDLY shouting as G3 is ahead with more than half what O1 has got...Dude O1 had not launched at that time...Now as people are getting to know about O1 the poll is reflecting it..

@NainO: Dude I need a training too


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love to be ignorant by opinions from the person who is heavily biased..

@jetboy
agree with you..

regarding everyone putting facts "Naino" being a G3 user accepts the flaws of the device and has a open opinion about the same.

Rightly said by jetboy we are here to discuss the pros and cons of a particular devices. Everybody is putting forwards their opinions regarding personal experiences with the device.

I had my experience with a faulty & working G3, I shared my opinion. Whatever your experience maybe, maybe it gives you deep pleasure to defend ur device[like it really mattered] so keep defending it. Just make sure you are giving out your views in a nietral way and not in a over sarcastic way. 

I know you want to live up to the hype of your so called crappy review on your blog, at first even I read it and was impressed by it but after testing two device [faulty & working]came to know it was biased one. 


And yeah really GROW UP kiddo!!!!!


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 8, 2010)

@all 
anyone to bought O1 can u do and post a hands-on review(like aditya did for g3) here cos im a 1st time android user who owned nokia 5130 xpressmusic, so if any one who bought and used it post a hands on experience abt it!

i dont wanna wait for another 4-5 months till 2.3 gets out and will buy a new set at that time,


----------



## soyab0007 (Dec 8, 2010)

does samsung spica i5700 is better than galaxy 3 & optimus one..
& in future i5700 will get froyo update or not


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

soyab0007 said:


> does samsung spica i5700 is better than galaxy 3 & optimus one..
> & in future i5700 will get froyo update or not



NO. the screen is better but rest everything sucks, at least when you compare it with the current budget androids & its been discontinued now. Galaxy3 is its successor & so chances of getting a froyo update by it is really really slim.


----------



## gemini (Dec 8, 2010)

How is the music and multimedia experience in Optimus One ? 
GSMarena has given a good feedback for Galaxy 3 w.r.t to Music Quality, But some of my friends say that it is not that great...


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 8, 2010)

gemini said:


> How is the music and multimedia experience in Optimus One ?
> GSMarena has given a good feedback for Galaxy 3 w.r.t to Music Quality, But some of my friends say that it is not that great...



If you plan to listen to mp3s then the quality is as good as it gets  I wonder how people compare the music quality (a decent music player and good earphones generally always give a good listen. The subtle differences can hardly be felt under real world conditions though earphone quality matters hugely)


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 8, 2010)

NaiNo said:
			
		

> ^^^ he he he. And acccording to this expert (he consider himself as one, sadly) we are n00bs



Suffering from reading incomprehension? I didn't claim to be an expert and I called *you* a n00b, not to others (except for the user who proudly flaunts his ID as noobdroid). 

BTW, didn't you say you wish to ignore my post? Either you read and comment on my post or ignore it. Your inability to remain firm on a stand is making u look like a supreme flip-flopper...how will you train your buddies then!!  



jetboy said:


> Dude you are nothing but just a joke on this thread!!!



and this coming from *you* who has absolutely no value / standing on the forums. Who are you anyways? 



jetboy said:


> You are showing up how to support a single thing that BELONGS to you and just support it BECAUSE you have bought it..Fine be happy with what you have bought and stop bothering others!!!



Why the hell *you* are getting bothered? You can always stop reading my posts if they are not upto your taste..



jetboy said:


> The way you are arguing and fighting with literally everyone shows on how BAD can you be on a public forum. Remember not only registered users but others can also view your post!! All in all people like you make the forum look BAD.



Blissfully ignorant, aren't you? You have been a constant participant in this so called 'fight', so you have no right to complain. And there is nothing BAD in what I am doing here, unless you have some twisted definition of "bad".  



jetboy said:


> Ya one more thing on getting "teamed up" as you have termed...YOU have chosen to be away from the group by arguing and fighting with almost everyone. Where as others are just proving things or sharing what they have read and understood from other well know sites



Good. I am doing the same. I can post the replies of posters who have agreed with me on various points, but at this point, you are not worth the bother.  



jetboy said:


> People who support G3 are your friends and others are you enemy  Man grow up!!!



Lol...you sure like to draw imaginary conclusions. Having a 'club' is not same as 'being enemies'. Its tiring to explain these basic things to barely language-literate people. *sigh*   



jetboy said:


> Last thing...about the poll...Please check your previous post...In almost every alternate post you have been PROUDLY shouting as G3 is ahead with more than half what O1 has got...Dude O1 had not launched at that time...Now as people are getting to know about O1 the poll is reflecting it..



I spoke about polls as you were constantly lying about O1 being more popular and better than G3. If that time O1 wasn't even launched, you made an ass out of yourself by conducting such a poll pre-maturely. 



jetboy said:


> @NainO: Dude I need a training too



He can definitely train you in "preaching but not following"! 



noobdroid said:


> And yeah really GROW UP kiddo!!!!!



a n00b telling others to grow up! HAHAHAHAHA..joke of the day! I choose to ignore rest of your post due to horrible English. Bye!

Sam & Niraj...I will reply to you sometime later..


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd like everyone to post in sane language without insults and personal remarks, especially Aditya11.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

all LG O1 owners & those who planning get one in future. a small BAD news: LG Optimus One P500 won't be getting Gingerbread update.

i didn't liked that news at all


----------



## me1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> all LG O1 owners & those who planning get one in future. a small BAD news: LG Optimus One P500 won't be getting Gingerbread update.
> 
> i didn't liked that news at all




???
I should of waited for aria to be launched. I was looking for this phone last month..but sadly no one knew when or if it will be launched here...
Oh well..


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

& price? it maybe priced high & how can you say Aria will get gingerbread? it too mayn't get as it isn't highend. 

but i not need gingerbread, if LG (or some LG fanboys, developers) can deliver honeycomb


----------



## me1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I checked the link...
I think the phone will get the update. Don't see any reason why it wouldn't and just as written in that article you posted..whoever is posted on facebook is not well informed.

You know a few days back, there were some misinformed idiots strolling on youtube saying that Galaxy3 will not get froyo update thus misleading everyone else..including me(yeah..I can be stupid sometimes ..well, most of the times)
But Galaxy3 is getting its update now, or probably already has.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

i sure if this news gets public (already had), O1's sales will take a tremendous blow. mayn't stop & surely won't but will cost them in millions. *LG is idiot or what?* never seen a company spell out such *classified info* before. truly, one have to ask himself, was LG joking? or is it overproud/jealous of itself or someone hit LG on its head (had LG been a human)?


----------



## me1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sam, Aria is a better phone, better than wildfire. If launched we get a 5mp camera, HTC brand, and a good resolution. I am assuming it wont be priced more than wildfire. Its launched by at&t in us as their first htc android phone..low range phone, so i guess its a good low range phone..not priced more than wildfire.

Edit: I know, at&t launch is not reason enough for it be a good low range htc phone, but review say that its better than wildfire and it might not cost more than wildfire.

Anyway, I don't regret I have the optimus one..
any phone will be outdated over a period of time..there's always something better launching...in some time we all might have to move on to better phones. For now, what we have here in india is good.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

me1 said:


> I checked the link...
> I think the phone will get the update. Don't see any reason why it wouldn't and just as written in that article you posted..whoever is posted on facebook is not well informed.



hope your words comes true but anyway, see. SE Xperia was launched way earlier, got 2.1 just a week ago. when others are getting 2.2-2.3 (Nexus 1 got). so LG even if it doesn't get 2.3, i don't think its a big loss, until LG releases new firmware or some hybrid firmware that further increases battery life (i would love to enjoy 3 days of moderate usage). 

but i don't think anyone can just post on Facebook. its not a user, but a page. a page maintained by LG through which communicates with most users (not everyone follow LG blogs or mobile news). so if its true, LG will get *Idiotic award of 2010*. if its false than *worst joke of 2010*.



me1 said:


> You know a few days back, there were some misinformed idiots strolling on youtube saying that Galaxy3 will not get froyo update thus misleading everyone else..inclucing me(yeah..I can be stupid sometimes ..well, most of the times)
> But Galaxy3 is getting its update now, or probably already has.



no. G3 will get froyo update & it was confirmed by Samsung. so even if Indian G3 didn't got the update, it'll later, maybe early next yr. 

but same has been done by LG. they themselves told (that facebook page belongs to LG) O1 won't get gingerbread. this is truly ridiculous. now only Samsung need to say that G3 "may" get 2.3. 

but 1 thing i noticed is, LG told O1 won't get gingerbread update (they may skip gingerbread & head for honeycomb as its a major update). & GSM Arena expanded it by saying, neither gingerbread or any future updates (which they mean honeycomb, icecream, etc). i think GSMArena too did some kind of mistake here. wish its a mistake on part of LG or GSM arena.

but yes, if LG lowers price to 11-11.5k as compensation for not getting 2.3 update, i think most will be delighted.



me1 said:


> Sam, Aria is a better phone, better than wildfire. If launched we get a *5mp camera*, *HTC brand*, and *a good resolution.* I am assuming it wont be priced more than wildfire. Its launched by at&t in us as their first htc android phone..so i guess its good!
> 
> Edit: I know, at&t launch is not reason enough to be good, but the reviews say its good.



ok, so heres the estimated price of Aria here: 
LG O1 = 12.5k
HTC brand = 2-3k.
5Mp camera = 1.5-2.5k
good resolution = 2k-3k
--------------------------------
TOTAL: 12.5k + 5.5k-8.5k = 18-21k. 

SO, is 18k in any sense falls in budget section? HELL NO. if 21k?  better i stick to O1 or G3 or anything of that kind.

a 18-21k mobile bound to be good. but for me & most fellow Indians, it'll make a big hole in their pocket. also i planning get O1 if i find it for 12k (my budget. i am poor  )



me1 said:


> Anyway, I don't regret I have the optimus one..
> any phone will be outdated over a period of time..there's always something better launching...in some time we all might have to move on to better phones. For now, what we have here in india is good.



i think you made a good decision buying it. cause in GSM Arena's review a few points they mentioned caught my attention:

1. *first page.* look at the advantage & disadvantage list. advantage is many. disadvantage is next to none. & frankly, you won't get a good mobile with so much features & good build quality for less than that price. some sacrifice have to be made. 

2. *title. *1 & a half mobile. i not sure what that means but i feel its getting 1.5mobile for price of 1. no better way to describe the value of a mobile.

3.* last page.* did they told any mobile was/is better than it? NO. LG O1 is close to perfect. the mobiles that beat it (somehow) are all 20k mobiles. even LG Arena failed beat it. when i was reading the review, it surprised me most. no competitor was able get close (10-15k).

so, i don't think when boss (GSM Arena) says its good, why should listen to others or try expand those minor flaws into another controversial issue


----------



## me1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sam, aria will not be priced 18-20k because people would rather take Desire.
As for optimus one being available for 12k. I think you could still get that for 12k, if you bargained. try! If you want to wait for a month..the price might fall further..i am only guessing. Then again, a better phone might be launched..
I think you should just buy whatever you find impressive now and ofcourse whaever is in your budget now, because anyways, even if we buy the current best phone..it will only remain the best until something else is launched.
I wonder why this debate is still going on. Is it so hard to understand? Galaxy 3 had its moment..then came optimus one..next will be something else...
One doesn't have to be better than the other, and sometimes its only a matter of personal choice.
Also, when we have many choices, there can be more than one right choice.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

me1 said:


> Sam, aria will not be priced 18-20k because people would rather take Desire.



maybe HTC will offer Aria for a bit less. even if its priced at 17k, in no way it can be compared to O1. O1 is a budget handset so can't even run flash context, no cam flash, camera is ONLY 3.2Mp, screen is small (3.2" only). resolution is low. 

and from the H/W info you told me, Aria looks like a O1 killer & will be priced like one. 



me1 said:


> As for optimus one being available for 12k. I think you could still get that for 12k, if you bargained. try! If you want to wait for a month..the price might fall further..i am only guessing. Then again, a better phone might be launched..



i have no option but to wait for Christmas time (exam going on).



me1 said:


> I think you should just buy whatever you find impressive now and ofcourse whaever is in your budget now, because anyways, even if we buy the current best phone..it will only remain the best until something else is launched.



i like LG O1 only  good HW & software for good price.



me1 said:


> I wonder why this debate is still going on. Is it so hard to understand? Galaxy 3 had its moment..then came optimus one..next will be something else...
> One doesn't have to be better than the other, and sometimes its only a matter of personal choice.
> Also, when we have many choices, there can be more than one right choice.



i'll say like this: "jis android mobile ka koi update nehi hota, usko XDA forum ka support hota hain"  if they can port 2.3 to wildfire, one can port 2.3 to O1 also. but i waiting for Cryogenic mod. hope they adopt O1 also (currently only highend mobiles in their hit list).


----------



## me1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i have no option but to wait for Christmas time (exam going on).
> 
> i like LG O1 only  good HW & software for good price.



Well, if you like it, go ahead, buy it. Good for me, I can bother you with my silly issues with using the phone..since we both will have same phones 
Not trying to convince you into buying the aria, just wanted to say, it maybe even lesser than wildfire because it does not have radio. Its a low end phone even in Europe.




Sam.Shab said:


> i'll say like this: "jis android mobile ka koi update nehi hota, usko XDA forum ka support hota hain"  if they can port 2.3 to wildfire, one can port 2.3 to O1 also. but i waiting for Cryogenic mod. hope they adopt O1 also (currently only highend mobiles in their hit list



There is also the Phandroid forum and Android forum. Don't know if they help in technical issues, rooting and stuff..I haven't really looked through the forums.
Well, I don't understand a lot of technical stuff so I don't bother with it.
I don't know what cryogenic mod is and there are lot of technical stuff discussed in this thread, that went over my head.
Like i said in one of my posts in my other thread, I am not tech savvy. Infact, I am tech-ignorant(if that is even a word).


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 8, 2010)

Darn it even I am trying to get the phone in price range of 11-12k.... I am trying to get from a friend on a dealer price lets see what he has to offer.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

me1 said:


> Well, if you like it, go ahead, buy it. Good for me, I can bother you with my silly issues with using the phone..since we both will have same phones
> Not trying to convince you into buying the aria, just wanted to say, it maybe even lesser than wildfire because it does not have radio. Its a low end phone even in Europe.
> 
> than........ its a good mobile but mayn't be for me. my no.1 priority is battery. most of day time i not at home & browse net+music. camera is of lowest priority. so a good backup is really necessary. also i don't like HTC mobile's looks. all look the same. same design on almost every mobile.
> ...


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 8, 2010)

just read this comment in gsm arena 



> --Tim Meader Also Dan Morrill of Google just updated on twitter with the following (LG's info on this is bogus): "Random note: there's no hard minimum processor requirement for Gingerbread. Trust me, if there were I'd know. " and followed-up by, "Android has never had hard processor reqmts, tho older devices do fall behind. GB H/W needs are similar to Froyo". I don't qualify a 3 week old phone as "old". If LG does, it's their own fault for releasing such outdated hardware (which runs Froyo BEAUTIFULLY however) and passing it as a new phone.
> Hace 15 horas



so LG may not get 2.3 officially but we can thru XDA


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ yup. told so in his twitter page. now lets see if LG makes any announcement or provides any statement for such an announcement/reply.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 9, 2010)

LG pulls back, 'will evaluate' upgrading Optimus series to Gingerbread when specs and source code are public -- Engadget





_


----------



## NainO (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^ Great news friend.
BTW i m satisfied with my *new O1*


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> based on what kind of theory you put forward such a point?



It is a fact that Android OS is still lagging behind, with a large margin, to iOS when it comes to supporting 3D games. That's why a major overhaul in that department in expected in the upcoming OS updates. When Android initially launched, it was a buggy mess, but slowly n surely they have smoothened out things, made tons of improvements to music and multimedia. Eventually even 3D games will benefit in the same way. Rest assured, by the time it happens (Gingerbread and above), you will find MUCH better smartphones in market than G3 or O1. So AT THIS POINT IN TIME, there is no use of advocating GPU scores as their practical use is questionable.   



Sam.Shab said:


> i disagree here. O1 battery backup is more than G3, as mentioned by many (users, reviewers & also in comments). only after G3 got that froyo mod, does it stand a chance against O1 in battery backup.



USER reviews and comments are still incoming...so we should wait still. OTOH, since G3 with FroYo already shows improved battery performance, such comparison doesn't hold much weight anyways.  



niraj87 said:


> @Aditya
> 
> About the O1, dont u get it that I dont talk abt GPU only?



May be you aren't but others are, as if that's such an important thing. I have already addressed GPU issue above. 



niraj87 said:


> In addition to O1's GPU,
> 
> 1. Froyo + 256MB extra RAM makes O1 *smarter* than G3 at 1K extra.



Can we drop the play of words and concentrate on practicalities? Its not like G3 has 128 MB RAM and it lags horribly when multitasking. O1 has double the amount of RAM, but as I have already said multiple times, I doubt HOW WHEN AND WHERE such RAM will show drastic improvements in day to day usage of the phone. Besides, G3 too has access to FroYO now.   



niraj87 said:


> 2. O1's video recording is much better when compared to a wide array of Android phones in the category of under 15k, which includes the G3 (which is crap). Didnt u download n compare the three videos I'd posted here i.e.



All those videos look crap in general and you are still telling me how O1 is better than G3. This is similar to choosing between a 3 MP CAM and 3.2 MP. BOTH SUCK! I wonder how many users actually expect to record GOOD videos with a 12k device. I cannot think marginally better video recording performance should a selling point for O1.   



niraj87 said:


> 3. No one wud prefer compromising while reading webpages, doc/pdf due to resolution issue.



Who is compromising? I read text heavy sites DAILY on my phone..no pixelization! You tell me to experience the multimedia performance of O1, but have you checked how the text actually on G3 while browsing and reading?



niraj87 said:


> 4. Not a majority of users prefer to root n void out warranty, so not supporting live wallpapers means u wont be able to enjoy a great feature of Android.



I am surprised why no one knows that when you UNRoot the phone, the warranty is gained back. Also, besides live wallpapers, MANY great features of Android are enabled by rooting, specifically a reliable back-up of free and paid apps along with better overall access control of your OS. And yes, TONS of users DO feel like rooting their phone...one look at the XDA forums and you will understand how many n00bs come asking for rooting instructions and report success and feel nice about themselves!!!!



niraj87 said:


> 5. Please dont compare a huge International brand to Indian brands like Spice, Videocon, Micromax, etc. Please first prove how bigger Samsung is than LG. These two brands are being compared like the good old SE vs Nokia, where there cant be a clear winner, since there r many factors to judge a brand n u havent studied any of these brands enough to claim which is bigger.



I do not need to prove anything, as I already said brand name is a PERCEPTION and for numerous reasons Samsungs seems a better known brand FOR MOBILES than LG. The fact that you need to consider whether a company is International and Indian, itself is one such contributing factor to your PERCEPTION of why LG is a better brand. I am sure you will not be able to 'prove' why a brand, just because is Indian, should automatically be inferior to International brands. No wonder both Spice and Macromaxx are investing heavily into brand awareness and advertising their Android offerings..        



niraj87 said:


> If the G3 wud've had a balanced set of capabilities, it wud be a good contender.



O1 and G3 at best equal out given pros and cons of each. As a brand however, I will always prefer Samsung over LG.  



niraj87 said:


> Who the hell said the multimedia features are not important? When I say that the G3 is imbalanced, it means it could have had 640x480 video playback, but better resolution and video recording. When u havent tried out an O1, how wud u know the multimedia capabilities of it. Believe me, u wont hear an O1 user complaining abt the audio quality, video playback, video recording (comparing Android phones of under 15k), which is what I mean by a balanced set of features.



And how many users have *you* seen complaining about video recording of G3? Its not like one is ten times inferior than another..Face this, video recording is not as important as you are making it out to be.

In the end, I think we have had enough of this debate and there is nothing to be gained anymore by discussing further. Let users decide whether brand name matters to them (Samsung- G3) or marginal improvements (LG O1), some of which are anyways achievable even of G3 (FroYO, Live Wallapapers, Superb multimedia etc)


----------



## NainO (Dec 9, 2010)

Cnet says -

If your phone runs Froyo, it should run Gingerbread


----------



## NavFrequency (Dec 9, 2010)

Somewhere I read that G3's low screen resolution actually helps in saving battery juice.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2010)

NainO said:


> BTW i m satisfied with my *new O1*



how big a hole was made in your pocket? congrats 



Aditya11 said:


> It is a fact that Android OS is still lagging behind, with a large margin, to iOS when it comes to supporting 3D games. That's why a major overhaul in that department in expected in the upcoming OS updates. When Android initially launched, it was a buggy mess, but slowly n surely they have smoothened out things, made tons of improvements to music and multimedia. Eventually even 3D games will benefit in the same way. Rest assured, by the time it happens (Gingerbread and above), you will find MUCH better smartphones in market than G3 or O1. So AT THIS POINT IN TIME, there is no use of advocating GPU scores as their practical use is questionable.



yes. what you told is correct, but the old (mobile i.e. current gen mobile) user don't wasn't to be left in the cold. cause 2.3 brings support for better games or something i read, can't quite remember. so this mean chances of better games coming to Android. but will require 2.3 or better.



Aditya11 said:


> USER reviews and comments are still incoming...so we should wait still. OTOH, since G3 with FroYo already shows improved battery performance, such comparison doesn't hold much weight anyways.



what i read is the Froyo mod resolved that infamous battery bug (which is good), but didn't improved the battery life in any other way. means now you'll get the official battery life or the backup time you were suppose to get. or are you getting a bit more extra juice than expected 



NavFrequency said:


> Somewhere I read that G3's low screen resolution actually helps in saving battery juice.



where? link please.


----------



## NavFrequency (Dec 9, 2010)

Review: My One Week Experience with Samsung I5801 A.K.A. Samsung Galaxy 3

Read Battery review.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 9, 2010)

@Aditya11,
So basically ,the things Galaxy 3 sucks at is not important to you, right ? 
And, you proclaim that it should not be important to others. 
Yeah, right..ROFL!!


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 9, 2010)

@naino
 did u buy the phone >? congrats man.how much did u pay for it !

do some benchmarks and a review(hands-on) and post it here 



Hrithan2020 said:


> @Aditya11,
> So basically ,the things Galaxy 3 sucks at is not important to you, right ?
> And, you proclaim that it should not be important to others.
> Yeah, right..ROFL!!



still comparing b/w two phones which has a 1 k difference is worthless,
we asked to post the pro's and con's of each phone(as in 1/2 page) so the user's who are planning to buy it can come to a conclusion. instead of that if the phone 1 lacks something then its not a problem but state it here so i or all can choose a damn phone !

im not saying that the owner shouldnt give up on their phone but there has to be a limit for it, or else move this thread to fight\flame club and carry over there


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 9, 2010)

tejaslok said:


> @naino
> still comparing b/w two phones which has a 1 k difference is worthless,
> we asked to post the pro's and con's of each phone(as in 1/2 page) so the user's who are planning to buy it can come to a conclusion. instead of that if the phone 1 lacks something then its not a problem but state it here so i or all can choose a damn phone !
> 
> im not saying that the owner shouldnt give up on their phone but there has to be a limit for it, or else move this thread to fight\flame club and carry over there



Notice that I didn't mention anything about comparison. But, I do feel that when I am buying a phone, whether the budget be 12k or 20k , my requirements would basically remain the same (of course with some compromises).. It is rather pretentious to assume that, noone wants VGA recording in this range, and that it is useless and low-res, just because it is his opinion, he s (I prefer, recording in VGA, coz, it is a good balance between quality and size it occupies in disk).


Anyway, you get my point, but I doubt, the person I intended to will 
We'll probably get to see even more rambling from the guy..Let's see ..


----------



## funzuloo (Dec 9, 2010)

How to install apps on Micro SD Card?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 9, 2010)

funzuloo said:


> How to install apps on Micro SD Card?



if the phone is running Froyo, use application 'Apps2SD' to move apps to SD Card.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 9, 2010)

@naino
dude you bought the phone .. Congratsss!!!!!

please post in your unbiased reviews please .. m still waiting to get mine...


----------



## funzuloo (Dec 9, 2010)

Not all apps can be moved to SD 
How to move all apps to SD?


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 10, 2010)

@ Aditya 

How many ppl own a digicam? The difference between the video recording qualities of the O1 (& GT540) and G3 is very very remarkable. At this price range, u can do with this much of quality, coz no other Android phone gives u this at the price. The quality doesnt only depend upon the no. of fps, but also the rec. resolution and the color reproduction, to name a few of the factors. Nokia 5800's 30fps sucks compared to the 17fps of the LG GT540 n the G3's rec sucks compared to even the old SE K530i of mine, which itself sucked, tho it had a great photo capture at 2mp ! This is not my opinion, but a fact with video proofs, that I posted recently.

Also, there is something that u prefer n something that others do. If, in the end everything was based upon personal preference, then none of the benchmarks, specifications, expert reviews, etc. wud be important at all. Similarly, I wud say that I'm satisfied with the 170mb of RAM (for example) in my GT540, n the G3 doesnt have anything better than my phone except the capacitive screen ! More points can be made, but I guess u must now be able to understand others' preferences, too.


----------



## jetboy (Dec 10, 2010)

NainO said:


> ^^^ Great news friend.
> BTW i m satisfied with my *new O1*




Hey Congrats bro...way to go...Waiting for an review from you soon. Please do bring it on asap


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 10, 2010)

funzuloo said:


> Not all apps can be moved to SD
> How to move all apps to SD?



Refer to this:
Android 2.2 Froyo Tips: Install Applications to the SD Card by Default | Mobile Phone Blog

BTW looks like O1 will be getting the Gingerbread update  At least what LG US has said.... (Read it on XDA)


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 10, 2010)

and finally!!!

LG commits to upgrading Optimus Ones to Gingerbread, angry hordes abate -- Engadget




_


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> and finally!!!
> 
> LG commits to upgrading Optimus Ones to Gingerbread, angry hordes abate -- Engadget


Great news that. I'm thinking of buying Optimus One. It just seems a more rounded and slightly better fone than Galaxy 3 to me.


----------



## NainO (Dec 10, 2010)

@sam, noobdroid, tejaslok & jetboy

Thnx 
Bought it in 12.5k...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2010)

ico said:


> Great news that. I'm thinking of buying Optimus One. It just seems a more rounded and slightly better fone than Galaxy 3 to me.



yes. Better display and 512MB of RAM, Froyo, in-line for Gingerbread makes it a better phone than G3.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2010)

^^ a off-topic question (wanted PM you but now other members too can reply):

whats difference between a processor (ARM 11) & a SOC? cause AFAIK, the snapdragon processor (as we say) or the Samsung hummingbird or TI OMAP are all SOC or chipsets, using a ARM licensed processor with some GPU or 2D-3D accelerator with their own modem & other video outs thrown in.

also the processors used (ARM based) are they manufactured by ARM or the architecture licensed by ARM & the customers (TI, Qualcomm) make it themselves? cause in the Nokia handsets they say its based on ARM11 processor directly.


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> whats difference between a processor (ARM 11) & a SOC? cause AFAIK, the snapdragon processor (as we say) or the Samsung hummingbird or TI OMAP are all SOC or chipsets, using a ARM licensed processor with some GPU or 2D-3D accelerator with their own modem & other video outs thrown in.


You pretty much answered yourself.  ARM 11 is just the processor. SoC is like having multiple things along with the processor in a single chip itself.



Sam.Shab said:


> also the processors used (ARM based) are they manufactured by ARM or the architecture licensed by ARM & the customers (TI, Qualcomm) make it themselves? cause in the Nokia handsets they say its based on ARM11 processor directly.


ARM doesn't make any processor. They only design the architecture and license it. Companies like Qualcomm make the chips.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2010)

ico said:


> You pretty much answered yourself.  ARM 11 is just the processor. SoC is like having multiple things along with the processor in a single chip itself.



well yes. 1st confusion cleared by myself 



ico said:


> ARM doesn't make any processor. They only design the architecture and license it. Companies like Qualcomm make the chips.



but looking at this (taken from GSMArena, Nokia 5230):



> CPU	ARM 11 434 MHz processor



this was making me confused. i know ARM itself doesn't make the processors but here its written directly ARM !! without any other name. any explanation for this? or Nokia makes SOC for its own smartphones?


----------



## noja (Dec 10, 2010)

Huawei mobiles are coming to india this month and will have the cheapest android phone for 10k

Edit: Their cheapest


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2010)

^^ Ideos X5 & X6? or Ideos U8150? the mobiles are good but the battery life surely going to be a matter of laugh. 

AFAIK, Spice will sell some Huawei mobiles under its own brand. also the price will definitely not be above 12k.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @Aditya11,
> So basically ,the things Galaxy 3 sucks at is not important to you, right ?
> And, you proclaim that it should not be important to others.
> Yeah, right..ROFL!!



Your constant attempts to put words in my mouth are amusing! You seem to be too fond of my writing style to continually address me on something or other and expect my reply!  

Regarding brands, here is one interesting thing and I should have used it much sooner while debating about brands! 

The Icons of Trust readers survey in Digit November'10 issue.  

Trust Index for cell phone brands: Nokia leads with 89 points on the scale of 0-100, *SAMSUNG IS SECOND WITH 85 POINTS* and *LG is on the EIGHTH place with 73 points*. The write up also says this: "*A lot of people trust Samsung over LG*, although both are Korean brands" (page 43)

Take this as you will... and hopefully this should "prove" something to some people who were constantly asking for the same..


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i know ARM itself doesn't make the processors but here its written directly ARM !! without any other name. any explanation for this? or Nokia makes SOC for its own smartphones?


May be they just source it. 

Nokia N8 - Full phone specifications


> ARM 11 680 MHz processor



*img401.imageshack.us/img401/2320/nokian8pcb675.th.jpg

seems like Broadcom  (yellow outline)

*Edit:* found a source: *www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2010/10/8/nokia-n8-caught-bare-naked.aspx

yea, I won't be ripping apart my Nokia 5800 for you. 



Aditya11 said:


> Trust Index for cell phone brands: Nokia leads with 89 points on the scale of 0-100, SAMSUNG IS SECOND WITH 85 POINTS and LG is on the EIGHTH place with 73 points. The write up also says this: "A lot of people trust Samsung over LG, although both are Korean brands" (page 43)


ok I agree....but LG Optimus One is a better phone than Samsung Galaxy 3??


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 10, 2010)

ico said:


> ok I agree....but LG Optimus One is a better phone than Samsung Galaxy 3??



Question is "how much" better..and are you willing to go with an inferior brand (inferior, based on user survey).


----------



## NainO (Dec 10, 2010)

But LG made a great come back with their optimus series (optimus one, optimus s and optimus 7)...
Most of the people dont even know about this series 

BTW Icon of Trust placed ASUS at 8th place in Laptops and Notebooks category. And according to desibond ASUS is the most reliable brand in this category.
The reason is lack of knowledge/penetration.


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> Question is "how much" better..and are you willing to go with an inferior brand (inferior, based on user survey).


Twice the RAM, better screen resolution, VGA recording and Gingerbread already confirmed.

These "user surveys" just determine the popularity; nothing else.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 11, 2010)

ico said:


> seems like Broadcom  (yellow outline)



yah, thats a Broadcom chip (the trademark on the chip)



ico said:


> yea, I won't be ripping apart my Nokia 5800 for you.



thanks a lot buddy. really helped. well about the 5800, you can send it to me, i'll do it myself 



Aditya11 said:


> Question is "how much" better..and are you willing to go with an inferior brand (inferior, based on user survey).



i don't think theres any use talking about what "was", but what you get now. what LG was, is a not so famous brand in case of mobiles. what LG is, is trying to be a better brand. and they are heading in the right direction. and if not you, others will agree. i do agree Samsung is better, but that doesn't mean any & all Samsung mobile will be better than LG. in that sense, Apple better than Samsung, why not go for Apple. cause it doesn't offers that much value as Samsung. heck !!! its too costly to be compared with budget handset.



NainO said:


> But LG made a great come back with their optimus series (optimus one, optimus s and optimus 7)...
> Most of the people dont even know about this series
> 
> BTW Icon of Trust placed ASUS at 8th place in Laptops and Notebooks category. And according to desibond ASUS is the most reliable brand in this category.
> The reason is lack of knowledge/penetration.



exactly. 



ico said:


> These "user surveys" just determine the popularity; nothing else.



if same is done in case of processors, Intel:AMD:VIA. outcome will be something like 99:1:0 (best possible scenario). maybe same in case of discrete graphics as most peoples (not of metropolitan) are still in the age of XFX 8600GT.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 11, 2010)

NainO said:


> But LG made a great come back with their optimus series (optimus one, optimus s and optimus 7)...
> Most of the people dont even know about this series



Whether such come back is really "great" is yet to be seen..and I am not talking only in terms marginally better hardware..a "brand trust" comprises of many things than that.  



NainO said:


> BTW Icon of Trust placed ASUS at 8th place in Laptops and Notebooks category. And according to desibond ASUS is the most reliable brand in this category.



From what I read, he also advises to stay away from LG brand! It is upto you to rely on a collective user survey or not..



NainO said:


> The reason is lack of knowledge/penetration.



That's just guesswork..



			
				ico said:
			
		

> These "user surveys" just determine the popularity; nothing else.



You are wrong. There is rather detailed explanation of how the Trust points are calculated and it requires users to partake in a comprehensive questionnaire. I encourage you to check page 42 since its too long to type / post here.



Sam.Shab said:


> i don't think theres any use talking about what "was", but what you get now. what LG was, is a not so famous brand in case of mobiles. what LG is, is trying to be a better brand.



Only thing is, the "Was" was just a month back! I am surprised that when I actually do present some sort of proof of brand superiority, people are still finding excuses to defend LG..and then *I* am termed as biased! lol



Sam.Shab said:


> in that sense, Apple better than Samsung, why not go for Apple. cause it doesn't offers that much value as Samsung. heck !!! its too costly to be compared with budget handset.



It is not about hardware and price...it is about which brand you TRUST!! and clearly most of the cell phone buyer's trust Samsung brand WAY MORE than LG, and that is, as of now, a FACT. Let that not stop *you* from buying an LG still, of course!


----------



## akay56 (Dec 11, 2010)

hi

i have been following this thread since its infancy, as i myself was interested in either these two phones or the Motorola Charm. (Any Moto Charm users pls pls pls do post some opinion on this forum)

but the objective of this post here is to inform the forummers and just in case others have not noticed yet that the LG Optimus One (T) has been included as one the *Top 10 smartphones of 2010 by Cnet*. personally i feel 'Nuff said on this topic.

Top smartphones of 2010 - Best smartphones of 2010 (photos) - CNET Reviews

BTW moto charm users... waiting to hear from you folks.


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 11, 2010)

someone voted the poll !!!

its 1 down to draw with samsung one


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2010)

Currently the poll stands 27-27.

I'm restarting it as both the fones have been launched and reviews are out too. We need to get rid of the speculative votes before the launch of Optimus One.

Transforming it from *"Which one will be the next best VFM Andriod?"* to *"Which is the best VFM Android?"*


----------



## utkarsh009 (Dec 11, 2010)

I voted here for lg optimus one coz of following reasons:-
7.2 mbps hsdpa, better resolution, more ram. but i still need recommendations for purchasing a phone. which is better? G3 or O1? and let me tell you that i want hsdpa to be 7.2 mbps and os to be upgradable to gingerbread. tell me if G3 satisfies it or else i'll buy  O1 as soon as it is launched in ranchi.


----------



## Joker (Dec 11, 2010)

optimus one kicking arse in the new poll..it seems...



utkarsh009 said:


> I voted here for lg optimus one coz of following reasons:-
> 7.2 mbps hsdpa, better resolution, more ram. but i still need recommendations for purchasing a phone. which is better? G3 or O1? and let me tell you that i want hsdpa to be 7.2 mbps and os to be upgradable to gingerbread. tell me if G3 satisfies it or else i'll buy  O1 as soon as it is launched in ranchi.


go for optimus one.

rated higher on gsmarena too by voters


----------



## noja (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking at default features of both phones, lg does win in everything but multimedia capability. But if you make use of third party apps, you can have a clear winner, optimus one.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, now O1 seems to be winning by far,in the new poll.. 
No surprises there..


----------



## als2 (Dec 12, 2010)

ok friends been busy lately
maybe someone already said about video resolution O1 support
here is update from my side
1. Battery is realy good 
tip: lower your sync time of app. like twitter,facebook to improve battery.kill background app.
i am getting easily 1.5 days with 30 min cal,3 hr internet,2-3 hr songs, lots of messaging 

2:Video playback
stop using default video player as it only supports resolution till 480*320
use third party app. i am using rock player and i can easily watch video of resolution 640*480 without any lag .


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 12, 2010)

@als2,
Thanks for the info.

Are you facing any issues with the phone being detected when connecting to PC via USB?
Some friend was saying there were issues..


----------



## noja (Dec 12, 2010)

als2 said:


> ok friends been busy lately
> maybe someone already said about video resolution O1 support
> here is update from my side
> 1. Battery is realy good
> ...



rock player is trial can you play full 3 hour movie on it?
Did you try 720p?
Which mode of rock player are you using, hardware or software? Which format of video did you try and what container? Gsm arena gave this phone pretty bad marks in the music playback department saying that its got some bad stereo crosstalk etc


----------



## zeu5 (Dec 12, 2010)

guys i am following this thread since birth.. and i ma going to buy optimus...till lack of flash would hurt me ... but at this price range its ok... for me resolution is one big issue in galaxy 3...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Are you facing any issues with the phone being detected when connecting to PC via USB?
> Some friend was saying there were issues..



the problems reported are of 2 kinds: 

1. error in mem card.
2. some say drivers don't install (cause they connect is as modem).


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 12, 2010)

zeu5 said:


> guys i am following this thread since birth.. and i ma going to buy optimus...till lack of flash would hurt me ... but at this price range its ok... for me resolution is one big issue in galaxy 3...



Good luck 
Regarding the flash, it is one of my least wanted features. (In the sense, that among all the features Froyo came loaded with, Flash just might be least exciting of them all for me  ) In fact, outside of youtube,(for which, anyway there is an app for, and which in my opinion works better) I hardly watch any videos. (I am using Froyo, and have never found use for the Flash plugin. Of course, if you do rely on some video streaming sites which offer only flash content and want to access it on your mobile, it may be necessary..)


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 12, 2010)

I found an equalizer for Android phones. It does work on my LG Optimus GT540. See if it installs on ur phone.

AudioEffect.apk - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## als2 (Dec 12, 2010)

noja said:


> rock player is trial can you play full 3 hour movie on it?
> Did you try 720p?
> Which mode of rock player are you using, hardware or software? Which format of video did you try and what container? Gsm arena gave this phone pretty bad marks in the music playback department saying that its got some bad stereo crosstalk etc



format:AVI
ahem version of Rock Player so full (currently using act 1 video player which is a lot better than rock player)
no 720P tried 
music playback is great(using winamp and player pro)


can someone help me to edit internet setting of idea internet
-where to edit setting and how to get internet setting


----------



## fa4u (Dec 13, 2010)

I sold my SG3...

SG3 has these issues:

1. Old Android EClair version. So slow and sluggish
2. No official update to froyo by samsung for India
3. Not so good battery life.
4. 50% battery indicator for charging..rest 50% has green filled color rest shows winamp logo type of logo for charging..feels as if only 50% is being charged
5. Samsung Kies is useless.gives u lotta game option but when u try downloading it says google doesnt support for this phone so its blocked
6. NO LIVE WAllpaper..i know u can configure but not every1 is a techie here..i sure am not..
7. Horrible gaming..just 2d game work and that too very slowly..no 3d game support...


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 13, 2010)

My pal "Jetboy" got the O1 in a very good deal with many freebies and very good headphones not like the ones in shown in the above pictures. 

The earlier pictures of bundled headphones got me sad as I would have to shelve more money to buy goood ones but the bundled ones in my area is real cool and sounds really great.. will be getting mine tomorrow had only 5 pieces in my city and last one left for me..


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 13, 2010)

@ Noobdroid/Jetboy 

Tell us more yaar, seems somebody made you an offer you couldn't refuse 
 What? everyone receives different bundles headphones? . Btw, which city are you from? Any idea which headphones Mumbai guys get?


----------



## jetboy (Dec 13, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> My pal "Jetboy" got the O1 in a very good deal with many freebies and very good headphones not like the ones in shown in the above pictures.
> 
> The earlier pictures of bundled headphones got me sad as I would have to shelve more money to buy goood ones but the bundled ones in my area is real cool and sounds really great.. will be getting mine tomorrow had only 5 pieces in my city and last one left for me..




Ya my friend altlast got it...will be waiting for yours to come tomorrow ....


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 13, 2010)

@siddesh:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/134182-mid-range-android-phones-best-phones-look-forward-2.html

If you see in one of the posts, the headphones are not really good looks like some poor quality headsets.. we are getting the earplug headsets and the build quality is really good .. and also got a free wifi card with 2mbps speeds for one month.. hefty downloading can be done.. The picture didnt had the leather case either  the leather case with this one is really well made...

I will get mine tomorrow and will give a very thorough review about the phne with all the bundled things...


----------



## jetboy (Dec 13, 2010)

noobdroid said:


> @siddesh:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/134182-mid-range-android-phones-best-phones-look-forward-2.html
> 
> If you see in one of the posts, the headphones are not really good looks like some poor quality headsets.. we are getting the earplug headsets and the build quality is really good .. and also got a free wifi card with 2mbps speeds for one month.. hefty downloading can be done.. The picture didnt had the leather case either  the leather case with this one is really well made...
> ...



Its for 2 months...


----------



## Dark_Knight (Dec 13, 2010)

Bought O1 today for 11.9k. got some freebies as well(a couple of movie tickets, wifi card something). main reason for choosing this over g3 was 

1. Screen Resolution
2. Froyo out of the box
3. Good reviews of the phone

Well, Transition from Symbian to android (I have used S60 only prior to this in nokia 6600, 3230, n73) is not that easy. Still getting used to it but overall the phone feels nice and comfortable. Havn't used it much though.

n btw how to enable apps2sd??


----------



## NainO (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^ 
Congrats 
setting---> applications---> manage applications
select required application and you can transfer to SD by 'move to SD' option

@jetboy
congrats to you too buddy


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 13, 2010)

omg omg this is so cool prices in 11 -12 k range now  . God I can't wait for my handset. Should I wait till Christmas for more cheap stuff or buy this weekend?

LOL Dark Knight even I've had 3230,6600 (Mom) & N73 (me)  

btw you guys from which city @ Dark Knight @jetboy @noobdroid?

Congrats to NaiNO,Jetboy & Dark Knight for buying O1 and future congrats to noobdroid (lol name) AND MYSELF


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark_Knight said:


> Bought O1 today for 11.9k. got some freebies as well(a couple of movie tickets, wifi card something).



congrats  and price is just awesome. where you brought it from? & free goodies? WOW. first of all the price is so low & now free goodies. its getting harder & harder for me to wait.


----------



## souvikroy1111 (Dec 14, 2010)

can anyone tell which has higher loudspeaker volume optimus one or galaxy 3...m goin to buy any of the two..plz


----------



## Dark_Knight (Dec 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> congrats  and price is just awesome. where you brought it from?



Got it from chandigarh (panchkula to be more precise). had to do some bargaing but it was worth IMO 

And another problem that i m facing. Unable to figure out how to forward sms to groups, there is no option of making lists in contacts. 
Downloaded a couple of apps but dint like them.
Any good app for that purpose, if any1 knows??


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the Optimus One is louder...that's what I've read somewhere while I was surfing, but I'm certainly not sure.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2010)

check GSMArena review of LG O1. they did the sound test so you can have a good & clear idea about the sound level on both devices.


----------



## jetboy (Dec 14, 2010)

NainO said:


> ^^^
> @jetboy
> congrats to you too buddy



Thanks Bro ...please do let me know if you have been doing something happening with the phone ...any cool games, apps , etc ....



siddhesh222 said:


> omg omg this is so cool prices in 11 -12 k range now  . God I can't wait for my handset. Should I wait till Christmas for more cheap stuff or buy this weekend?
> 
> LOL Dark Knight even I've had 3230,6600 (Mom) & N73 (me)
> 
> ...



Thanks dude ...I am in Nasik, Maharastra


[QUOTE=souvikroy1111 said:


> can anyone tell which has higher loudspeaker volume optimus one or galaxy 3...m goin to buy any of the two..plz





siddhesh222 said:


> I think the Optimus One is louder...that's what I've read somewhere while I was surfing, but I'm certainly not sure.





Sam.Shab said:


> check GSMArena review of LG O1. they did the sound test so you can have a good & clear idea about the sound level on both devices.


[/QUOTE]

Ya GSMarena has given the sound output with the decibel..It shows it has large sound than G3


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 14, 2010)

souvikroy1111 said:


> can anyone tell which has higher loudspeaker volume optimus one or galaxy 3...m goin to buy any of the two..plz



The phone is louder than G3 but not louder than G5.



siddhesh222 said:


> omg omg this is so cool prices in 11 -12 k range now  . God I can't wait for my handset. Should I wait till Christmas for more cheap stuff or buy this weekend?
> 
> LOL Dark Knight even I've had 3230,6600 (Mom) & N73 (me)
> 
> ...




thank man, regarding waiting till christmas I am not sure because it is highly doubtful that the prices will drop.. I am city there are very very limited handsets I couldnt risk to wait much longer.






Dark_Knight said:


> Got it from chandigarh (panchkula to be more precise). had to do some bargaing but it was worth IMO
> 
> And another problem that i m facing. Unable to figure out how to forward sms to groups, there is no option of making lists in contacts.
> Downloaded a couple of apps but dint like them.
> Any good app for that purpose, if any1 knows??





Umm that is the problem in android messaging, you can download an app called "handcent messaging" I have used it on my G5 and believe me it makes group messaging very very easy....


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well...why won't prices drop? . That's really sad man, I've been cell-less for like 2 months now and was just waiting for christmas to come, expecting huge price drops. (Didn't buy in diwali coz waited for huawei ideos like a n00b, my bad xD)

Btw you are from Nashik?

Dude, if there is so much demand, they'll order more to stay stocked right? I guess? and I guess availability would be higher in Mumbai....still I'm thinking about buying it this friday idk srsly I'll feel effed up if in christmas they drop price by some 1k more and start offering other cool freebies along with it :/. i'm a big kanjoos as it is evident to all xD


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ from what i read, in terms of battery life IDEOS is a big flop. rest everything good. Micromax Andro could have been a great buy (below 10k) had it used capacitive screen.

price should fall to 11.5k (or equivalent if offered free useless goodies) before 2011. hope what i saying comes true.


----------



## jetboy (Dec 15, 2010)

siddhesh222 said:


> Well...why won't prices drop? . That's really sad man, I've been cell-less for like 2 months now and was just waiting for christmas to come, expecting huge price drops. (Didn't buy in diwali coz waited for huawei ideos like a n00b, my bad xD)
> 
> Btw you are from Nashik?
> 
> Dude, if there is so much demand, they'll order more to stay stocked right? I guess? and I guess availability would be higher in Mumbai....still I'm thinking about buying it this friday idk srsly I'll feel effed up if in christmas they drop price by some 1k more and start offering other cool freebies along with it :/. i'm a big kanjoos as it is evident to all xD



Kanjooos  .....Hey btw you know I had been to Reliance Digital during Diwali and I could see a drop in G3 upto 1500 as a Diwali offer + they were giving some Rs500 coupon on purchase of anything above 5K...So I guess you can visit such places at your end and make use of such offers...Happy Hunting to you Bro


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 15, 2010)

@Sam.Shab: Well dude prices are already 11.5k-11.75k in Mumbai....

@jetboy: Thanks for that jetboy, you further confused me even more lol .Erodov guys told me I should buy as soon as possible coz this phone is selling real fast and stores are having stock issues so price might actually increase.
 One guy said he had been there yesterday to buy it, and it was selling for 11.75k, the shopkeeper told him this is the new stock and the remaining pieces of the older stock got sold at 11.5k on the same day (


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ maybe here its down to 12k but no time to inquire for few days. so even if prices arn't down, should reflect soon. 11.5k will be really killer price (cheaper than G3 while beating it in most of the tests).


----------



## NainO (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you really think LG gonna lower its price to 11k? If they do, then who's gonna buy their Optimus GT 540, people wud just increase their budget and go for Optimus One. Think about it!!! Its a killer deal, already in 11.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

NainO said:


> Do you really think LG gonna lower its price to 11k? If they do, then who's gonna buy their Optimus GT 540, people wud just increase their budget and go for Optimus One. Think about it!!! Its a killer deal, already in 11.5k



yes, 11k is a bit less but as mentioned earlier its selling for 11.5k, so a further discount of 500 bucks won't turn LG's world upside down but will steal G3's life support. also i feel the former FLOP Optimus is no more in production (Optimus duo of one & chic has beaten it to death). and for 11k or so, it goes head on with G3, where it won't win. neither by look, nor by features.

so during Christmas, a price of 11.5k (retail price all over India, even in mobile store) for O1 & a retail price of 10.5k for G3 looks good. and actually makes sense as Huawei IDEOS coming with a cute look & Froyo at 8k (speculated price, expect to pay around 7.5k).


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 15, 2010)

Well got my phone finally ... yay!!!!

Many users said that box said that Flash was supported and the phone doesnt support it. Well the box in my area had a black sticker on "Adobe Flash 10.1" hiding it and even the dealer said that it is not supported in the phones which are being shipped to India so it was hidden.[Transperency of the deal]

First Impression:
1] Phone feels sturdy, doesnt looks cheap. 
2] Speaker sound is louder than G3 not louder than G5.
3] LG on-screen keyboard is not good.
4] Screen resolution is impressive.
5] Bundled ear plugs are upto the mark.
6] Matt finish helps in a big way if you are a G3/G5 user you will get the importance.
7] Screen display in sunlight is poor, you need to increase the the brigthness. [G5 didnt required it even in zero brightness]
8] Lots of media playback supported.
9] Unwanted bundeled apps.
10] Call quality is excellent.
11] Upgradable to android 2.3.
12] Great battery life way better than G5.

More test & results will follow.


----------



## noja (Dec 15, 2010)

now i'm waiting for huawei  a lot of new phones are coming to indian market.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 15, 2010)

Regarding the price and availablity of the stock the news is true. There is a stock problem for Optimus one I had to pay advance to book my phone. When I reached to buy my phone it was the last one left two people took it right away in front of me. 

Big stores reliance digital / mobile store , didnt get the stock a store in my area managed some how.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

@noobdroid, congrats. now i am running out of partners. everyone getting a O1, except me. 

and bundled apps will always be there. and how good is battery life?

BTW, how much you payed for it?

@noja, if you talking about the entry level Huawei mobiles, their battery life isn't good as mentioned in reviews. and Here the mobile maybe slightly tweaked or maybe a bit different & you can expect better battery life (opposite is also a possibility).


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 15, 2010)

Neocore results: 48.8 FPS.
Nena mark: 38 FPS.
Quadrant Benchmark: 429 at par with SE x10i

@ sam :
the battery life lasts 1.5 days with 100% charge and drains in few hours with wi-fi on.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2010)

ok so battery life is avg. BTW what about the price?


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 15, 2010)

i got my phone for 12.5k it was available for 12.8 - 12.9 k .....


----------



## utkarsh009 (Dec 16, 2010)

I finally got my optimus p500 for 12.4 k. really impressive mobile!!!!


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 16, 2010)

yup me too i will have to wait for Christmas or till new year   and wat's the difference in price b/w lg and samsung >?


----------



## noja (Dec 16, 2010)

I digest you to read the whole thread from the start.


----------



## ladoo1985 (Dec 16, 2010)

This phone is available for 12k at my place here in Pune, before bargaining and hope it will be easily available for 11.8 or so.


----------



## noja (Dec 16, 2010)

where exactly in pune? I might buy from there.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 16, 2010)

noja said:


> I digest you to read the whole thread from the start.



did he taste well ?  

I'm aware that s and u is near to d and I. also pressing one more g can be tiring.  


_


----------



## zeu5 (Dec 16, 2010)

bought 01 at 12000. After bargaining frm 12300 in kolkata. Touch is good. Phone feels solid. At the shop i didn't like backcover plastic of g3. Give u  my experience tomorow. But initially i like it.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2010)

never seen such wide acceptance of LG mobiles. i guess already have went past G3 number here !!!


----------



## ladoo1985 (Dec 16, 2010)

noja said:


> where exactly in pune? I might buy from there.


Pimpri Market, PCMC, near to OLD-Mumbai pune highway.


----------



## dreatica (Dec 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> never seen such wide acceptance of LG mobiles. i guess already have went past G3 number here !!!



I'm going to try this phone tomorrow for sure. Never ever thought people will accept LG phones 

I was scared of manufactures like Samsung and LG, but after purchasing Galaxy S, I think Samsung did a great job.

Need a low end phone for my brother, he is using 5233. I want him to move to android now, is it worth to sell 5233 and buy LG Optimus one which is "reviewed by digit members". ?


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 16, 2010)

@Sam.Shab: Yeah man It's kind of unexpected! But I guess I'll get to know tomorrow when I'm going to buy it .Just can't wait for tomorrow to come  . I hope they have no stock issues :/

@dreatica: Yes, you should go with that, it's a great phone according to reviews as well as user opinion


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 16, 2010)

noja said:


> I digest you to read the whole thread from the start.



noja since i must choose b/w LG and samsung so there is no latest price of G3 posted here but only LG so i asked the latest price >?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2010)

LG O1 cost 12k & G3 cost around 10.8-11k. and G3 isn't VFM at all over 10.5k.


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 17, 2010)

LG Optimus 2X (dual-core)

LG Optimus 2X - Full phone specifications

*androidandme.com/2010/12/phones/lg...imus-2x-to-emphasize-its-dual-core-processor/

*www.engadget.com/lg-star/preview/


----------



## zeu5 (Dec 17, 2010)

Guys using it for 2 days. I am quite happy with it. Though battery seems to be not
Like nokia . But touch is okay. Occassionally some nor respnding happens. There
Is no lag on the software. Browser  is great but missing flash. And on the manual
Provided by lg its written that upto 320*240 divx support. But plays 640*320 mp4
Files without any lag. And usb tethering works well.


----------



## NainO (Dec 17, 2010)

> LG is on a roll - just a day after the LG Optimus 2 X powerhouse went official , LG officially confirmed the existence of LG B . It 's a super-thin droid with a screen that might turn out better than both Retina and SuperAMOLED.



- Quoted by GSMarena

LG on fire!!! Recovering at a good pace


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 18, 2010)

^yup LG is gaining its place back again 

nice one LG !

wat would u think the price of LG 2X would be >?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2010)

niraj87 said:


> LG Optimus 2X (dual-core)
> 
> LG Optimus 2X - Full phone specifications
> 
> ...



yes. Optimus 2x looks stunnning. IPS panel, tegra2, 1080p capability etc etc. 

Will Google give us a new Nexus? "Nexus L"


----------



## NainO (Dec 18, 2010)

^^^
Nexus 1 - HTC
Nexus 2/S - Samsung
Nexus 3/? - ??? 

@tejaslok
No clue. But hope it may compete with Nexus S head on (both in price and features)


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ chances are, Nexus 3 (ever produced) will be made by Motorola. awaiting announcement of Motorola Shadow.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2010)

NainO said:


> ^^^
> Nexus 1 - HTC
> Nexus 2/S - Samsung
> Nexus 3/? - ???
> ...



nah. If I am right, Google will keep only one model of Nexus in the market. Nexus 3 won't come out till S reached EOL.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2010)

desiibond said:


> nah. If I am right, Google will keep only one model of Nexus in the market. Nexus 3 won't come out till S reached EOL.



 Google isn't a mobile manufacturer & theres no reason for them to flood market with mobile.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 18, 2010)

Further View:

Battery lasted for 1.5 days and EDGE was on the whole time.
Heavy texting.
Brightness 50%
1.5 + Hrs of calls.
Google and FB sync was on.
80+ plus files transferred over BT.


Trying the battery now without EDGE till now:

Super heavy texting.
2+ hrs of calls.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ nice backup till now. looks like LG did a good job optimizing the codes to draw less power.


----------



## PoisonReverse (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone from Bangalore pick up this phone (LG O1)?? How does it cost out here?


----------



## zeu5 (Dec 19, 2010)

and for those worrying about media player.. i played a 720*360 avi video without any lag.. using mvideo player.. optimus one.. rocks.


----------



## jetboy (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys anyone tried rooting O1... Some of the pre-installed apps are booooring..(bollywoodji )...Man these irritate like hell.

I would like to ask/clear some doubts...Even after killing some apps they still start up...Isnt there any way that we can stop them permanently..Something like when I want I will start it and keep it shut off other times...I always see around 8-10 apps running in baclground ...some not even necessary.

If my battery is around 85-90% at around 10pm at night,,,it goes down to 25-20% till 7am in the morning even if I am not touching it or running anything on it..Is it normal?

Taskkiller is already provided by LG..is there a need to install advanced task killer?


----------



## ultimategamer (Dec 20, 2010)

@jetboy
            I am from nashik,from whrere you buy LG O1 and at what price?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 20, 2010)

@jetboy, try some other task killer. the one provided by LG isn't good. also to control these apps, turn GPRS off. maybe that will silent them temporarily.


----------



## socialdistortion (Dec 20, 2010)

jetboy said:


> Guys anyone tried rooting O1... Some of the pre-installed apps are booooring..(bollywoodji )...Man these irritate like hell.
> 
> I would like to ask/clear some doubts...Even after killing some apps they still start up...Isnt there any way that we can stop them permanently..Something like when I want I will start it and keep it shut off other times...I always see around 8-10 apps running in baclground ...some not even necessary.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the memory issue with this phone. FROYO automatically clears memory when free RAM is less than 60 mb or so... If you want, use a memory optimizer instead to increase this limit.
Task killers are not much useful for FROYO. Kill the apps and they restart in a minute.

For battery, disable wifi and GPS and turn off autosync. Don't use live wallpaper. This should help you save some battery power.


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 20, 2010)

zeu5 said:


> Guys using it for 2 days. I am quite happy with it. Though battery seems to be not
> Like nokia . But touch is okay. Occassionally some nor respnding happens. There
> Is no lag on the software. Browser  is great but missing flash. And on the manual
> Provided by lg its written that upto 320*240 divx support. But plays 640*320 mp4
> Files without any lag. And usb tethering works well.



this is true it perform more than the specification of the mobile...





ultimategamer said:


> @jetboy
> I am from nashik,from whrere you buy LG O1 and at what price?



Jetboy nd me got the phone from "Shubham telecom" it is opposite Adlabs..

I doubt he has the stock, as he bought the phone after I told him. Just to see the response he bought very few pieces and it was sold out real fast.. check with him or you can PM me your number I can check with and forward you the details..


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys, I don't see the point of rooting Optimus since it has stock Froyo and Gingerbread is announced.

Top 10 Reasons To Root Your Android Phone

Most of the reasons mentioned in the above link aren't valid anymore.

Here are my arguements in contrast to the above link^^ ( I'm an amateur, so feel free to correct me)

1. If you're talking about performance improvements, the only case I've heard about is G1 and mytouch 3g. Haven't come across any source saying so about Optimus One.

2. I don't have any reason to overclock my phone, it runs fast enough without any lag with launcherpro.

3. Apps2SD doesn't require root access.

4. I don't think Optimus One has any unavailable features. Yes, flash is missing, but that can't be solved by rooting

5. Majority of the applications don't require root access.

6. Optimus One has Multitouch by default

7. Optimus One has Wifi and bluetooth tethering by default too. I've tried Wifi and it works. Not sure about bluetooth.

8. I don't think I need to root for a better keyboard

And if you're saying you just want to root to remove the default applications, I beg to differ, I'd rather stay with those 'annoying' apps than void my warranty. ( Unless its like you can remove the default apps and then unroot xD, then I'll go for it )


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 20, 2010)

@all -

We were comparing the multimedia capabilties of Samsung and LG phones very recently. 

1. I tried Rock player n found that its an awesome piece of software that played everything I tried with it, like mpg, mpeg, dat, avi, in addition to the usual mp4. I've not tried 720p, but cant even afford to store huge sized files on my 8gb SD card, which is the case with many users  that prefer carrying many satisfying videos than few high-res ones (due to limited space on the SD card), n so the 720p doesnt matter to many.

2. Mixzing player (found a full version at last) and Audio player EQ(greatt equlizer), while PowerAmp cracked version not out yet.

Also, if anyone wants a great equalizer, a player called "LCG jukebox" has a hugely effective equalizer, but only the trial version is available.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2010)

siddhesh222 said:


> Guys, I don't see the point of rooting Optimus since it has stock Froyo and Gingerbread is announced.



Miss.blooywood ji is one good reason to root. i'll prefer a Hollywood ji over bolywood ji. seriously, what was LG thinking when it choose such stupid apps for a mobile didn't they tied it out or gave it to a few of their working stuff & check if the added apps increases functionality or makes the mobile a semi-working piece of junk.



siddhesh222 said:


> 2. I don't have any reason to overclock my phone, it runs fast enough without any lag with launcherpro.



as read in XDA Forum, the processor can be OC'd to 840Mhz or so. almost all the MSM7227 can be OC'd to around 720-740Mhz from base 600Mhz. i know, it isn't a good idea to OC processor as it may fry the chipset, or make mobile run hot & surely will affect the backup. but those who wants the extra kick in gaming, i think a fast processor (750Mhz) + 512Mb ram + Adreno 200 GPU will offer some good gaming.

but it isn't a necessity. only for the die hard mobile gamers, they may consider. but even in stock the performance is satisfactory to say the least, thanks to the good GPU.



siddhesh222 said:


> 3. Apps2SD doesn't require root access.



most "Apps2SD doesn't require root access."



siddhesh222 said:


> 4. I don't think Optimus One has any unavailable features. Yes, flash is missing, but that can't be solved by rooting



true. AKAIK Flash lite sucks. also the screen isn't big enough to try full desktop like browsing & 1 thing, which i like is. no flash = no *bling* *bling* ads.



siddhesh222 said:


> 6. Optimus One has Multitouch by default



yup.



siddhesh222 said:


> 8. I don't think I need to root for a better keyboard



you may need. Gingerbread keyboard thrashes froyo keyboard face first. froyo/lg keyboard + swype <<< Gingerbread kb.



siddhesh222 said:


> Unless its like you can remove the default apps and then unroot xD, then I'll go for it



i think it is possible. but you got one good point afterall 

someone please call desibond. he may have a better idea of this point.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure, bollywoodji is a good reason to root, a very good one, indeed, But, would you risk bricking(SERIOUS ****)/voiding your warranty over uninstalling a stupid app which is ignored anyways?

Well I got Angry Birds and it only lags A BIT when those green pig guys make their wierd sound lol.And that's the only game I have played till now, so yeah, no idea about others.

Btw, do I need to root to use Swype? Either that, or like many guys say, it is only supported on Samsung phones? And that's the only reason I would like to root for ^^ ( And Titanium Backup )

Gonna check out Gingerbread keyboard 

Btw, also checked out roms available for p500, the only good one I found was Amberhome, IMO people should wait before rooting their phones till a better rom comes out.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2010)

siddhesh222 said:


> Sure, bollywoodji is a good reason to root, a very good one, indeed, But, would you risk bricking(SERIOUS ****)/voiding your warranty over uninstalling a stupid app which is ignored anyways?



bricking from rooting? where you found this? but after the new firmware rooting isn't possible using the normal app way.



siddhesh222 said:


> Well I got Angry Birds and it only lags A BIT when those green pig guys make their wierd sound lol.And that's the only game I have played till now, so yeah, no idea about others.



future games may lag a bit. on the other hand, on G3 those games mayn't even start. 



siddhesh222 said:


> Btw, do I need to root to use Swype? Either that, or like many guys say, it is only supported on Samsung phones? And that's the only reason I would like to root for ^^ ( And Titanium Backup )



Swype? i don't think so. 

BTW what is nandroid backup? any idea?



siddhesh222 said:


> Btw, also checked out roms available for p500, the only good one I found was Amberhome, IMO people should wait before rooting their phones till a better rom comes out.



megatron is another good one but the guy who modded it also went for a beta kernal. so better stay away till he gives the green signal.

also someone in XDA is trying port CM 6.1 to P500 (modded HTC legend CM 6.1 ROM).


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 21, 2010)

@Siddhesh 

I use the Gingerbread keyboard and Swype on my LG GT540 - Eclair. In fact, Gingerbread launcher is available too. You dont require root access for any of these. Almost everything works on LG Optimus series btw.

Get the Gingerbread Keyboard on Any Android Phone, No Root Required (xda forum link)

gingerbread apk - 4shared.com download free


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> bricking from rooting? where you found this? but after the new firmware rooting isn't possible using the normal app way.



There is no need to "find" anything. Its a common knowledge that if the rooting is unsuccessful, you risk bricking your phone, that is, rendering your phone useless. 



Sam.Shab said:


> future games may lag a bit. on the other hand, on G3 those games mayn't even start.



I don't think he was asking for comparison with G3. But since you are so sure, enlighten us *which* games u think won't even start on G3.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> There is no need to "find" anything. Its a common knowledge that if the rooting is unsuccessful, you risk bricking your phone, that is, rendering your phone useless.



till now i didn't came across any such news. if one tries rooting, either its successful or rooting fails. but bricking, no idea as never heard bricking from rooting  



Aditya11 said:


> I don't think he was asking for comparison with G3. But since you are so sure, enlighten us *which* games u think won't even start on G3.



currently all games are made keeping in mind the current mobile H/W. cause only a fraction of Androids ship with graphics of the caliber of Samsung GS. rest are mostly based on Qualcomm chips. that also only a few with good graphics (can't say the Adreno 200 a good one. its old). but as tegra2, Samsung orion & TI OMAP 44** makes it to market, better games will definitely come out & with Google announcing that Gingerbread offers a much better platform for gaming, LG O1 have a better chance of surviving the future than G3 (cause 5801 yet to get froyo, gingerbread? you must be kidding).

so LG O1 mayn't offer fluent gameplay on all games but most will run. but mayn't or won't on G3 cause of Samsung's in-house graphics.

i hope i cleared your doubts.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> till now i didn't came across any such news. if one tries rooting, either its successful or rooting fails. but bricking, no idea as never heard bricking from rooting



Reading more posts / forums on rooting discussions is advisable! 




Sam.Shab said:


> currently all games are made keeping in mind the current mobile H/W. cause only a fraction of Androids ship with graphics of the caliber of Samsung GS. rest are mostly based on Qualcomm chips. that also only a few with good graphics (can't say the Adreno 200 a good one. its old). but as tegra2, Samsung orion & TI OMAP 44** makes it to market, better games will definitely come out & with Google announcing that Gingerbread offers a much better platform for gaming, LG O1 have a better chance of surviving the future than G3 (cause 5801 yet to get froyo, gingerbread? you must be kidding).
> 
> so LG O1 mayn't offer fluent gameplay on all games but most will run. but mayn't or won't on G3 cause of Samsung's in-house graphics.
> 
> i hope i cleared your doubts.



First, I haven't claimed G3 gets Gingerbread update and unless O1 *actually* gets one, its still just speculation (yes, they have said O1 will get 2.3, but companies keep saying things but delay for some or other reason). Second, you seem to be confusing things severely. OS update doesn't automatically mean better and complex 3D games. Graphics chip, (as you said), along with processor speed, RAM also plays a part. I doubt we will see huge influx of 3D games just because of Gingerbread.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 21, 2010)

@Sam There are a handful of reports of bricking on XDA forums itself during (or after) the rooting process.The phone becomes totally useless and you can't unroot it.You have to give it for servicing, they mostly fix it, but hey, you never know if you're one of the unlucky few that LG knows tried to root it, and they refuse servicing your phone since rooting voids warranty.


----------



## k4ce (Dec 21, 2010)

O1 users can use z4root (v1.3)  if on V10B_00 ... but will not work if u have updated to V10E .... however, it does not brick ur fone even if the root fails (personal experience) ...

Peace out ..


----------



## NainO (Dec 21, 2010)

The chance of bricking the mobile while rooting is very minute, 1 in 100, the main/best precaution is to keep your mobile charged


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 22, 2010)

But a few guys did report bricking their phones... but nvm, looking at their grammar, I could tell they were noobs and messed something up themselves xD.

Can anyone download the original India firmware? Apparently LG site doesn't give me access :/


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> Reading more posts / forums on rooting discussions is advisable!



yes i read. thanks but hardly any bricking from rooting. but yes, some faced problem after they uninstalled the blotwares. as their mobile didn't start & they have to flash a custom rom or original rom.



Aditya11 said:


> First, I haven't claimed G3 gets Gingerbread update and unless O1 *actually* gets one, its still just speculation (yes, they have said O1 will get 2.3, but companies keep saying things but delay for some or other reason). Second, you seem to be confusing things severely. OS update doesn't automatically mean better and complex 3D games. Graphics chip, (as you said), along with processor speed, RAM also plays a part. I doubt we will see huge influx of 3D games just because of Gingerbread.



i agree with your first part. for now its just a assurance that may come true but also may takes years.

yes. the overall H/W plays a good role. thats why O1 excels in gaming compared to G3 (had Samsung used Imageon or SGX chips in G3, the plot would have been different). but Google itself announced that Gingerbread will be better for gaming. maybe they fine tuned the platform for gaming. optimized the background processes or the SDK offers better game development else why should Google make such an announcement.



siddhesh222 said:


> @Sam There are a handful of reports of bricking on XDA forums itself during (or after) the rooting process.The phone becomes totally useless and you can't unroot it.You have to give it for servicing, they mostly fix it, but hey, you never know if you're one of the unlucky few that LG knows tried to root it, and they refuse servicing your phone since rooting voids warranty.



if LG somehow know it'll be really sad on the owner part. BTW the most are positive. cause i visit XDA forum 2-3 times a week & didn't saw anything about bricking yet. maybe i overlooked or missed.



NainO said:


> The chance of bricking the mobile while rooting is very minute, 1 in 100, the main/best precaution is to keep your mobile charged



just pray that you or anyone rooting belong to the domain of that 99s


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 22, 2010)

Check this out :

*igyaan.in/2010/12/diy-how-to-install-froyo-2-2-on-galaxy-3-i5800-i5801/

*igyaan.in/2010/12/diy-how-to-install-2-2-froyo-on-your-samsung-galaxy-5/


----------



## k4ce (Dec 22, 2010)

Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

rooted v10e for o1 ... use custom recovery


----------



## siddhesh222 (Dec 22, 2010)

@niraj 

those links are down man 

@k4ce

haha cool link bro, many were saying its unrootable and stuff, congratulations!


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 23, 2010)

*@Siddhesh* - 

Those links do work since i edited them....chk them out

*@all*
1. The below site has some of the best of Android apps, games, at one place, that takes a lot of effort to download at different sites. Registration required, but great site.

Best Android Downloads |Android Apps | Android Games | Android Widgets | Android Downloads | Top Android Apps | Direct Links Firmware Updates - BestAndroidDownloads.Com

All the must-have launchers are available here (including Windows 7 (awesome), TouchWiz 3.0, Acer, n more...some of my favs r Home ++, Live Home, Open Gesture, Acer) :

Best Android Themes | Home Replacements Themes For Free - BestAndroidDownloads.Com


2. Does anyone have the SD card data of high graphic Android games? OR Can anyone download the game data frm the phone n then upload somewer, since I (n many more) dont have a 3G or a WiFi connection. 

I found some SD card data for non-Froyo users like FIFA 10, NOVA, NFS Shift, lot more. Some of the games that this guy has uploaded include the SD card data of the games. Check out the file sizes when going thru the list of torrents. For all the games of size > 15-20mb, download those torrents (first 4 pages only, for Android games)

xxThugxx - TPB

Similarly, if u find such uploads elsewhere, plz post them here, or make a new thread n post the link here.

Btw, after typing all the above, my mind reminds me that most ppl here are G3 users, so these games wont work on their device, while they do work on my LG GT540, which means they work on the O1.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 23, 2010)

appbrain.com is THE most reliable site for app downloads. It also has user comments and ratings and a tight integration with Android Market. Besides, the site offers download utility app of its own which lets you download and update apps from your mobile. 

Only high end 3D games will not run on G3, rest all will.


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 23, 2010)

@Aditya 

I'm talking abt downloading apks on the PC, not on the phone. There r loads of similar bulk sites, but some of the stuff on this site is only available at places like XDA, modaco n not easily elsewhere. 

And yes, 3D games r wat I'm talkin abt n they are available in a good number now a days n play smoothly on my phone.


----------



## shuhailnp (Dec 23, 2010)

how is camera quality i mean still images ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 23, 2010)

and that number (of 3D games) will only increase.

@shuhailnp, of what? which mobile? please state clearly.


----------



## dreatica (Dec 23, 2010)

Purchased O1 for my brother for 12.5k. The shopkeeper was not offering any more discounts 

Need one suggestion, which 8gb memory card (class etc) should be purchased and if possible please let me know the cost too.


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Dec 24, 2010)

morning fellas! just voted for LG O1, I jus so much need it. 

I wanted to know from Bangalore folks, to suggest shops which would offer the best price. As of now, the lowest quote I've got is of 12,500, but am sure there would be shops selling at better rate than this.

B'lore janta, please advise!! Shop name/ location/ ph. no would be very much appreciated.

Abhi


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 24, 2010)

LG Optimus 2X dual-core Android phone will be available January 2011 | iGyaan.in


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2010)

mail2abhi81 said:


> morning fellas! just voted for LG O1, I jus so much need it.
> 
> I wanted to know from Bangalore folks, to suggest shops which would offer the best price. As of now, the lowest quote I've got is of 12,500, but am sure there would be shops selling at better rate than this.
> 
> ...



there is one store next to food world opposite to Raheja Arcade (below Dr.Batra's clinic). Their pricing has been very good.


----------



## Lavanya Vina (Dec 24, 2010)

Any day LG android is the best choice ever. Even i was soooo confused but then i realised its the only phone which comes with soooo many apps already stored in it. Also the price for which you get it, is totally worth it. I was also contemplating sooo much bt now im the happiest person on this planet. the apps sooooo addictive. I think go for the Optimus ONE. also try and visit SOI2010 and take part. You can get an android for freee...sounds good na...LG Android rocks.....


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^ welcome LG PR 



_


----------



## dreatica (Dec 24, 2010)

dreatica said:


> Purchased O1 for my brother for 12.5k. The shopkeeper was not offering any more discounts
> 
> Need one suggestion, which 8gb memory card (class etc) should be purchased and if possible please let me know the cost too.



Please someone answer this


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 24, 2010)

mail2abhi81 said:


> morning fellas! just voted for LG O1, I jus so much need it.
> 
> I wanted to know from Bangalore folks, to suggest shops which would offer the best price. As of now, the lowest quote I've got is of 12,500, but am sure there would be shops selling at better rate than this.
> 
> ...



I don't know about the price, but go with Sandisk. (Class 2 is enough, but if possible, get Class 4) And, it seems Class rating may be misleading. (Sandisk Xtreme Class 4 Card outperforms Class 10 Transcend.)


----------



## shuhailnp (Dec 25, 2010)

@Sam.Shab

of both phones...


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 25, 2010)

dreatica said:


> Please someone answer this



get a sandisk class 4 card atleast.



_


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2010)

dreatica said:


> Purchased O1 for my brother for 12.5k. The shopkeeper was not offering any more discounts
> 
> Need one suggestion, which 8gb memory card (class etc) should be purchased and if possible please let me know the cost too.



update the firmware to v10E if you want got for 8Gb card. AFAIK the v10B firmware have problem & doesn't detect 8Gb Sandisk (sandisk mainly) cards.



shuhailnp said:


> @Sam.Shab
> 
> of both phones...



both same in photos. in videos LG O1 takes the lead thanks to its higher FPS count.


----------



## als2 (Dec 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> update the firmware to v10E if you want got for 8Gb card. AFAIK the v10B firmware have problem & doesn't detect 8Gb Sandisk (sandisk mainly) cards.
> 
> 
> 
> both same in photos. in videos LG O1 takes the lead thanks to its higher FPS count.



How to update firmware????


----------



## me1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi Niraj,

I can't help you with what you asked, but I do have a question

you said:


> 2. Does anyone have the SD card data of high graphic Android games? OR Can anyone download the game data frm the phone n then upload somewer, since I (n many more) dont have a 3G or a WiFi connection.


and then you said:


> I'm talking abt downloading apks on the PC, not on the phone.
> 
> And yes, 3D games r wat I'm talkin abt n they are available in a good number now a days n play smoothly on my phone.



From the first quote, it seems like you are looking for some android games that are uploaded somewhere, so that you could download them on your computer, but then you go on to say, they play well on your phone ..
Am I missing something? what are you really looking for?

After reading your post though, it occured to me, that I can send some games across(to someone i know). Do you have any suggestions? what are the best games that I can send across. Also, I usually steer away from torrent sites. Just file sharing is fine.
Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks.

Edit: I think I wasn't clear. I want to send across from my phone to someone else. If it requires transfer to computer and then upload it to a filesharing site..yeah that too. And I may not be able to download some of them on my phone because, we don't have 3G yet, for such games, links to already uploaded games will be helpful.


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 25, 2010)

@me1

Many Android games require to be installed with an apk, but dont work with just that much. They require us to install the apk in the internal memory, and the remaining game data on the SD card. These kind of games are huge, around 20 to 100mb, like NFS Shift, N.O.V.A., many more. 

The problem is that the SD card data must be downloaded via internet. Since, we cant afford 3G n WiFi is always protected here, I was trying to find if someone who such a connection to the internet, can download the SD card game data and then upload somewhere. Then, I found the data of some games uploaded by a guy on torrent. 

The 3D games that work on my phone are those that dont require additional game data n are around 2-6 mb in size for the whole game.


----------



## me1 (Dec 25, 2010)

You were looking for the larger files, I got that, but what I wanted to know is whether
you play on your computer, or   your phone.  when I read your post I thought, anyone can play android games, they dont have to own an android phone. 
I thought I could send across some games from my phone to my little nephew, he owns an iphone, but if I send him some android game, he'd like to play them too. ofcourse he can play on his friends phone, if any of them have an android.
He's 10 years old, but he is more tech savvy than I am, if there is a way to play, I'm sure he will figure himself,thanks anyway.


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 25, 2010)

@me1 

Nothing like that. Its just that the setup files of apps/games (.apk) are available both on the phone thru the Android market (for those having an internet connection) or to install the apks from the SD card to be transferred frm the PC


----------



## NainO (Dec 25, 2010)

@niraj
May be this can help

Need for speed shift full for Android Snapdragon Devices

According to them its for 1ghz proccy phones but xda members got it running on Optimus One (both on stock and rooted).
Give it a try


----------



## dreatica (Dec 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> update the firmware to v10E if you want got for 8Gb card. AFAIK the v10B firmware have problem & doesn't detect 8Gb Sandisk (sandisk mainly) cards.
> 
> 
> 
> both same in photos. in videos LG O1 takes the lead thanks to its higher FPS count.





als2 said:


> How to update firmware????



Same question for me ? How to update firmware, I will buy 8gb card tomorrow and was not aware the sandisk cards will create problems.


----------



## Pariksheet (Dec 26, 2010)

Rooted the phone ... did thunderg custom rom ...installed Prime-v2 from xdadevs... now trying magatron. 

shifted phone back to original settings ... have back up of all the apps that came on the phone ... 

let me know if some one needs help


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 26, 2010)

@NainO

The NFS Shift link u posted is even worse as it takes 39mb of internal memory ! I had posted a torrent page in my post recently, which has NFS Shift with an apk (internal memory) + over 100MB of game data (to be installed on SD card)


----------



## NainO (Dec 26, 2010)

^^^ I think they provide the SD card data too.
What's the internal memory requirement stated on the link you posted???
BTW internal memory requirement is 98 MB approx. on bada (samsung wave)

@pariksheet
you rooted optimus one or galaxy 3???


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 26, 2010)

@NainO

The link u posted is a 39mb apk file, which means it has game data along with the setup file inside the apk. I cant even afford a 6mb game installation n so no chance of this setup!

The torrent link I posted has an apk of 2-3mb and game data folder to be copy pasted inside sdcard/data folder


----------



## PoisonReverse (Dec 26, 2010)

desiibond said:


> there is one store next to food world opposite to Raheja Arcade (below Dr.Batra's clinic). Their pricing has been very good.



Is this in Koramangala?

And how much was the phone in this store?


Thanks!


----------



## staticsid (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread featured in the Magazine! Page 123


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^thats kool. Where can I find either a soft copy or hard copy of the magazine?


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 30, 2010)

You can purchase the magazine from any book store/stationary.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2010)

can anyone post a pic of the page scanned? just wanted to see which comments Team Digit found valuable & informative enough to get featured in the mag.


----------



## niraj87 (Dec 31, 2010)

@All 

Guys, today I rooted and then enabled Apps2SD on my LG Optimus GT540! My phone never rooted using Z4root or Universal Androot, so I used the root.bat method on XDA. The apps automatically install on the SD card. Out of all apps, few installed in the internal storage (not sure why). The phone operates without any lag n feels the same as it was. I'll be happy to help anyone in doing the same, coz the process, which I cudnt understand earlier, is actually easy.

I wanted to know how many of u already enabled Apps2SD on ur Eclair phones?


----------



## niraj87 (Jan 1, 2011)

Note : a very strange occurence here.

I've installed atleast 80 apps yet, n leaving few aside, most of the apps are installing on the SD card. 

But, now when I plugged in my SD card thru a card reader to check how much of the Ext2 partition is filled with app installation, I found that only 16mb of the 512mb partition is filled !!! 

The phone isnt storing apps on the internal storage as earlier, it had 98mb internal memory n now 75mb coz some of the apps automatically installed on the internal memory. Where the hell is it installing the apps then?

What the hell is going on?


----------



## rsk11584 (Jan 2, 2011)

HI friends I have bought the samsung galaxy 551, can anyone tell me how to use the navigation / GPS receiver to view my location????????? 

I want to view data directly from satellite and not through GPRS etc


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 2, 2011)

@rsk11584: the gprs is used just to load the map of the place while the location is detected by the gps satellite. so if you could load the maps on your device you don't need gprs


----------



## me1 (Jan 5, 2011)

One day when I was googling I came across this thread, I read a few posts and joined this forum, until then I didn't know this forum existed. I don't know if the thinkdigit magazine  picked this thread because it was informative or if it regularly publishes threads from the forum and this time they picked this thread for this month, regardless, it is worth publishing.
I hope the entire thread is not published, if so, I wish I knew it, I would of deleted my posts..I feel insecure when what I write gets published somewhere. I know, it sounds silly, because a post in a public forum is a publishing anyways..
Edit:..not because my posts were random and offtopic, but for other reasons. well, it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jan 5, 2011)

rsk11584 said:


> HI friends I have bought the samsung galaxy 551, can anyone tell me how to use the navigation / GPS receiver to view my location?????????
> 
> I want to view data directly from satellite and not through GPRS etc



If you just want to know the location, I think Chartcross (used to test GPS) would suffice? Search in the market. 



utkarsh009 said:


> @rsk11584: the gprs is used just to load the map of the place while the location is detected by the gps satellite. so if you could load the maps on your device you don't need gprs



But doesn't the a-gps make use of GPRS (although v.little data is transferred)
 for faster fix? 



me1 said:


> One day when I was googling I came across this thread, I read a few posts and joined this forum, until then I didn't know this forum existed. I don't know if the thinkdigit magazine  picked this thread because it was informative or if it regularly publishes threads from the forum and this time they picked this thread for this month, regardless, it is worth publishing.
> I hope the entire thread is not published, if so, I wish I knew it, I would of deleted my posts..I feel insecure when what I write gets published somewhere. I know, it sounds silly, because a post in a public forum is a publishing anyways..
> Edit:..not because my posts were random and offtopic, but for other reasons. well, it doesn't matter now.



Glad to have you here  I figure only one page would have been posted (or rather a part of that page) .


----------



## me1 (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah, i guessed as much.


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes...I saw it in the magazine too...only the 1st pg is printed...wich actually I was not happy wid...becoz on the 1st pg...users have posted wrong info abt O1 such as it doesnt support multitouch! anyone reading the mag wud instantly create a wrong impression of the phone...BTW I'm off to get the O1 now...will be going to Alfa   now u know y im defending it so much  My precious!
Also my fav Agent 001 has recommended O1 as best VFM android phone under 15k...
Quoting him from the magazine "Its better built, and is a lot better than the Galaxy 3 in many ways" 

bought the LG OPTIMUS ONE P500 for 11500/- from alfa.... 
very happy with the performance! first thing I did was install angry birds and rock player....pls give me a list of must have android apps for this phone...


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jan 6, 2011)

hey guys ... im in dilemma about wich mobile to go for .... My father wants to buy a new fone with GPS n WiFi ..... i prefer the OS to b Android .... Wat should i choose .... My budget is around 10-12k


----------



## masterwoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Ive used both Samdung galaxy 3 and LG Optimus 1 let me summarize the comparison

Screen LG better @ 320x480 pixels compared to Samsung 240x400
Keyboard Samsung 100 times better than LG
Calendar Samsung better than LG
Screen senstivity Samsung years ahead of LG
OS LG better with 2.2 but lot of features which Samsung has in 2.1 are not available in LG like setting the sensitivity of heptic feedfack on keyboard
UI layer Samsung Touchwiz better than LG bland UI

Two things if Samsung fixes up then no one can beat it 
1. Screen resolution to 320x480
2. Android 2.2


----------



## staticsid (Jan 10, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Yes...I saw it in the magazine too...only the 1st pg is printed...
> Also my fav Agent 001 has recommended O1 as best VFM android phone under 15k...
> Quoting him from the magazine "Its better built, and is a lot better than the Galaxy 3 in many ways"



Agent said this? Really? In which issue?


----------



## dreatica (Jan 11, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Agent said this? Really? In which issue?



page 113 current issue


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2011)

a small tip to people who are struglling with less phone memory and are not able to store apps on sd card


Get an application called apps2sd and enjoy memory card space


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 15, 2011)

masterwoo said:


> Ive used both Samdung galaxy 3 and LG Optimus 1 let me summarize the comparison
> 
> Screen LG better @ 320x480 pixels compared to Samsung 240x400
> Keyboard Samsung 100 times better than LG
> ...




Yeah, and people would actually care about an opinion of a person with a single post. It's so biased. Most of those issues can be resolved by using 3rd party apps from market so they aren't even valid.Obviously a crank account created to vote on the poll.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2011)

Optimus one's 256k colours is real handicap..
On other hand Galaxy 3 eclair is even worse
there is a Samsung p551 has qwerty and froyo and gps


----------



## moshel (Jan 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Optimus one's 256k colours is real handicap..
> On other hand Galaxy 3 eclair is even worse
> there is a Samsung p551 has qwerty and froyo and gps



Yes but it has the same issue like the Galaxy 3, "240 x 400 pixels, 3.2 inches"

For me the optimus one was the winner over G3 only because of the resolution.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2011)

optimus one's screen is sharper than galaxy3 but optimus one's screen seems to have a very high contrast ratio and makes all the images look over saturated.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2011)

O1 clearly wins da fight.


----------



## zeu5 (Feb 12, 2011)

same here buddy... using Megatron... tried Optimus X ROM, Void, Keru.. Megatron seems to be good.. using Milk oS made custom kernel.. and modded widgetlocker.. feels like heaven..


----------



## Aditya11 (Feb 13, 2011)

staticsid said:


> This thread featured in the Magazine! Page 123



LOl..I am super excited to see this page wherein *my* post gets published!! yoohoo. Guess, after all Digit didn't think appropriate publishing posts reeking of blind LG fanboyism and super-dull English (coincidentally, they both go hand-in-hand!) 

On a side note, Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 trumps Optimus One..now no reason to think of LG, AT ALL. 

Best Android Phones: February 2011 (Phones between Rs. 10,000 and Rs. 15,000)



> Till a few days, the LG Optimus P500 was the undisputed champion of value for money phones for people who want more quality than what the el-cheapo Andros offer. That was until Samsung launched the most tempting mid-range Android phone - the Galaxy Ace S5830 - for just a shade under Rs. 15,000.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 13, 2011)

Aditya11 said:


> LOl..I am super excited to see this page wherein *my* post gets published!! yoohoo. Guess, after all Digit didn't think appropriate publishing posts reeking of blind LG fanboyism and super-dull English (coincidentally, they both go hand-in-hand!)
> 
> On a side note, Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 trumps Optimus One..now no reason to think of LG, AT ALL.
> 
> Best Android Phones: February 2011 (Phones between Rs. 10,000 and Rs. 15,000)



so, you do accept that LG O1 was better than G3?


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2011)

Aditya11 said:


> LOl..I am super excited to see this page wherein *my* post gets published!! yoohoo. Guess, after all Digit didn't think appropriate publishing *posts reeking of blind LG fanboyism and super-dull English (coincidentally, they both go hand-in-hand!) *


A simple advice for you to stop making a fool of yourself. None of the people who were suggesting LG Optimus One are/were fanboys, so why take a dig at them? It was actually *you* who was behaving like a fanboy and repeatedly saying Samsung Galaxy 3 is the better fone when it was clearly NOT.



Aditya11 said:


> On a side note, Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 trumps Optimus One..now no reason to think of LG, AT ALL.
> 
> Best Android Phones: February 2011 (Phones between Rs. 10,000 and Rs. 15,000)


Great news.


----------



## Aditya11 (Feb 13, 2011)

ico said:


> A simple advice for you to stop making a fool of yourself. None of the people who were suggesting LG Optimus One are/were fanboys, so why take a dig at them?



I do not understand your problem? Were you in either group that I took dig at? By caring for random strangers you sure make a bigger fool of yourself..

I was always against the LG brand and some 2-3 guys kept on asking me "why?" and proof of LG's unreliability. Then after providing the Digit Icons of Trust Index, in which LG fared pathetically, these same people were still in denial. This blatant fanboyism, coupled with their horrible communication skills made me stop posting in this thread...until I saw Digit has published this thread with my comments..



ico said:


> It was actually *you* who was behaving like a fanboy and repeatedly saying Samsung Galaxy 3 is the better fone when it was clearly NOT.



Keep on with the fanboysim! I have no need to deal with this.. and if you still wish to read why I *prefer* G3, feel free to read my previous posts...or not. Both of these phones are history anyways. We have a new ACE up the sleeves!!


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2011)

Aditya11 said:


> I do not understand your problem? Were you in either group that I took dig at? By caring for random strangers you sure make a bigger fool of yourself..


sigh, you don't really know to behave in a civil way. Don't you?



Aditya11 said:


> I was always against the LG brand and some 2-3 guys kept on asking me "why?" and proof of LG's unreliability. Then after providing the Digit Icons of Trust Index, in which LG fared pathetically, these same people were still in denial. This blatant fanboyism, coupled with their horrible communication skills made me stop posting in this thread...until I saw Digit has published this thread with my comments..


Both Samsung and LG come in the top 5 mobile brands of the world and they've established themselves well in India.



Aditya11 said:


> Both of these phones are history anyways. We have a new ACE up the sleeves!!


Perhaps the only sensible thing which you've posted in this thread.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 13, 2011)

@Aditya11

LG made a breakthrough after its poor performance in the market with the Optimus One. I am too concerned about LG's reliability but the sheer number of O1 sales & with great customer feedback is not all lie. 

The 10k+ market had only a very few candidates until the Ace was launched. Hence people preferred O1 to G3 because of its better hardware specs & newer OS & they are all satisfied. I must say that LG has improved its products from what it had earlier. 

My question to you is that will you still go against LG when it launches world's first dual-core phone with 1080p video recording, the Optimus 2X, in WMC ?


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I am too concerned about LG's reliability but the sheer number of O1 sales & with great customer feedback is not all lie.


It was very hard for Indians to move on from Nokia to SE. SE proved itself. Then it was again hard for Indians to move from Nokia + SE to Samsung. Samsung proved itself. And now LG has also proved itself. Infact, they had proved themselves even before O1 was launched with Cookie KP500 which sold a lot. All companies which I mentioned above are equally reliable and good.

As far as Aditya11 is concerned, he is just forcing his dislike of LG and Samsung fanboyism on us. Most of the people who posted in this thread know all the above brands are reliable and it is just the matter of choosing the better fone for the better price. Votes in this thread are not lies. Everyone here always suggests the best fone in a particular budget. No one actually has hard feelings for Samsung. Guess what? I have not seen anyone suggesting an LG fone for around 25k in the forum. 

Now finally Samsung has released a better fone than Optimus One, he's back here spamming the same thing on multiple threads. Nothing wrong with what he's doing, but perhaps the way in which he does. [Read his older posts in this thread] It wouldn't take much for me to end his misery. 

Another big myth is about Sony "Bravia" televisions being better than LG and Samsung.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Feb 13, 2011)

ico said:


> It was very hard for Indians to move on from Nokia to SE. SE proved itself. Then it was again hard for Indians to move from Nokia + SE to Samsung. Samsung proved itself. And now LG has also proved itself. Infact, they had proved themselves even before O1 was launched with Cookie KP500 which sold a lot. All companies which I mentioned above are equally reliable and good.
> 
> As far as Aditya11 is concerned, he is just forcing his dislike of LG and Samsung fanboyism on us. Most of the people who posted in this thread know all the above brands are reliable and it is just the matter of choosing the better fone for the better price. Votes in this thread are not lies. Everyone here always suggests the best fone in a particular budget. No one actually has hard feelings for Samsung. Guess what? I have not seen anyone suggesting an LG fone for around 25k in the forum.
> 
> ...



+ 1 ! Well said !! (though I don't particularly agree with your sentiment that all brands are reliable.. in fact, I rate Nokia a notch above the others, possibly because of my good experiences with nokia care and poor support I've had from my ex-SE phone, and rather poor support that Samsung is now notorious for..(yeah I'm exaggerating a bit !! )

Nice to hear that Galaxy Ace has released in India at below Rs 15k. Hope it gets some serious competition soon , to drive prices even lower 

PS: I own a SGS and am quite happy with it


----------



## Aditya11 (Feb 13, 2011)

ico said:


> sigh, you don't really know to behave in a civil way. Don't you?



I see you have dodged my original question. As far as behaving in civil way is concerned, do you follow your own advice? I see following line in your post, which is miles away from being called as 'civilized':



ico said:


> [Read his older posts in this thread] It wouldn't take much for me to end his misery





ico said:


> Both Samsung and LG come in the top 5 mobile brands of the world and they've established themselves well in India.



It's your word against mine and none has weight if we argue between ourselves. Only thing we can take help is from user surveys and such..and when I present that, instead of graciously accepting it, you guys keep on jumping on me...as if thats gonna change facts. 



ico said:


> Perhaps the only sensible thing which you've posted in this thread.



..but I am *yet* to read anything sensible posted by you ..



ico said:


> As far as Aditya11 is concerned, he is just forcing his dislike of LG and Samsung fanboyism on us.



Wow..I can *force* something on someone on Internet forums?? I used to think people have brains to read and decide for themselves...hmm. 

Anyways, its better if people continue to discuss the topic and not about *Aditya11*.


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2011)

I might have dodged your question, but you actually dodged my warning. Banned for a week.

PS: I wanted to do this two months ago when I had received private messages.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2011)

Aditya11 said:


> Only thing we can take help is from user surveys and such..and when I present that, instead of graciously accepting it, you guys keep on jumping on me...as if thats gonna change facts.



the best survey is at the top of the page. read it.



Aditya11 said:


> ..but I am *yet* to read anything sensible posted by you ..



after reading his statement only words that comes to my mind are noob, ignorant & fanboy.



ico said:


> It was very hard for Indians to move on from Nokia to SE. SE proved itself. Then it was again hard for Indians to move from Nokia + SE to Samsung. Samsung proved itself. And now LG has also proved itself. Infact, they had proved themselves even before O1 was launched with Cookie KP500 which sold a lot. All companies which I mentioned above are equally reliable and good.
> 
> As far as Aditya11 is concerned, he is just forcing his dislike of LG and Samsung fanboyism on us. Most of the people who posted in this thread know all the above brands are reliable and it is just the matter of choosing the better fone for the better price. Votes in this thread are not lies. Everyone here always suggests the best fone in a particular budget. No one actually has hard feelings for Samsung. Guess what? I have not seen anyone suggesting an LG fone for around 25k in the forum.
> 
> ...



well told. also about the 25k LG mobile part. after Optimus One they don't have any mobile that can be recommended. but now they have Black, 2X & 3D. also a MS Phone7 based smartphone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2011)

could anyone tell me what the ace up the sleeve is?


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> could anyone tell me what the _ace_ *up the sleeve is?*


Ace is a noun. 'Up the sleeve' is an idiom.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2011)

> We have a new ACE up the sleeves!!





@ico

I meant this.


----------



## PoisonReverse (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys , how do I disable the bollywoodji and other nonsense services that LG has preloaded in the O1? I seem to be getting charged .30p out of nowhere and I suspect these services are what's causing it...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2011)

^ you may be charged for GPRS

how is the phone?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 14, 2011)

@PoisonReverse

Use a task killer app. to disable the processes of such apps. You can find more info in the LG Optimus One thread here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/134641-lg-optimus-one-thread.html


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

ico said:


> I might have dodged your question, but you actually dodged my warning. Banned for a week.
> 
> PS: I wanted to do this two months ago when I had received private messages.



why one week ban? I would suggest a permanent ban. There is no place for such guys. only thing he does is spam and abuse anyone who supports non-sammy phones. let me know if you want me to have the pleasure of applying a perma ban on him 



PoisonReverse said:


> Hey guys , how do I disable the bollywoodji and other nonsense services that LG has preloaded in the O1? I seem to be getting charged .30p out of nowhere and I suspect these services are what's causing it...



root the phone and remove the preloaded apps. 

check this: [DEV and ROM]ClockworkMod Recovery v3.0.0.5 + CyanogenMod 7 (gingerbread) - xda-developers

cyanogenmod 7 ROM for O1 (android 2.3).

or this one : [ROM] Prime v2 (android 2.2.1, stability-oriented) - xda-developers

for foryo performance oriented ROM


----------



## diagos (Feb 16, 2011)

wow samsung has already forgotton about galaxy 3 and they have releases more phones with good price and features.you guys still on galaxy 3

its now samsung galaxy fit,samsung galaxy pop,galaxy gio and samsung galaxy ace 
move on guys


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

Advanced Task Killer is the Best task killer app I can reccomend.


----------



## ameyakhasgiwala (Feb 27, 2011)

Whats the verdict now guyz... 

LG Optimus One or Samsung Galaxy Ace ?

Optimus One is available for 11K where as Galaxy Ace costs 14.5K

Also screen size, processor and look-n-feel of Ace is better than LG.

LG has more RAM and 2.3 upgrade coming its way. I am totally confused which one to buy ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2011)

if you want bigger screen & a descent cam & ok with the 1day battery life of Ace, get it. its really worth the penny. also who cares when Gingerbread comes O1's way. who wants Android 2.3 will mostly take the shortcut to XDA Forum. same for Ace. also maybe a modded rom will offer better battery life cause 1day of battery life really sounds like a joke.


----------



## nash86 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello ..this is my first post...i read almost the whole thread and researched from some other sites too...and finally got LG O1 for 9700 at a shop near my house...got a free Reebok shirt with it too  ( coz LG Optimus is World Cup Sponsoror)
well now to the main topic ...this phone is seriously awesome..i tried Gal Fit and Pop too but O1 is far ahead and i dont know about tomorrow but in today's date go for Optimus One...you won't regret and thanks to Niraj, Naino, Jetboy and others...you helped me taking a better decision


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 11, 2011)

nash86 said:


> Hello ..this is my first post...i read almost the whole thread and researched from some other sites too...and finally got LG O1 for 9700 at a shop near my house...got a free Reebok shirt with it too  ( coz LG Optimus is World Cup Sponsoror)
> well now to the main topic ...this phone is seriously awesome..i tried Gal Fit and Pop too but O1 is far ahead and i dont know about tomorrow but in today's date go for Optimus One...you won't regret and thanks to Niraj, Naino, Jetboy and others...you helped me taking a better decision




You read the entire thread...! It took me a month to read the entire thread... 

You got that phone at a great price buddy... Congratulations...

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2011)

nash86 said:


> Hello ..this is my first post...i read almost the whole thread and researched from some other sites too...and finally got LG O1 for 9700 at a shop near my house...got a free Reebok shirt with it too  ( coz LG Optimus is World Cup Sponsoror)
> well now to the main topic ...this phone is seriously awesome..i tried Gal Fit and Pop too but O1 is far ahead and i dont know about tomorrow but in today's date go for Optimus One...you won't regret and thanks to Niraj, Naino, Jetboy and others...you helped me taking a better decision



9700 only? WOW. & over that free gift? you are one lucky guy. congrats. yes O1 is better than Fit & Pop as officially O1 cost more.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 11, 2011)

yes. most are getting that tee shirt. a buddy on twitter gave back the tee and got 500 bucks discount for LG O1. That's 9.2k for a superb Droid.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ That's a killer deal.

On another note: It seems that both Galaxy 3 & Galaxy 5 are going to get Froyo update soon alongwith Gingerbread update for the Galaxy S.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ u still care about official updates?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ It has been confirmed. And I don't own any of these phones myself so I don't need to care.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ It has been confirmed. And I don't own any of these phones myself so I don't need to care.



yes i know but releasing an update for mobile that is available unofficially for quite sometime, not many will be interested.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 12, 2011)

Not everyone will take the risk of unofficially updating the firmware themselves. Also mulititouch does not work on the leaked update.


----------



## nash86 (Mar 14, 2011)

@AndroidFan & SAM: Thanks a lot
if anyone thinks that All the galaxy models except Ace and Optimus 1 are equal and are confuse between the two then just check out HD videos on Optimus 1..


----------

